# Der Ripmo Thread! Bilder, Technik, Fragen und und und....



## guru39 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich fang jetzt mal mit Bildern an... Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 













Und in seiner ganzen Pracht 




natürlich schwebend .. wie es sich für ein Ibis gehört


----------



## jackturbo (22. Mai 2018)

Hach! da läuft einem schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (23. Mai 2018)

Hi, sehr schöne Fotos.
würdest du von deinen Ausflügen berichten, wenn's fertig ist?
Vielleicht sogar ein Vergleich mit dem 301 das du vorher gefahren bist. 
Wäre interessant. 
Freu mich schon auf Bilder und Erfahrungen.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## hempblend (23. Mai 2018)

Markus. schrieb:


> Hi, sehr schöne Fotos.
> würdest du von deinen Ausflügen berichten, wenn's fertig ist?
> Vielleicht sogar ein Vergleich mit dem 301 das du vorher gefahren bist.
> Wäre interessant.
> ...


 
Das ist mein neues Rad  Aber klar doch, mache ich gerne. Kann es selbst kaum erwarten. Die Probefahrt vor dem Kauf war jedenfalls sehr vielversprechend. Der Hinterbau ist eine ganz andere Liga. Ich bin mit dem Teil in der Stadt eine sehr steile Treppe gefahren. Erst mal etwas verhalten und beim zweiten mal schon voll draufgehalten. Die Füße haben keinen Mucks gemacht auf den Pedalen. Absolut stabiler Stand ohne die geringste Anstrengung. Das war ein völlig neues Gefühl im Vergleich zum 301. Dabei fühlt es sich beim Pedalieren sehr ähnlich an wie das 301. Sehr gute Plattform und guter Vortrieb. Da wippt gar nichts, auch ohne den Hebel am Dämpfer zu nutzen.

Weitere Eindrücke folgen nach den ersten AusFlügen im Wald


----------



## stgr (29. Mai 2018)

Absolute Granate. Klettert technische Trails brilliant, ist schnell und sicher runter. Bester Allrounder ever.

Ripmo Large
Syntace 40mm Vorbau, Enve straight Lenker 9°
Ribbon Coil, 160mm, 51 Offest
XX1
RF Next SL, 28 Oval
Formula Cura
Bike Yoke Revive 160mm
China Plastik Räder, 30mm Innenweite
Rekon 2.6 tubeless

Komplett 12.7kg
Rahmen inkl Achse und Sattelklemme 2810gr


----------



## salzwasser (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mit 175 cm genau in der Mitte zwischen M und L. Was würdet ihr nehmen? Ich tendiere momentan zum M.


----------



## stgr (6. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gleich gross und fahre L. Passt mir sehr gut. Medium würde sicher auch gehen, aber ich bevorzuge einen langen Reach und WB für gutes Klettern und Stabilität im DH.

Large mit 40mm Vorbau und 9° Lenker.

Das ist ist wirklich nicht so gross wie es auf dem Papier aussieht.


----------



## salzwasser (7. Juni 2018)

Ok. Danke!
Ich gehe nächste Woche mal zum Händler um draufzusitzen (Aufbau- Thread folgt, sobald ich den Rahmen habe).
Was fahrt ihr für Gabeln? Bin echt nicht sicher was ich mir da kaufen soll. Momentan fahre ich eine Pike. Die passt mir schon ziemlich gut. Schwanke momentan zwischen der 2018er Lyrik und der MRP Ribbon Coil. 
Die Lyrik gibt es zum guten Kurs. Und ich denke, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen der 2018er und der 2019er nicht spüre.


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juni 2018)

Hmm bei 1,75 wird nen L schon recht lang sein.
Nicht im Sitzen, da ist es sehr kompakt wegen dem steilen Sitzwinkel.
Aber im stehen ist der lange Reach schon zu merken.
Bei der Größe kommt es sicher extrem auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.
Wenn du beide Größen testen kannst ist das natürlich ideal.

Die 19er Luftfeder in der Lyrik ist schon ne spürbare Verbesserung.
Aber die kannst du für 35€ nachrüsten


----------



## salzwasser (7. Juni 2018)

Charger 2 haben beide oder?


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juni 2018)

Charger 2 haben beide aber die 19er hat die RC2 Variante.
Laut Tests soll die sehr gut sein aber da habe ich (noch) keine persönlichen Erfahrungen.

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...product/2019-rockshox-lyrik-rc2-review-51909/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurigo (7. Juni 2018)

Und es gibt wohl nur die 19er mit dem 42mm off-set


----------



## salzwasser (8. Juni 2018)

Ja habe ich auch gesehen. Andere fahren aber auch Gabeln mit mehr Offset. Mal schauen was der Händler nächste Woche sagt. Ev. macht er mir ein gutes Angebot für Rahmen und Gabel.


----------



## hempblend (28. Juni 2018)

Endlich fertig 

Rahmen: Ibis Ripmo L
Laufräder: 29" Newmen SL A.30
Reifen: VR DHF 2.5 WT, HR Agressor 2.5 WT - tubeless montiert
Bremse: Magura MT7 mit Carbonhebeln, Trickstuff Dächle HD 200/180 und Trickstuff Power Belägen
Kurbel: SRAM XO 175mm
Kettenblatt: Garbaruk oval 26t
Kassette: SRAM XG-1195 11-fach
Kette: KMC X11SL DLC
Schalthebel: XTR mit Shiftmix an MT7
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M9000
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine L
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 50mm
Lenker: SQlab 3OX 12° 45mm Rise
Griffe: ODI Subluminal
Sattelstütze: Kindshock LEV 170mm mit Wolftooth Light Action Remote für Magura MT
Sattel: SQLab 611 Ergowave active 160mm

Gewicht: 13.1 kg

Eindruck:

Wie einige von euch wissen, bin ich vorher lange ein 301 gefahren, daher hatte ich mehrfach die Anfrage mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Ich mache es kurz, das Ripmo kommt dem 301 vom Charakter her recht nah. Allerdings kann es praktisch alles besser.

Uphills sind wesentlich lockerer. Man versinkt nicht im Federweg und die Sitzposition ist sehr angenehm. Super Traktion und kein Wippen.

Flowige Trails machen einfach nur mega Spass. Das Bike lässt sich spielerisch in Kurven legen und hat eine unfassbare Traktion. Es lässt sich sehr easy aufs Hinterrad ziehen, Manuals sind kein Problem.

Im Downhill merkt man den Unterschied wohl am deutlichsten. Das Rad liegt auch bei schnellen ruppigen Strecken satt auf dem Trail und vermittelt somit viel mehr Sicherheit.

Kurzum, für mich das aktuell beste Do-It-All Bike.

Noch kurz zu 29". Ich war sehr lange skeptisch, weil mir die Wendigkeit und Agilität sehr wichtig sind. Das Ripmo hat mich als Gesamtkonzept aber so sehr überzeugt, dass ich es trotzdem gewagt habe. Und ich hab es nicht bereut. Da fand bei mir auch ein gewisses Umdenken statt. Es ist nicht unbedingt die Laufradgröße die die Wendigkeit bestimmt, sondern vielmehr die Geometrie des Bikes. Ein modernes 29" Trailbike fühlt sich viel wendiger an als ein klassisches 26" DH Bike. Und da spielt auch die Größe des Fahrers keine Rolle.

Ich hab mich jetzt bereits so sehr an 29" Zoll gewöhnt, dass sich ein 26" und sogar 27,5" Rad irgendwie falsch anfühlt.


----------



## salzwasser (28. Juni 2018)

Mein Testbike kommt erst am 22.07..... Leider gibt es in der CH nur eines in L.  Ich teste dann am gleichen WE noch ein Slash. Ich werde dann einen kurzen Vergleich hier posten (Terrain ist Lenzerheide CH)

Ich habe mich immer auf Blau/ Orange eingeschossen. Nachdem ich aber jetzt @hempblend sein schwarzes sehe bin ich mir echt nicht mehr sicher!! Klasse Rad!


----------



## emizneo (28. Juni 2018)

hempblend schrieb:


> Endlich fertig
> 
> Rahmen: Ibis Ripmo L
> Laufräder: 29" Newmen SL A.30
> ...


Super Rad, aber warum so ein Schaltungsmix aus Shimano, Sram und Kmc?  Funktioniert das miteinander? Ich bin die Xt 11-46 Kassette vorher mit Sram Gx Schaltwerk gefahren, das lief so naja.
Jetzt fahre ich nach langer Sram Zeit am Mojo Hd3 Xtr Shifter, Xt Schaltwerk, 11-46 Xt Kassette und bin froh das Gx Geraffel los zu haben!


----------



## hempblend (28. Juni 2018)

emizneo schrieb:


> Super Rad, aber warum so ein Schaltungsmix aus Shimano, Sram und Kmc?  Funktioniert das miteinander? Ich bin die Xt 11-46 Kassette vorher mit Sram Gx Schaltwerk gefahren, das lief so naja.
> Jetzt fahre ich nach langer Sram Zeit am Mojo Hd3 Xtr Shifter, Xt Schaltwerk, 11-46 Xt Kassette und bin froh das Gx Geraffel los zu haben!



Konnte mich nicht so recht entscheiden, da hab ich einfach das Beste aus beiden Welten gemischt. War riskant, aber es funktioniert einwandfrei. Schaltet schnell und knackig und läuft auf allen 11 Gängen ruhig. Besser als mein alter Antrieb der komplett aus XT Komponenten bestand (11-46). Vor allem der kleinste Gang lief recht rau. 

Die größte Überraschung für mich ist aber das ovale Kettenblatt. War eine Umstellung, da ich mir über die Jahre einen Tritt mit viel Zug angewöhnt hatte. Jetzt kann man sich mehr aufs Treten konzentrieren ohne das der runde Tritt darunter leidet. Finde ich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurigo (2. Juli 2018)

Für alle die es etwas bunter mögen


----------



## hempblend (2. Juli 2018)

zurigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 748132 Für alle die es etwas bunter mögen



Schick! Was sind das denn für Laufräder?

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## zurigo (2. Juli 2018)

hempblend schrieb:


> Schick! Was sind das denn für Laufräder?
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Bike!



Thx!

Light Bycicles 928AM


----------



## salzwasser (3. Juli 2018)

Fahrt ihr die Gabel mit dem von Ibis vorgeschlagenen 42 mm Offset?


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin ne Zeit mit ner 51er gefahren bis die 42er ankam. Hat auch funktioniert 
Ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen Unterschied..


----------



## zurigo (3. Juli 2018)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich bin ne Zeit mit ner 51er gefahren bis die 42er ankam. Hat auch funktioniert
> Ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen Unterschied..



Sind jetzt sicherlich keine Welten und bin die 51er auch nur am alten Bike gefahren, aber finde das Einlekverhalten merklich knackiger und harmonischer mit der 42er. Kann jetzt aber auch von der zentraleren Fahrposition beim Ripmo kommen. Hatte jedoch schon davor das Gefühl dass der turn in mit der alten 46er Pike besser war als mit einer 51er..

Summa summarum: wenn man‘s hat möchte man‘s nicht missen. Sonst auch egal


----------



## hempblend (8. Juli 2018)

https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/trail-mountain-bike/ibis-ripmo-gx-2018

.. schöner ausführlicher Test vom Ripmo. Spiegelt im Großen und Ganzen auch meine Erfahrung wider. Interessant ist auch der Vergleich mit dem Hightower LT und dem SB5.5. Das Ripmo geht hier als bester Allrounder hervor.


----------



## hempblend (9. Juli 2018)

.. hier noch ein sehr umfassendes Video von Alex Chamberlin über alle Pros und Cons des Ripmo. Sehr sehenswert für alle die sich für das Rad interessieren.


----------



## Paddy_G (11. Juli 2018)

hempblend schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/trail-mountain-bike/ibis-ripmo-gx-2018
> 
> .. schöner ausführlicher Test vom Ripmo. Spiegelt im Großen und Ganzen auch meine Erfahrung wider. Interessant ist auch der Vergleich mit dem Hightower LT und dem SB5.5. Das Ripmo geht hier als bester Allrounder hervor.



Ah sehr interessant, habe bis dato immer still mitgelesen bzw. mir die schönen Bikes angeschaut! Bin auch am überlegen nach Yeti sb5.5 u.a. und aktuell mit dem Lt unterwegs auf das Ripmo umzusteigen!
Das oder das Instinct BC sollen es werden alle Parts liegen fein zuhause nur einen Rahmen fehlt noch!

Also an alle Ripmo driver, ihr seit begeistert von diesem Teil!?!

Mich stört der Preis nur, habe mir gesagt, nach dem schweine teuren Yeti, sowas machst du nicht nochmal ...


----------



## hempblend (11. Juli 2018)

Also ich bin äusserst zufrieden. Mit dem Ripmo ist Ibis schon ein ganz großer Wurf gelungen. Vor allem die Ausgewogenheit find ich spitze. Egal wie du unterwegs bist, das Ripmo liefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurigo (12. Juli 2018)

Es ist (bis auf den mickrigen Rahmenschutz) wirklich so gut


----------



## salzwasser (13. Juli 2018)

Mann ich kanns kaum erwarten! In einer Woche gehts zum Testen mit dem Ripmo nach Laax! Der LRS für meinen Aufbau ist schon unterwegs (da konnte ich nicht mehr warten )


----------



## salzwasser (23. Juli 2018)

So Testwochenende ist durch! Kurzer Bericht:
Erster Eindruck:
ich bin etwas erschrocken da das Teil so riesig da steht. Ich bin vorher nur 26 Zoll Rahmen gefahren (ein Trek Remedy aus 2012 und ein Cotic BFe). Ich hatte etwas Bedenken wie auf einem hohen Ross zu sitzen. Die Bedenken sind nach den ersten km aber schnell verflogen.
Ich testete die Variante mit X2, Sram XO Eagle, IBIS 942 Carbon LRS und XT Bremsen (2 Kolben). Verarbeitung ist auf sehr hohem Niveau!
Grösse: L (ich bin 175 cm) passte perfekt!

Uphill und Asphalt:
Läuft gut  Uphill etwas besser als mein altes Remedy. Ich bin Trails locker hochgekommen wo ich früher zu kämpfen hatte. Das liegt aber zu einem grossen Teil wohl auch an Umstieg von 26 auf 29 Zoll. Im Allgemeinen war ich überrascht wie gut das Teil klettert. Nicht gerade wie eine CC Feile. Aber das erwartet ja auch niemand von einem Enduro.

Downhill:
Nach den ersten Metern hatte ich fast ein wenig Angst  Das Teil ist echt unglaublich schnell. Egal ob verblockt oder flowig. Ich war gefühlt überall 20 % schneller aber auch Kräfte sparender unterwegs! Ich war überrascht wie wendig das Bike ist. Mein Trek war etwas verspielter aber auch unruhiger. Das Ripmo steht dem aber in nix nach. Gerade die Laufruhe hat mich begeistert.
Das einzige Manko: Die Bremsen sind arg unterdimensioniert für so ein Bike. Ich bin echt kein Brocken (68 kg auf 175cm). Und die Bremsen kamen oft an den Anschlag: --> Fading


Alles in allem hat mich das Ripmo sehr überzeugt. Werde mir wohl morgen den Rahmen bestellen. Aufgebaut wird dann mit einigen gebrauchten und neuen Teilen. Grober Plan ist Newman SL A30 LRS (habe ich schon), Fox 36, Sram XO, Sram Guide Bremsen.

Noch etwas zum Rahmen:
Bei meinem Testbike war die Zone über dem einen Link arg von Lackschäden übersät. Wohl wegen fliegenden Steinen. Habt ihr das auch? Was habt ihr dagegen unternommen? Folie oder Fender gebastelt?



in ganzer Pracht



EDIT 26.07.2018:

Liefersituation in der Schweiz sieht momentan so aus: Nächste Lieferung kommt erst im Oktober. Werde aber wohl doch bestellen, da mich das Bike von allen getesteten am meisten Überzeugt hat. 
Grund ist wohl, das die Schweiz nicht vom zentralen EU Lager sondern direkt aus der USA beliefert wird. 
Aufbau neu wird mit dem XO Kit von Ibis. Änderungen: XT 4 Kolben und Newmen SL A30 Räder. Sattel tausche ich auch garantiert. Ev. noch Lenker und Vorbau


----------



## UGA (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo, wo hast Du das Testbike bekommen?


----------



## salzwasser (26. Juli 2018)

UGA schrieb:


> Hallo, wo hast Du das Testbike bekommen?



Bei Backyard in Zürich. Am besten rufst du aber beim CH Importeur Trailworks an. Die verteilen die Test Bikes unter den Händlern. Die können dir auch sagen welcher Händler in deiner Nähe in Frage kommt (grundsätzlich wohl jeder Santacruz Händler). Musst aber lange warten. Ich habe mein Testbike über einen Monat im voraus reserviert.


----------



## UGA (26. Juli 2018)

Dann kann ich ja gut bis 24 August warten. Testride Lenzerheide.
Alle Testberichte sind ja positiv. Ich denke mit dem Gerät kann man fast nichts falsch machen.


----------



## hempblend (27. Juli 2018)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Bei meinem Testbike war die Zone über dem einen Link arg von Lackschäden übersät. Wohl wegen fliegenden Steinen. Habt ihr das auch? Was habt ihr dagegen unternommen? Folie oder Fender gebastelt?



Bei mir war der Lack auch schon nach der ersten Tour abgesprungen, etwa wie auf deinem Bild. Ist schon seltsam, dass Ibis da kein Schutz ab Werk liefert. Hab jetzt Schutzfolie drauf und noch ne Lage Slapper Tape drüber. Slapper Tape macht sich auch auf dem Metallschutz unten an der Kettenstrebe gut. Wird deutlich leiser dadurch.

Hab jetzt meine erste Mehrtagestour hinter mir mit ~80km und 1-2000hm / Tag. Hat das Ripmo ohne die geringsten Mucken mitgemacht. Bin nach wie vor total begeistert. Hinterbau arbeitet super effizient und ist trotzdem schluckfreudig auf den Trails. Hatte dabei nie das Bedürfnis den Hebel der LSC zu schliessen.


----------



## decay (27. Juli 2018)

DW-Link rockt halt einfach. Schönes Bike.

Pivot hat am Switchblade und Firebird auch den Rahmenschutz an der Stelle erst nachgelegt, vielleicht hats in den USA keine Steinchen


----------



## salzwasser (27. Juli 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mit dem Shop ausgemacht, dass er beim Aufbau gleich ne Folie hinmacht. Ev drucke ich mir noch einen Fender. 

Bestellt wurde heute. Mal schauen wann dann der Liefertermin tatsächlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (9. August 2018)

Das blaue sieht ja in Natura wirklich stark aus. Der Lack ...  

Zur Bremse könnte man evtl. direkt eine Magura mit 4-Kolben in der Ring werfen oder eine SRAM Code RSC. Dort werden sie geholfen und wohl nie wieder Probleme mit der Bremsleistung haben. Bei meiner MT Trail Carbon ist hinten leider ein 2-Kolben-Sattel verbaut. Da wird mal entlüftet, Beläge und evtl. noch Hebel getauscht ... aber die Vorderbremse ... himmel! Geht wie Sau. Allein das Ding hält fast alles auf, was man sich vorstellen kann ... Schon geiles Ding.


----------



## salzwasser (10. August 2018)

Liefertermin bei mir ist jetzt KW39 (Ende September). 
Bremsen kommen XT 4 Kolben dran.


----------



## stgr (11. August 2018)

Eben über diesen Dämpfer gestolpert. Einen RS Super Deluxe Coil für's Ripmo, obwohl der Rahmen nicht für Coil 
freigegeben oder empfohlen ist. Weiss jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## hempblend (12. August 2018)

stgr schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 761656
> 
> Eben über diesen Dämpfer gestolpert. Einen RS Super Deluxe Coil für's Ripmo, obwohl der Rahmen nicht für Coil
> freigegeben oder empfohlen ist. Weiss jemand etwas darüber?



Ich denke mal, dass das Ripmo nur wegen der passenden Einbaulänge aufgeführt ist. Würde aufgrund der linearen Kennlinie keinen Coil Dämpfer empfehlen. Ibis empfiehlt das auch nicht. Warum auch, DPX2 und X2 funktionieren doch beide sehr gut in dem Rahmen.


----------



## stgr (13. August 2018)

Ja das weiss ich auch, fand es trotzdem komisch dass der so aufgeführt ist.


----------



## xforce1 (25. August 2018)

Fährt hier einer das Ripmo in XL? Ich hatte gehört, dass es durch den steilen Sitzwinkel klein ausfallen soll. Ich bin 1,93m.

Des weiteren steht im oben erwähnten Testbericht: _Our 6'2" tester had the post raised to the minimum insertion point to find a comfortable pedaling height._

Das finde ich schon heftig. Ich bin ja 6'4"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (25. August 2018)

Frage der Schrittlänge, Sattelrohrlänge und Länge der Sattelstütze...und ja, das Ripmo hat ein sehr kurzes Sattelrohr


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. September 2018)

Das Ripmo gefällt mir immer besser und ich könnte es mir gut als mein neues Bike vorstellen.
Deshalb meine Frage in die Runde, wo in Deutschland kann man das Bike kaufen? Bei dem Preis würde ich das Rad schon ganz gerne mal probe sitzen (bin 1,77m und tendiere zu "L") aber in meiner Umgebung (Kassel) kenne ich keinen Händler der IBIS führt.
Für Tips wäre ich euch dankbar...


----------



## Paddy_G (3. September 2018)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Das Ripmo gefällt mir immer besser und ich könnte es mir gut als mein neues Bike vorstellen.
> Deshalb meine Frage in die Runde, wo in Deutschland kann man das Bike kaufen? Bei dem Preis würde ich das Rad schon ganz gerne mal probe sitzen (bin 1,77m und tendiere zu "L") aber in meiner Umgebung (Kassel) kenne ich keinen Händler der IBIS führt.
> Für Tips wäre ich euch dankbar...


Erst mal ist warten angesagt... die Dinger sind sehr rar


----------



## xforce1 (3. September 2018)

Definitiv. Ich wurde auf die 2. November Woche vertröstet. Ähnliches habe ich aus den USA gehört. Einige haben da aber die Nase voll ständig vertröstet zu werden und springen auf das Yeti SB150, welches zumindest momentan noch einigermaßen verfügbar ist.


----------



## salzwasser (4. September 2018)

Ich hoffe doch meins kommt wie angekündigt Ende September. 

Bei 1.77m würde ich auch zu L tendieren (mir hat mit 1.75 m L sehr gut gepasst). Aber wie du gesagt hast, bei dem Preis würde ich nicht ohne Probefahrt kaufen. 

In der Schweiz ist es so, dass fast alle SantaCruz Händler auch Ibis bestellen können. Meins hat der Generalimporteur für die CH an den SC Händler geschickt für die Probefahrt. Ich weiss aber nicht wie das in DE organisiert ist. Du kannst ja mal den Importeur anfragen.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (4. September 2018)

Die Verfügbarkeit vom Ripmo ist leider wirklich nicht die Beste, das Bike ist nun mal sehr beliebt und Ibis eine kleine Firma.
Wir bekommen demnächst noch ein XL in blau welches frei ist. 
Andere Farben und Größen sollten bald aber auch etwas besser verfügbar sein.


----------



## hempblend (5. September 2018)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Fährt hier einer das Ripmo in XL? Ich hatte gehört, dass es durch den steilen Sitzwinkel klein ausfallen soll. Ich bin 1,93m.
> 
> Des weiteren steht im oben erwähnten Testbericht: _Our 6'2" tester had the post raised to the minimum insertion point to find a comfortable pedaling height._
> 
> Das finde ich schon heftig. Ich bin ja 6'4"



Ich bin 1,95 und fahre das Ripmo in L. Komme sehr gut damit klar. Größer wollte ich es nicht haben. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich es lieber verspielt mag und verhältnismäßig lange Beine habe. 

Für mich ist das Ripmo das perfekte Do-It-All Bike. Es ist verspielt, und trotzdem laufruhig. Hat schön pop und ist trotzdem ausreichend schluckfreudig. Liegt bergab sehr satt und macht trotzdem auch auf 80km Tagestouren mit 90% Waldautobahn eine gute Figur. Ich habe lange nach so einem bike gesucht, und das Ripmo war das erste an dem ich nichts auszusetzen hatte  Für mich ein Volltreffer.


----------



## xforce1 (5. September 2018)

Danke @hempblend, deine Einschätzung hat geholfen. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es bei mir das Ripmo wird. Bald soll ja hier auch ein Test hier rauskommen. 

Fährt hier einer die Ibis 942 Carbonlaufräder? Ich könnte die Logo Version für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis bekommen. Im Mojo Test wurden die 742 Logo als zu hart kritisiert. Ob die 942 Logo eventuell etwas weicher sind, da 29er Räder ja generell mehr "Flex" haben? Die lange Garantie finde ich verlockend. Wobei die Ibis Alu Felgen wohl auch 7 Jahre haben.


----------



## Paddy_G (6. September 2018)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Danke @hempblend, deine Einschätzung hat geholfen. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es bei mir das Ripmo wird. Bald soll ja hier auch ein Test hier rauskommen.
> 
> Fährt hier einer die Ibis 942 Carbonlaufräder? Ich könnte die Logo Version für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis bekommen. Im Mojo Test wurden die 742 Logo als zu hart kritisiert. Ob die 942 Logo eventuell etwas weicher sind, da 29er Räder ja generell mehr "Flex" haben? Die lange Garantie finde ich verlockend. Wobei die Ibis Alu Felgen wohl auch 7 Jahre haben.



Carbon Felgen von Ibis und speziell von Enve sind Bock steif, flex 0,0!
Muss man sich dran gewöhnen und so wollen.


----------



## xforce1 (6. September 2018)

Mal eine andere Frage. Flex ist ja immer auch eine Frage des Fahrergewichtes. Ich wiege 95kg. 
Ich habe an 2 Rädern DT Swiss M1700 in 29". Die Dinger sind weich wie Butter. Wenn ich die Hand um die Kettenstrebe lege und dann mit dem Daumen gegen die Felge drücke gibt das schon extrem nach. Wobei mir das egal wäre, wenn ich es nicht beim Fahren sprüren würde. Beim Hardtail macht mir der Flex nichts aus. Auf dem XC Fully ist es schon grenzwertig. 
Wie ist der Ibis Alu Radsatz im Vergleich zum DT Swiss 1700? Ist das eine ähnliche Schaukelpartie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (13. September 2018)

Hier mal ein Interview mit JFK und einem Ibis Ingenieur, mit Einblick in die Entwicklung vom HD4 und Ripmo. So ab der Hälfte wird es interessant, vorher geht es mehr um Privates. Spannend, dass auch das Mojo bzw. Geometron die Geometrie der Räder stark beeinflusst hat.


----------



## salzwasser (1. Oktober 2018)

Endlich ist es da!
Ripmo in L

Geändert gegenüber Serie: 

Griffe: Silikon in Orange (Marke weiss ich nicht mehr )
Bremse: XT 4 Kolben. Sobald die vordere Scheibe runter ist, kommt dort noch eine 200 mm rein
Laufräder: Newmen mit 30 mm Innenweite
Sattel: Synchros. da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. das Orange vom Sattel beisst sich ein wenig mit dem Orange aller anderen Komponenten
Pedale: Reverse


 

Geniales Wochenende auf den Hometrails verbracht.


----------



## jofla (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir ebenfalls ein IBIS Ripmo kaufen werden, geht es jetzt noch um die Frage der Rahmengröße.
Nachdem ich unterschiedliche Informationen (auch von Händlern) erhalten habe, stelle ich die Frage auch noch im Forum an jene die selbst ein Ripmo fahren.
Es ist leider auch nicht möglich in meiner Umgebung (Österreich/Wien) ein Bike zu testen.
Ich bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. 
Fahre derzeit ein Specialiezed Stumpjumper S-Works Rahmengröße L (Rahmenset aus 2014).
Schon vorab danke für eure Infos und Anregungen.

LG, Johannes


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (8. Oktober 2018)

Ganz klar ein L.


----------



## hansmanns (25. Oktober 2018)

Drei, zwei, eins.......meins!
Mit weitem Abstand das beste Mountainbike, das ich bislang gefahren bin. In 30 Jahren. Nach Specialized, Intense, Liteville, Transition, etc.
Bergauf, bergab, Sitzposition, Kraftübertragung, Effizienz, Handling.....sagenhaft gut. Dazu leicht und schön.
Geil, geil, geil.


----------



## hansmanns (29. Oktober 2018)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage. Flex ist ja immer auch eine Frage des Fahrergewichtes. Ich wiege 95kg.
> Ich habe an 2 Rädern DT Swiss M1700 in 29". Die Dinger sind weich wie Butter. Wenn ich die Hand um die Kettenstrebe lege und dann mit dem Daumen gegen die Felge drücke gibt das schon extrem nach. Wobei mir das egal wäre, wenn ich es nicht beim Fahren sprüren würde. Beim Hardtail macht mir der Flex nichts aus. Auf dem XC Fully ist es schon grenzwertig.
> Wie ist der Ibis Alu Radsatz im Vergleich zum DT Swiss 1700? Ist das eine ähnliche Schaukelpartie?


Hi,
ja, ich fahre die 942er von Ibis und bin ebenso nördlich der 85 KG.
Vorher hatte ich ein Transition Smuggler mit Syntace-Laufrädern (Alufelgen mit 30er Breite). Die gelten eigentlich nicht als Chipsletten, aber wenn ich mit Dampf durch Anlieger gefahren bin, hatten die Reifen bislang lautstark an der Kettenstrebe gerubbelt. Dazu kam dann auch ein schwabbeliges Fahrgefühl, trotz genügend Reifendruck (1,8-2,0 bar).
Das ist mit den 942ern passé. Die sind präzise und wie ich finde auch nicht "hart" im Fahrgefühl.
Ich habe noch einen Satz Santa Cruz Reserve i27, die sind etwas härter, kann aber auch am schmaleren Reifen liegen.
Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. November 2018)

Sehr zu empfehlen sind auch die Newmen. Fahre ich am Tyee AM (allerdings in 27,5) und das erste Mal kein Gefühl davon, dass die Räder unterdimensioniert sein könnten. Und großer Vorteil: Kosten angemessen und nicht gleich das halbe oder ganze Monatsgehalt.


----------



## salzwasser (2. November 2018)

Ich habe auch die Newman auf dem Ripmo. Bin sehr zufrieden. Leicht, für mich genügend steif, gute Breite, guter Preis!


----------



## civiliaen (31. Dezember 2018)

Endlich aufgebaut und schon das erste Mal im Wald bewegt.
Sehr ausgewogenes und mächtiges Rad - hoch und runter.
Und das obwohl ich mit dem Fahrwerk noch weit weg von optimal bin.
Wie fahrt Ihr so Euren X2 und Eure 36er (Fahrergewicht, Druck, Spacer, HSR, LSR, HSC, LSC)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hi, schönes Bike - du hast andere Decals am Rahmen. Wo hast du die her - stikrd?
Taugen die was und wie gut lassen die sich am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr verkleben (Detailfotos wären cool).

Zum Thema setup kann ich noch nichts beitragen, mein Bike kommt erst in einigen Wochen...

VG


----------



## civiliaen (31. Dezember 2018)

Danke! Gutes Auge  Die Decals sind von stikrd. Der Bestell- und Lieferprozess war etwas zäh, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt!

Anbringen ist (mit Geduld) kein unmögliches Unterfangen - wobei Du eine der Schlüsselstellen identifiziert  hast. Die andere ist in der Schwinge hinten. Mit einem Fön lässt sich da aber ziemlich genau arbeiten. Die letzten kleinen Hinweise auf Grün müssten dann schwarzem Edding weichen - die Decals sind aber sehr passgenau, daher war das nur für den Perfektionisten in mir.

Nahaufnahmen kommen nach Neujahr.
Wenn Du aus der Nähe HD/NW kommst, kannst Du Dich aber gerne in Person davon überzeugen.


----------



## Schmitteni (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, tolle Erfahrungsberichte von Euch hier im Forum. 

Ich liebäugle auch mit dem wunderschönen Ripmo. Tolles Bike.
Die Geometrie scheint ja auch super für alle möglichen Situationen zu sein.
Aber...
Ist auf Grund der langen Geo das Rad bei langen Touren und einer damit verbundenen 
gestreckten Haltung nicht zu unbequem und anstrengend zu fahren?
Ein zweiter Punkt. Man sagt ja einem langen Reach nach, dass man das Vorderrad explizit stärker belasten muss
um nicht vorne wegzuschmieren. Besonders auf relativ geraden Trails. Ist das bei dem Bike auch so? 
Ich fahre, ohne oben beschriebene Probleme, ein Stumpjumper Expert 29/ 2016 mit einem 2,5 cm kürzeren Reach.
Auf dem Stumpjumper sitzt man schon komfortabel aufrecht und hält lange Auffahrten gut durch.


----------



## lakekeman (1. Januar 2019)

Auf dem Ripmo sitzt man gar nicht gestreckt, eher kompakt.
Der Wert dazu wäre die effektive Oberrohrlänge.
Die ist eher kurz, dank des steilen Sitzwinkels.
Es lässt sich also sehr entspannt kurbeln.

Der Reach ist nur im Stehen auf dem Rad interessant.
Ja man muss schon etwas mit dem Körper nach vorne arbeiten, um guten Grip zu bekommen.
Es ist sicher nicht so extrem ausgeprägt wie bei manch anderen Bikes. Insgesamt noch recht neutral, würde ich sagen. Aber aktive Fahrweise wird schon "belohnt".


----------



## hempblend (2. Januar 2019)

christian.weis schrieb:


> Wie fahrt Ihr so Euren X2 und Eure 36er (Fahrergewicht, Druck, Spacer, HSR, LSR, HSC, LSC)?



Ich hab auch eine Weile gebraucht bis ich mit dem Setup zufrieden war. Das Grundsetup für die Grip2 von Fox hat mir nicht so gepasst.

Grip2:  2 Tokens, 60psi, LSC 12 HSC 16, LSR 8 HSR 6. Auf flowigen Trails LSC 3 Klicks rein.

X2 (2018): 3 Spacer, Druck nach Sag (14mm), macht bei mir ca. 200psi, LSC 20 HSC 22, LSR 16 HSR 12.

Klicks gezählt von geschlossen. Gewicht fahrfertig ~85kg.

Druckstufe der Gabel fahr ich idR komplett offen. Taugt mir so am meisten. Dazu wenig Zugstufe, das gibt dem Bike Pop.

Viel Spass beim probieren


----------



## xforce1 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gestern zum erstem Mal mein Ripmo auf den Trails bewegt.

Der XL Rahmen passt zu meinen 193cm. Ich empfinde den Rahmen nicht als zu groß. Wenn er 20mm länger wäre, würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Die Sitzposition ist wie oben schon beschrieben eher gemütlich, keinesfalls gestreckt (bei serienmäßigen 50 oder 60mm? vorbau)

Meine Anforderungen an das Bike waren vor allem gute Bergaufeigenschaften, da ich auf Grund des großen Trailnetztes vor Ort keinen Park fahre, sondern alles selber hochtrete. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel hat man bergauf sehr viel Vortrieb.
Die DW Link Kinematik ist wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Leichte Anstiege gehen offen ohne Pedal Bob, bei sehr steilen und auch technischen Anstiegen musste ich in den Trail Modus schalten. Wenn ich mit meinen 95KG voll in die Pedale gehe wippt es sonst.

Positiv überrascht war ich von dem Ibis 938 LRS. Die zwei DT Swiss 1700 Sätze, die ich an anderen Bikes fahre sind dagegen weich wie Butter. Die 10 Grad Rasterung des Freilaufes ist mir in den technischen Anstiegen sofort aufgefallen.
Durch die den stabilen LRS und auch durch den schön steifen Rahmen lässt sich das Bike selbst durch ausgebombte Rockgarden sehr zielstrebig bewegen. Es ist ein sehr direktes Fahrgefühl.

Zwei mal ist mir in Kurven trotz der 2.5" Minion WT das Vorderrad an Stellen weggegangen, an denen es mit meinen anderen Bikes nie Probleme gab. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich noch nicht daran gewöhnt mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad zu verlagern. Auch muss ich noch verschiedene Cockpit Einstellungen testen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Einstellungen der Federelemente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmitteni (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo Xforce1, danke für Deine uns mitgeteilten Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Bike. Wie hast Du denn die Fahrdynamik vom Ripmo empfunden? Ich meine Verspieltheit bzw. Wendigkeit und Kurvenfahrten?
Ist das Rad überhaupt was für normale, einfachere Trails oder ist es da eine Spaßbremse? 
Was fährst Du denn sonst und vor allem wo?


----------



## hempblend (29. Januar 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Zwei mal ist mir in Kurven trotz der 2.5" Minion WT das Vorderrad an Stellen weggegangen, an denen es mit meinen anderen Bikes nie Probleme gab. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich noch nicht daran gewöhnt mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad zu verlagern. Auch muss ich noch verschiedene Cockpit Einstellungen testen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Einstellungen der Federelemente.



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am bike liegt. Mein Ripmo liegt wie ein Brett. Eventuell liegt es am Gabelsetup. Die Grip2 ist mit den von Fox empfohlenen Werten recht straff. Auch der Serien DHF ist in der 3C Mischung bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht zu empfehlen. Das Gummi verhärtet bei Temperaturen unter 6° (Bodentemperatur, nicht Lufttemperatur!). Die Dualmischung ist bei Kälte viel angenehmer zu fahren, vor allem mit deutlich mehr Grip.

Ich bin bei unter 0° noch mit 3C unterwegs gewesen und hab dann vorne den gleichen Reifen mit Dual Mischung montiert. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Dual passt sich richtig an den Untergrund an und ist richtig leise. Der 3C hingegen ist einfach nur holprig und rattert richtig. Ich war richtig überrascht von der Performance und muss sagen, dass ich noch nie so gute Winterreifen hatte. (VR 1,4bar / HR DHR2 Dual 1,6bar)

Maxxis sagt dazu:


> *WICHTIG *Bei niedrigen Bodentemperaturen (unter 6°C) raten wir vom Einsatz der Mischungen 3C MaxxTerra & 3C MaxxGrip ab. Die weichen Komponenten in den Mittel- und Außenstollen neigen bei Kälte zum Verhärten. Dadurch können Performanceeinbußen im Kurvenhalt entstehen, als auch – je nach Anwendungsdauer – optische Mängel wie Rissbildungen am Mischungs-“Übergang” an den Flanken. Wesentlich besser funktionieren bei Kälte unsere DualCompound Mischungen, welche temperaturunempfindlich sind und stets die selbe Performance bieten, ob bei -15° oder +20° Celsius.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Januar 2019)

@Schmitteni 
Zur Fahrdynamik: Verpieltheit ist so eine Sache. Wenn man sich hier die Tests so durchliest ist bei der Redaktion fast jedes Bike verspielt. Ich selber habe meine Probleme damit ein 29er in XL mit 125cm Radstand als verspielt zu betitlen. Wenn es eng wird merkt man das das Bike gross ist, gar keine Frage. Wenn man Youtube Videos von Typen wie Jeff Kendal Weed anschaut, die das Bike bewegen als ob es ein Dirt oder BMX wäre, bekommt man eine verzerrte Realität. Das sind Ausnahmetalente und auch denen gelingt nicht immer alles beim ersten Versuch.

Es geht bergab wirklich sehr gut. Sowohl schnell als auch langsam wenn es technisch wird. In engen Spitzkehren gibt es handlichere Bikes, was aber wie oben schon geschrieben u.a. mit der LR und Rahmengröße zu tun hat. Das ich mich in dem oben geposteten ersten Eindruck eher auf die bergauf Fähigkeiten beschränkt habe, liegt daran, das es sehr viele Bikes gibt, die bergab gut sind. Bikes die beide Disziplinen sehr gut beherrschen gibt es deutlich weniger. 

Ich wohne im Mittelmeerraum. Die Trails hier sind sehr steinig, felsig oder ganz generell ein eher harter Boden. Da es wenig organisches Material an der Oberfläche gibt, bildet sich bei Regen auch nur an wenigen Stellen Matsch. Wenn du schon einmal auf Mallorca oder Sardinien etc wandern oder biken warst, weist du wie es hier aussieht.
Ich weiss nicht was bei dir normale Trails sind, aber das Bike kann man ganz problemlos auf einfachen Wegen bewegen. Man hat gute Reserven wenn es mal härter zugeht.  

@hempblend 
Als ich gefahren bin hatten wir so 15 bis 16 Grad. Bodentemperatur habe ich natürlich nicht gemessen. Ich gehe auch davon aus, das es an dem noch nicht optimalen Setup lag. Die Gabel war auf alle Fälle etwas zu hart eingestellt. Es ist auch mein erstes eigenes Rad mit der sogenannten Forward Geo. Ich muss m.E. schauen, daß ich mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bekomme. Ich werde auch mit den Cockpit Einstellungen weiter rumspielen. Ich hatte es jetzt erst einmal mit Spacern unterm Vorbau gefahren. Wenn ich die wegmache habe ich automatisch mehr Gewicht vorne.


----------



## Schmitteni (29. Januar 2019)

@xforce1 Mittelmeerregion hört sich gut an. Da kann man es bestimmt gut aushalten.
Ich bin in der Mitte Deutschland unterwegs. Ständig bergauf und bergab. Immer ein kurzes Vergnügen. Waldtrails mit Wurzeln, Steinen, Lehmboden. 
Die sollten trotz des potenten Ripmos halt noch Spaß machen. Sicherlich wäre man mit einem 150iger Trailbike besser beraten. In den Alpen wäre dies dann nicht mehr so potent.


----------



## cosmos (29. Januar 2019)

hempblend schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am bike liegt.



Bin das Bike noch nicht gefahren, aber durch den längeren Reach könnte es schon sein, dass man erstmal nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad gibt und dann in Kurven leichter wegschmiert. Vielleicht hast du hempblend instinktiv richtiger auf dem Bike gesessen (ähnliche Geo schon vorher gefahren?) oder es lag am Untergrund. Auf YouTube gibts ein Video, wo genau das beschrieben wird, was xforce1 erlebt hat. Die Fahrerin hat daraufhin ihre Fahrweise etwas angepasst und dann wohl keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Man sieht in dem Video auch, dass der Boden sehr trocken und staubig ist, evtl. also ähnlich wie bei dir xforce1. Vielleicht wird der tendenziell geringere Druck auf dem Vorderrad in trockenen, staubigen Bedingungen auch eher zum Problem.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Januar 2019)

@Schmitteni 
Ständig auf und ab habe ich hier auch. Das ist mit dem Ripmo kein Problem. Hol dir auf alle Fälle eine Bike mit einem sehr neutralen Hinterbau wie dem DW Link. Alternative wäre z.b. das Yeti SB130. Diese ständige Umschalterei am Dämpfer nervt im Mittelgebirge. Vor allem vergisst man es oft. Beim Ripmo wie auch einigen anderen Kandidaten erübrigt sich das.


----------



## lakekeman (30. Januar 2019)

Das Ripmo fährt sich auch in moderatem Gelände sehr gut. Es ist sehr antriebsneutral und leicht. Also kein Vergleich mit nem dicken Enduro was sich eher wie nen Sofa fährt.


----------



## Schmitteni (31. Januar 2019)

@lakekeman @xforce1 
Danke Euch für Euern Post.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Februar 2019)

Im letzten Herbst habe ich mir ein Ripmo aufgebaut. 





Nach langer zu Beginn erfolgloser Suche eines sofort lieferbaren XL-Rahmens in Deutschland. Die Erwartungshaltung war nach all den positiven Berichten in Foren, Magazinen und Internet-Plattformen sehr hoch. Meine persönliche Messlatte ist ein Specialized Enduro 29. Um es kurz zu machen. Das Ripmo hat geliefert.

Aufbau
- Tolle Verarbeitungsqualität. Sitz vom Steuersatz ist allerdings sehr stramm und der Rahmen hat keine richtige Fase. Musste trotz sehr gutem Werkzeug zum Einpressen des Reset Steuersatzes erstmal am Carbon nacharbeiten.
- Weder die Vorspannung der Lagerung am unteren Link war richtig eingestellt. Noch war die Klemmung am Hebel korrekt angezogen.

Sitzposition
- Auf dem E29 hatte ich erstmals das Gefühl anständig auf einem MTB zu sitzen. Trotz langer Beine (191cm groß mit 93cm SL). Das Ripmo ist noch besser. Dank des steileren Sitzwinkels und dem Mehr an Stack.

Hinterbau
- Das Mojo HD3 hat selbst mit einem Fox X2 zu wenig Endprogression. Wurde bekanntlich zum HD4 bereits verändert. Auch das Ripmo hat mit den 2018er X2 zu wenig Progression.
- Der 2019er X2 hilft an dieser Stelle. Kein Wegsacken trotz knapp 30% Sag. Und genug Durchschlagschutz.
- Ansprechverhalten ist ebenfalls sehr gut.
- Im Uphill funktioniert der DW-Link sowieso ausgezeichnet.
- Beim HD3 war es immer ein schmaler Grat beim Kompromiss zw. Sag/Durchschlagschutz und Bremstraktion. Das Ripmo kann ohne Kompromises beim Durchschlagschutz weich genug für eine super Bremstraktion ohne Verhärten des Hinterbaus gefahren werden.

Sonstiges
- Eine Fox mit Grip2 Dämpfung ist ein großer Schritt nach vorne.
- Alle Geometrieänderungen zusammen (mehr Stack, mehr Reach, straffere Gabel, anderer Offset) erfordern eine noch konsequentere Anpassung des Fahrstils. Ohne Vertrauen zum Vorderrad und ordentlich Körpergewicht auf selbigen geht nichts. Das Ripmo ist weit davon entfernt, dass es nach Touren >3h anstrengend wird. Ansatzweise kann man die Feedbacks zu noch extremeren Konzepten (Pole, Geometron) allerdings schon nachvollziehen.
- Laufräder baue ich immer selber. Das E29 hat bewährte Carbon Felgen von Light Bicycles. Beim Ripmo bin ich wieder zurück auf Alu-Felgen von Newmen. Ich kann diesen Schritt nur empfehlen. Carbon Felgen werden momentan hinsichtlich der radialen und lateralen Steifigkeit in die richtige Richtung entwickelt (u.a. Syntace). Den 5-6 fachen Felgenpreis sind 100g Gewichtsersparnis allerdings nicht wert. Meine China-Felgen sind definitiv zu steif (2-facher Preis). Bin spaßeshalber einen meiner Hometrails im direkten Vergleich mit dem Laufradsatz aus dem E29 gefahren. „Subjektiv“ sind die Newmen-Felgen weicher und unterm Strich viel angenehmer zu fahren.
- Reifenfreiheit ist deutlich geringer als beim E29.


----------



## badbandit (2. März 2019)

wo in deutschland könnte man denn das ripmo probefahren - vermutlich nirgends?

ich fahre derzeit ein liteville 301 MK13 in XL und beginne mich für das ripmo zu interessieren. mein problem ist, dass ich sehr lange beine habe und daher probleme mit üblichen geos. ich bin 186/187 mit einer schrittlänge von 93/94. meine beine sind also lang und mein oberkörper entsprechend kürzer. ich passe daher nicht auf jedes bike. bevor ich wieder ein neues bike kaufe, würde ich es immer probefahren wollen, weil am ende geo-daten überhaupt nichts sagen/helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (2. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> wo in deutschland könnte man denn das ripmo probefahren - vermutlich nirgends?
> 
> ich fahre derzeit ein liteville 301 MK13 in XL und beginne mich für das ripmo zu interessieren. mein problem ist, dass ich sehr lange beine habe und daher probleme mit üblichen geos. ich bin 186/187 mit einer schrittlänge von 93/94. meine beine sind also lang und mein oberkörper entsprechend kürzer. ich passe daher nicht auf jedes bike. bevor ich wieder ein neues bike kaufe, würde ich es immer probefahren wollen, weil am ende geo-daten überhaupt nichts sagen/helfen.



Du bist ja dann schon verpflichtet xl zu nehmen, des Ripmo Sattelrohr ist ja extrem kurz!

Schaue wer Ibis verkauft und frag an da!


----------



## badbandit (2. März 2019)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Du bist ja dann schon verpflichtet xl zu nehmen, des Ripmo Sattelrohr ist ja extrem kurz!
> 
> Schaue wer Ibis verkauft und frag an da!


jup, xl muss es bei mir wegen dem sitzrohr wohl sicherlich sein. der rest könnte super passen oder eine katastrophe sein.
das problem ist nur, überhaupt einen händler in deutschland zu finden. dann müsste er noch testbikes haben und einigermaßen in der nähe sein. wird es wohl nicht geben.


----------



## xforce1 (2. März 2019)

Es wäre sicher hilfreich wenn Du sagen würdest in welcher Gegend du wohnst. Oder soll jetzt einer alle Ibis Händler Deutschlands für dich raussuchen?


----------



## badbandit (2. März 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Es wäre sicher hilfreich wenn Du sagen würdest in welcher Gegend du wohnst. Oder soll jetzt einer alle Ibis Händler Deutschlands für dich raussuchen?


sorry, ich dachte der herkunftsort steht unter dem profilbild. ich komme aus düsseldorf. 
ich habe im internet gesucht und wenn überhaupt "händler" in süddeutschland gefunden - von demo-bikes war überhaupt nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Paddy_G (2. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> sorry, ich dachte der herkunftsort steht unter dem profilbild. ich komme aus düsseldorf.
> ich habe im internet gesucht und wenn überhaupt "händler" in süddeutschland gefunden - von demo-bikes war überhaupt nichts zu lesen.



Gocycle Münster hat in L eins da!
Und in Wiesbaden steht ein XL zum Verkauf, siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## badbandit (2. März 2019)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Gocycle Münster hat in L eins da!
> Und in Wiesbaden steht ein XL zum Verkauf, siehe Bikemarkt


oh, gocycle hat testbiles!? gut zu wissen. ich komme demnächst an münster vorbei. da könnte ich zum probesitzen mal einen abstecher machen.


----------



## Paddy_G (2. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> oh, gocycle hat testbiles!? gut zu wissen. ich komme demnächst an münster vorbei. da könnte ich zum probesitzen mal einen abstecher machen.



Nicht direkt, aber Jörg fährt selber ein Large Ripmo ! 
Er hat Rahmen in xl und Large auch da!
Mijobikes auch, aber er sitzt ja oben im Norden! 

Gruß


----------



## mr320 (2. März 2019)

Oder in Wiesbaden bei Tri Cycles. Ist schließlich der deutsche Importeur.


----------



## Lurs (3. März 2019)

Ich würde auch einfach eine Mail an tri-cycles schreiben, wenn Wiesbaden noch in Frage kommt als Test-Ort. Die haben oft die meisten Größen aufgebaut.
Das ganze Team um Stefan und Hendrik ist echt nett und nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbandit (3. März 2019)

vielen dank für eure tipps!
ich bin in der nächsten woche in unmittelbarer nähe von mijobikes und habe dort mal angefragt, ob es etwas zum probesitzen gibt - evil scheinen sie ja auch zu haben, was auch eine option sein könnte. ansonsten wäre mir jetzt wiesbaden auch nicht unbedingt zu weit, falls das ripmo ernsthaft in frage kommen würde.


----------



## decay (3. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> vielen dank für eure tipps!
> ich bin in der nächsten woche in unmittelbarer nähe von mijobikes und habe dort mal angefragt, ob es etwas zum probesitzen gibt - evil scheinen sie ja auch zu haben, was auch eine option sein könnte. ansonsten wäre mir jetzt wiesbaden auch nicht unbedingt zu weit, falls das ripmo ernsthaft in frage kommen würde.



Da wirst das 301 dann aber nicht mehr fahren


----------



## cosmos (3. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> vielen dank für eure tipps!
> ich bin in der nächsten woche in unmittelbarer nähe von mijobikes und habe dort mal angefragt, ob es etwas zum probesitzen gibt - evil scheinen sie ja auch zu haben, was auch eine option sein könnte. ansonsten wäre mir jetzt wiesbaden auch nicht unbedingt zu weit, falls das ripmo ernsthaft in frage kommen würde.


In Wiesbaden kannst du halt eine richtige Probefahrt machen und das Teil auch zum Testen einigermaßen artgerecht bewegen, was ich mir in Heist ehrlich gesagt nicht so vorstellen kann.


----------



## salzwasser (4. März 2019)

In der Schweiz schickt der Importeur auf Anfrage ein Testbike an jeden SantaCruz Händler. Ev. ist das in DE auch so. Weil Santa Händler gibt es ein gutes Stück mehr als Ibis


----------



## hempblend (4. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> wo in deutschland könnte man denn das ripmo probefahren - vermutlich nirgends?
> 
> ich fahre derzeit ein liteville 301 MK13 in XL und beginne mich für das ripmo zu interessieren. mein problem ist, dass ich sehr lange beine habe und daher probleme mit üblichen geos. ich bin 186/187 mit einer schrittlänge von 93/94. meine beine sind also lang und mein oberkörper entsprechend kürzer. ich passe daher nicht auf jedes bike. bevor ich wieder ein neues bike kaufe, würde ich es immer probefahren wollen, weil am ende geo-daten überhaupt nichts sagen/helfen.



Ich bin 195cm und habe auch verhältnismäßig lange Beine bzw. kurzen Oberkörper, weshalb ich das Ripmo in L fahre. Der Reach ist für mich ideal. Klappt mit 175er KS LEV gerade so. Aber ganz neu gibt es ja jetzt die BikeYoke ohne Aufpreis zum Ripmo, wahlweise mit 185mm Hub. BikeYoke hat auch die Mindesteinstecktiefe von 150mm auf 130mm verkürzt (ohne etwas an der Stütze zu ändern), sodass man auch etwas mehr nutzbaren Auszug hat als bei der 175er LEV. Das war vorher nicht so, da war die LEV, trotz weniger Hub, die erste Wahl für maximalen Auszug.


----------



## badbandit (4. März 2019)

ich kann mir das ripmo (und das offering) diese woche bei mijo bikes ansehen (und probesitzen). für eine richtige probefahrt werde ich wohl nicht die zeit finden, aber das angebot von denen finde ich schon super und nett. eine artgerechte bewegung der bikes wird da oben vermutlich nicht wirklich gehen - aber muss aktuell auch nicht.

L wird schon extrem knapp sein. wie wird das mit dem sattelauszug wohl aussehen? ich habe jetzt ein 488 mm sattelrohr und da sieht die weit ausgezogene sattelstütze schon extrem "unerfreulich" aus.

auf jeden fall bin ich schon sehr gespannt. so ein bike für alles, mit guten vortrieb, nicht zu schwer, 29'' und ein wenig verspieltheit könnte mir schon gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (4. März 2019)

Also ich fahre mit 175cm ein L....


----------



## ahel (4. März 2019)

Servus, 
ich liebäugel gerade mit dem Ripmo. Hatte ich bisher überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Ich bin unschlüssig bei der Größe und liege wie immer irgendwie zwischen L und XL. Ich bin 1,85m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 84-85cm. Wie sehr ihr das? Vor allem natürlich die Erfahrungen von Besitzern mit der gleichen Problematik würden mich interessieren und ob dich die Entscheidung auf größer (laufruiger) oder kleiner (verspielter) bestätigt hat.

Ist hier jemand aus der Nähe Rosenheim, wo ich das Teil mal live und in Farbe ansehen kann? Gerne such per PN.

Vielen Dank schon man und Grüße
Andreas


----------



## lakekeman (5. März 2019)

1,84 und Größe L kann ich so nur empfehlen.
Reach passt sehr gut - also stehend ist die Position auf dem Rad ideal.
Im sitzen merkt man schon den steilen Sitzwinkel und dadurch das recht kurze Oberrohr.
Daher ist die Sitzposition eher aufrecht entspannt. Aber da kann man mit Vorbaulänge und Sattelposition etwas arbeiten, wenn man möchte.

Radstand hält sich bei der Größe in Grenzen und so fährt es sich durchaus spritzig und agil (für ein 29). Laufruhe ist mir trotzdem mehr als genug da. XL wäre mir da nur träger und "unspaßiger"..

Aber das kommt dann auch etwas auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Auf "normalen" Trails (Kurven!!) sehe ich da keinen Grund auf XL zu gehen.
Ja wenn du nur in schwerem Gelände recht hohes Tempo fährst macht es vielleicht Sinn.


----------



## ahel (5. März 2019)

lakekeman schrieb:


> 1,84 und Größe L kann ich so nur empfehlen.
> Reach passt sehr gut - also stehend ist die Position auf dem Rad ideal.
> Im sitzen merkt man schon den steilen Sitzwinkel und dadurch das recht kurze Oberrohr.
> Daher ist die Sitzposition eher aufrecht entspannt. Aber da kann man mit Vorbaulänge und Sattelposition etwas arbeiten, wenn man möchte.
> ...



Danke Dir, das klingt schon gut. Ich möchte sicherlich auch mal nen Ballertrail fahren oder mal in den freundlichen Bikepark (eher auf Enduro tauglichen Strecken) nebenan. Haupteinsatz wird natürlich hinterm Haus sein. das sieht so aus: Rampen (20-35%) hoch und Trails, teilweise auch bissel verwinkelt runter. Bike auf Gipfel tragen kommt auch vor, ebenso die dazu gehörenden Trails und Spitzkehren runter. das sollte von deiner Beschreibung, die sich mit dem, was ich zur Position auf den Bike gelesen habe deckt, gut für Grüße L passen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. März 2019)

Hat jemand im Großraum München ein Ibis Ripmo in L zum Probesitzen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## badbandit (7. März 2019)

ich war heute bei mijo bikes und konnte mir das ripmo (the offering, orbea rallon und santa cruz hightower) ansehen und probesitzen. eine kleine probefahrt auf dem ripmo musste ich dank regens frühzeitig abbrechen.

zunächst einmal eine lob und einen dank an marc von mijo bikes. er hat sich sehr viel zeit genommen, das ausführliche gespräch war sehr nett und kompetent. bemerkenswert fand ich, dass er all diese geilen bikes tatsächlich aufgebaut da stehen hat - das würde man in düsseldorf und umgebung wohl vergeblich suchen.

das ripmo hat mir optisch sehr gut gefallen und fühlte sich auf der kurzen probefahrt sehr gut an. ich habe mich sofort wohl gefühlt und könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es mein nächstes bike wird - das eine für (fast) alles. aufgrund meiner verkorksten geo (lange beine/kurzer oberkörper) muss es das L sein - das XL wäre mir wohl deutlich zu lang. gleichzeitig bedeutet dies, dass ich das ohnehin extrem kurze sitzrohr hinnehmen müsste. die revive 185 bis zum erlaubten maximum ausgezogen passt es so eben - 1 bis 2 cm mehr wäre für optimale effizienz wohl noch besser. da müsste ich wohl auf die neue vecnum-stütze mit 212 mm warten.
erstaunt hat mich, dass der extreme auszug am ripmo weniger bescheuert aussieht, als an meinem liteville 301 XL mit einem deutlich längeren sitzrohr. vermutlich habe ich mich bereits in der findungsphase optisch daran gewöhnt, dass der lange auszug zum design/erscheinungsbild des ripmos gehört, so dass mich das weniger stört.


----------



## hempblend (9. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> die revive 185 bis zum erlaubten maximum ausgezogen passt es so eben - 1 bis 2 cm mehr wäre für optimale effizienz wohl noch besser.



Hast du mit 150mm minimaler Einstecktiefe gerechnet? BikeYoke hat bei der 185er Stütze die min. Einstecktiefe heuer auf 130mm reduziert, das gilt auch für die alten Stützen, die die Markierung bei 150mm haben. Somit sollte das dann ja genau passen.

Wenn du dir noch den Willy dazu holst, hast du auch keinen unschönen Strich 2cm über der Kante 

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/willy.html

.


----------



## badbandit (9. März 2019)

nee, das wurde vermutlich vernachlässigt - es wurde  sich also nach dem strich gerichtet. dann würde die revive ja in dem fall passen. die neue vecnum hört sich aber auch sehr gut an und deutlich mehr verstellweg hat sie auch - mal die ersten tests abwarten.

ich überlege aber auch, ob das XL nicht evtl. doch eine option sein könnte. ich glaube, mein testbike hatte einen 50er vorbau. mit einem 30er vorbau könnte man fast das längere oberrohr ausgleichen. zusätzlich würde man einen höheren stack und ein längeres sitzrohr "gewinnen".

bevor ich mich entscheide, würde ich aber noch eine richtige probefahrt machen wollen.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. März 2019)

@MiJo-Bikes ist definitiv eine Empfehlung  Habe mein Ripmo auch von Marc.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. März 2019)

badbandit schrieb:


> ich komme aus düsseldorf.





badbandit schrieb:


> ich überlege aber auch, ob das XL nicht evtl. doch eine option sein könnte. ich glaube, mein testbike hatte einen 50er vorbau. mit einem 30er vorbau könnte man fast das längere oberrohr ausgleichen. zusätzlich würde man einen höheren stack und ein längeres sitzrohr "gewinnen".



Solltest du zwecks Entscheidungsfindung noch auf (m)einem XL sitzen wollen (und falls dir der Weg nach Dortmund nicht zu weit ist), meld dich gerne bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbandit (11. März 2019)

vielen dank für dein nettes angebot! ich kämpfe gerade noch mit mir, ob jetzt wieder ein neues bike sein muss oder ob ich den inneren zwang besiegen kann. sollte ich ein neues bike kaufen, wird es wohl wirklich das ripmo werden (obwohl ich die liteville 301 optisch sehr gerne mag und ich das rallon auch sexy finde).
für die entscheidung zwischen L oder XL werde ich wohl beide richtig probefahren müssen - am besten hintereinander. ich habe keine ahnung, wie es sich mit so einem saftigen reach von 493 mm fährt - ob das beim stehen nur vorteile und sicherheit bringt oder ob man nur noch damit beschäftigt ist, das vorderrad fest am boden zu halten.


----------



## hempblend (12. März 2019)

Da ich immer noch öfter nach Vergleich 301/Ripmo gefragt werde, hier mein Fazit nach fast einem Jahr auf dem Ripmo.

Ob 301 oder Ripmo hängt IMO im Wesentlichen davon ab ob man auch schnelle verblockte Trails fahren will. Das 301 ist ein tolles bike, ich bin es selbst viele Jahre gefahren, aber wenn es schnell und ruppig wird, macht es keinen Spass. Die Kinematik ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht. Das Ripmo kann dagegen praktisch alles was das 301 kann, aber dazu hat es noch einen richtig guten Hinterbau. Es hat auch deutlich mehr Traktion als das 301 und ist entspannter im Uphill.

Was mir an dem Ripmo so gut gefällt, ist die Vielseitigkeit. Es hat pop und ist trotzdem potent im Downhill. Es ist sehr wendig und trotzdem laufruhig. Das 301 ist da spezieller, etwas leichter zu handeln bei langsameren Sachen die schon Richtung Trial gehen und noch etwas handlicher auf flowigen Trails.

Meine Einschätzung:

*Ripmo*
Hinterbau-Performance ++
Laufruhe ++
Uphill ++
Traktion ++
Handlichkeit +
Trial Stuff +/-

*301*
Hinterbau-Performance -
Laufruhe -
Uphill +
Traktion +/-
Handlichkeit ++
Trial Stuff ++


----------



## xforce1 (12. März 2019)

Ich bin jetzt noch nicht so lange auf dem Ripmo unterwegs und der Vergleich zum 301 fehlt mir. Alles in allem kann ich aber das was @hempblend geschrieben hat voll unterschreiben.
Vorblockte Trails gehen wirklich wunderbar wie sich letzes Wochenende wieder herausstellte. Das Bike gibt einem auch viel Selbstvertrauen. Man kann Linien fahren, die mit anderen Bikes weniger Spass bereiten oder schwieriger zu fahren sind. Einfach draufhalten. Das Bike folgt der gewählten Linie.
Auch in Punkto Handling stimme ich zu. Es ist sicher für ein großes Bike relativ handlich und kann im Vergleich zu einem YetiSB150 (was für mich pers. zu viel Bike ist) auch langsamer bewegt werden. Aber ich würde hier keine Wunder erwarten. Es fährt sich nicht wie ein handliches 27.5er.
Und über die Uphill Fähigkeit ist ja hier schon viel geschrieben worden. Der Hinterbau ist wirklich das große Plus des Bikes.


----------



## flowbike (19. März 2019)

Ich habe den Finger auch am Abzug, bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher wegen dem Dämpfer. DPX2 oder X2?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der DPX2 beim framekit ja nur die günstigste Variante (kein Factory, nicht mal Elite) und der X2 kostet mich nur 150 mehr. Von dem was und wie ich fahre, würde vermutlich der DPX trotzdem reichen und etwas Gewicht sparen und nen schlankeren Fuß machen, andererseits wäre der X2 schön einstellbar. 
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## coastalwolf (19. März 2019)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ich habe den Finger auch am Abzug, bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher wegen dem Dämpfer. DPX2 oder X2?
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der DPX2 beim framekit ja nur die günstigste Variante (kein Factory, nicht mal Elite) und der X2 kostet mich nur 150 mehr. Von dem was und wie ich fahre, würde vermutlich der DPX trotzdem reichen und etwas Gewicht sparen und nen schlankeren Fuß machen, andererseits wäre der X2 schön einstellbar.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Vor allem hat der X2 mehr Endprogression. Die kann der Ripmo-Hinterbau gut gebrauchen. Schau mal auf mtbr.com. Da habe mehrere User mit dem 2018er X2 ebenfalls noch die Endprogression bemängelt. Mit dem aktuellen Jahrgang ist alles gut. Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Quechua (19. März 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Vor allem hat der X2 mehr Endprogression. Die kann der Ripmo-Hinterbau gut gebrauchen. Schau mal auf mtbr.com. Da habe mehrere User mit dem 2018er X2 ebenfalls noch die Endprogression bemängelt. Mit dem aktuellen Jahrgang ist alles gut. Kann ich bestätigen.


Der 2019er x2 hat sicher mehr Progression als der 2018er. Ob er mehr hat als der dpx, wäre ich mir nicht sicher.
Hatte die selben Überlegungen und bin mit dem dpx sehr zufrieden. Mangelnde Progression sehe ich nicht, bin aber auch nicht der Springer.
Dir sollte lediglich bewusst sein, dass aktuell der X2 in dem Einbaumaß nicht Aftermarket erhältlich ist, falls du nachrüsten möchtest.


----------



## xforce1 (19. März 2019)

Vielleicht hilft das in deiner Entscheidung


----------



## flowbike (19. März 2019)

Danke an alle. Ich denke, der DPX würde mir wohl reichen. Was ich aber echt nicht verstehe, ist, warum Ibis da nicht wenigstens den Elite, mit dem finetune der LSC verwendet?


----------



## lakekeman (19. März 2019)

Ich habe beim DPX2 keine fehlende Progression bemerkt - hab das Teil noch nie "hart" durchgeschlagen.
Klar Federweg wird schon öfter komplett genutzt aber wie gesagt nie dass es störend wird.

Die Luftkammer vom DPX2 ist kleiner als vom X2, von daher wird eher der 18er X2 das "Problemkind" sein.

Im 19er X2 kamm man mehr Volumenspacer verbauen und hat zusätzlich noch den progressiven Bottom Out Bumper.

Habe den X2 grade erst bekommen, daher kann ich noch nicht mit dem DPX2 vergleichen.

Ich denke der DPX2 ist schon gut gewählt. LSC Einstellung wäre wohl ganz nett aber das Teil ist eh so antriebsneutral da gibt es nix zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (19. März 2019)

flowbike schrieb:


> Danke an alle. Ich denke, der DPX würde mir wohl reichen. Was ich aber echt nicht verstehe, ist, warum Ibis da nicht wenigstens den Elite, mit dem finetune der LSC verwendet?


Gibt ein gutes Interview mit einem der Designer, wo die Unterstützung begründet wird. Normal ist Ibis zu klein, um überhaupt einen Factory Tune bei Fox zu bekommen, sind in dem Fall aber "all in" gegangen. Dabei kam ein Druckstufentune raus, der weicher ist als der Aftermarket Tune. Sie haben genau diesen Tune auch im Elite getestet, aber hatten das Gefühl, dass dieser nicht annähernd so gut arbeitet wie der im simpleren Performance, bzw. nur in einem sehr kleinen Klickbereich. Die Kritik gibts übrigens auch bei anderen Herstellern (verhält sich wohl ähnlich wie RCT3 u. RC2 bei der Lyrik). Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum die Rezensionen zum DPX2 so ambivalent sind... 

Ich würde aber als schwerer Fahrer wohl zum X2 tendieren, da dieser mehr Support im mittleren Federweg bietet wie der DPX2. Und nachdem es den in der Einbaulänge im Aftermarket nicht gibt, kriegt man den wohl auch sehr gut wieder los. 

Tip in dem Interview war übrigens auch, dass für schwere Fahrer, die das Mehrgewicht des X2 nicht haben wollen, der Aftermarket DPX2 genau den richtigen Druckstufen-Tune haben soll in Neutralstellung.


----------



## flowbike (19. März 2019)

Danke @Brookes das erklärt es, wo gibt es denn das Interview?
mit meinen 77 Kilo Abtropfgewicht gehöre ich ja eher nicht zu den schweren Jungs, dann sollte das ja gut passen.
Bin jetzt auch nicht so der huck to flat Mensch, also Geld und Gewicht gespart  Bzw. wird das gesparte in ne schöne Kurbel investiert. 

Mein Aufbau wird dann wohl so aussehen:
tangerine blue in L, DPX2
Fox 36 Grip 2 shiny orange 44OS
XO1 11-f.
Next R Kurbel
Newmen A30
Formula Cura 2
Revive 185mm
Hope Vorbau
Nuke Horizon CF Lenker
WTB Vigilante vo/hi

Also sehr ähnlich wie mein aktuelles Smuggler CF, sollte bei knapp unter 13 kg raus laufen.


----------



## flowbike (19. März 2019)

Quechua" data-source="post: 15806041"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> ..
> Dir sollte lediglich bewusst sein, dass aktuell der X2 in dem Einbaumaß nicht Aftermarket erhältlich ist, falls du nachrüsten möchtest.


https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/co...r-shock-210-x-55-w-climb-switch-kashima-black


----------



## lakekeman (19. März 2019)

Es ist schon richtig, dass es den X2 in 210x55 nicht im Aftermarket gibt.
Man kann den X2 fürs Ripmo aber als extra Nachbestellung mit Wartezeit vom Ibis Händler bekommen.


----------



## Brookes (19. März 2019)

flowbike schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn das Interview?


Puh, nachdem ich gefühlt zwei Wochen mit Reviews lesen und anschauen verbracht habe, bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Ich glaube, dass das entweder bei Jeff Kendall Weed im Blog war, oder auf Youtube in irgendeiner Review. 

Dein Aufbau klingt sehr gut. Ich werde die nächsten Monate mal schauen, ob ich mir mal eins für den Bikepark leihen kann. Farbe bin ich mir noch uneins. Ich finde das blau-orange sehr geil, weiss aber nicht ob ich mich da schnell dran satt sehe. Bei schwarz kannst mit Decals u. Elox halt recht viel selber gestalten, wenn frischen Wind magst.

Bei mir geht die Tendenz zu X2 und evtl. der 36 Performance Grip. Kashima ist mir einfach zu empfindlich und zu teuer. Nachdem die Grip recht gute Bewertungen bekommt und selbst eine nachgerüstete Grip2 günstiger wäre wie eine Grip2 mit Kashima im AM, würde ich das Experiment mal wagen. Alternativ ne Fit4-Kartusche mit Fractive.

Bisher hatte ich die Hoffnung auf ein Bronson 29, aber die wurden mit dem Release des Megatower heute zerstört. Fokus also auf Ripmo.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (19. März 2019)

Sowohl DPX2 als auch X2 gehen sehr gut im Ripmo. 
Die Mehrheit nimmt den X2. Da geht es aber oft auch ums haben wollen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (19. März 2019)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> ,.. Da geht es aber oft auch ums haben wollen. ;-)


ist bei mir, denk ich auch so.  ich fahre das jetzt erst mal so, hat ja auch Vorteile, wenn mann nicht so viel rum spielen kann.
Zumal die Grip2 vorne mir da eh erst mal ne Aufgabe gibt.
Den CC Inline gibt's ja auch in passender Länge, vielleicht den mal später.
Ich habe noch ein cheater-Bike in dem der CC inline Coil im richtigen Maß drin ist, den werde ich spaßeshalber auch mal ausprobieren (ich weiß, das Ripmo ist eigentlich zu linear für nen Coil)


----------



## Quechua (19. März 2019)

Ja, die CC Daempfer hatte ich auch als Alternative im Blick. Sind auf jeden Fall preislich deutlich attraktiver als der Fox. Aber im Moment gibt es keinen Grund zu wechseln. Andererseits immer interessant, Unterschiede zu erfahren.


----------



## coastalwolf (19. März 2019)

Ich habe den DPX in einem anderen Bike. Man kann ihm mit Spacern die notwendige Progression verpassen. Aber aufpassen. Irgendwann passt die Zugstufe überhaupt nicht mehr. Insbesondere bei höheren Körpergewichten. Der DPX ist dann komplett unterdämpft. Der X2 bietet einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten und einen sehr großen Einstellbereich bei allen Dämpfungsparametern. Klar ist aber auch. Man(n) muss es wollen und man muss wissen was man macht


----------



## chris-2 (21. März 2019)

Ich hab jetzt richtig viel über das Bike gelesen und kann es dennoch nicht richtig einschätzen. Ist es eher ein straffer Racer bei dem man etwas auf Komfort verzichten muss oder kann man es auch komfortabel abstimmen ohne dass es im Federweg versackt?


----------



## xforce1 (21. März 2019)

Ich würde das Ripmo nicht unbedingt als straffen Racer sehen. Was nicht heisst das talentierte Fahrer damit auch sehr schnell unterwegs sein können. Schliesslich fahren die mit dem Ripmo ja in der EWS. Meines Wissens nach fahren die meisten Team Members mit DPX Dämpfer, aber das ist eine andere Story.

Und ja man kann mit dem Bike sehr gut Trails fahren. Es ist ein Bike mit dem man als nicht Racer es durchaus gemütlicher angehen lassen kann. Das ist für mich das große Plus ggü Bikes wie dem Yeti SB150, das eher schnell bewegt werden will.


----------



## lakekeman (21. März 2019)

Straffer Racer ist es nicht unbedingt - aber sicher auch kein Plüschsofa.
Es ist sehr variabel einsetzbar, funktioniert auch sehr gut wenn man nicht immer auf 101% unterwegs ist.


----------



## chris-2 (21. März 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Allmountain oder Leicht-Enduro mit 29er Laufräder, dass eine vernüftige Kinematik hat, welche sich halbwegs komfortabel abstimmen lässt und mit dem Tretlager nicht über den Boden rutscht.
Ich habe das Gefühl bei den aktuellen Enduros achten die Entwickler nur noch auf viel "Pop" und beonders tiefe Tretlager.
Weiß jemand was der Rahmen in XL mit dem X2 wiegt?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (21. März 2019)

Das Ripmo sollte da in deiner engeren Auswahl liegen. 
Ein L Rahmen wiegt mit X2 ca. 3050gr. Der XL wird vielleicht 100gr. mehr wiegen.


----------



## xforce1 (21. März 2019)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl bei den aktuellen Enduros achten die Entwickler nur noch auf viel "Pop" und beonders tiefe Tretlager.



Ja das ist leider eine traurige Entwicklung. Ich glaube manche Bikes werden dafür entwickelt bei den Testern im Park und Flowtrails gut abzuschneiden. Dann heisst es das Bike liegt satt au dem Trail und in den Kurven.

Das Ripmo ist jetzt allerdings auch kein Bike mit sehr hohem Tretlager. Ein Ripmo mit 25% Sag liegt tiefer als ein SB100 mit 25% Sag. Aber es ist nicht nur auf dem Papier. Ich hatte schon relativ viele Pedalstrokes bei technischen Auffahrten im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes. Eine kürzere Kurbel ist bei meiner Schrittlänge nicht wirklich optimal. Das Firebird baut recht hoch, zumindest in der High Einstellung. Das Ripmo ist auch eines der wenigen Bikes ohne Flip Chip.


----------



## chris-2 (21. März 2019)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (7. April 2019)

Endlich ist es fertig  - Rahmengröße M (ich bin ca. 1,77m/SL 84cm) - 13,7Kg fahrfertig...


----------



## xforce1 (8. April 2019)

@Hypermotard 
Schönes Bike. Hast du das Grün abgeklebt? Kann man auf den Fotos auf Grund der geringen Auflösung schlecht sehen. Ich hätte mir auch gerne den schwarzen Rahmen geholt, aber habe es auf das Grund der grünen Elemente dann nicht gemacht.


----------



## flowbike (8. April 2019)

Gibt es hier jemanden aus dem Großraum Stuttgart (Umkreis 100km) mit einem blauen Ripmo oder kennt jemand einen Händler, wo man sich das mal anschauen könnte?


----------



## schaeufele (8. April 2019)

@Hypermotard
Seeehr schick 

Warum Größe M?
Bin 1,78, SL82 - wollte eigentlich ein L nach den ganzen Empfehlungen die ich gelesen habe... 
Der Reach bei M ist 446, bei L 471 mm - das ist schon ein Unterschied.
Es wäre super wenn du deine Eindrücke schreiben könntest.

Grüße aus dem Süden wo auch nix zum Testen da isch


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (8. April 2019)

@xforce1 - Habe die Bilder nochmal eingestellt, jetzt sollte es besser erkennbar sein. Das Grün hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, deshalb habe ich es mit CarWrappingFolie, Steinschlagschutzfolien und Slappertape überklebt und neue Decals geplottet. Da sind über 200g an Folien und Tape drauf, das Slappertape ist voll schwer! 

@schaeufele - Ich hatte den Rahmen auch erst in L bestellt und hab dann in aller letzter Sekunde kalte Füsse bekommen. Zum Glück hatte ich einen sehr kulanten Händler (danke nochmal...) der den Rahmen mir nochmal in M beschafft hat! Und ich bin mir sicher, dass das für *mich* die richtige Entscheidung war. Die Größenempfehlung von IBIS finde ich etwas unglücklich. Die empfehlen pauschal ab 1,75m L, und es gibt keine Überschneidungen zwischen M/L. Völlig anders bei S/M und L/XL, was für ein Blödsinn - das macht z.B. Canyon mit deren Konfigurator (den habe ich benutzt, das Strive ist ja ähnlich) erheblich besser. Ich denke man kann auch mit 1,78m noch M fahren, das kommt halt vielmehr auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und körperlichen Gegebenheiten an. Ich habe lange Beine und einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper, L wäre mit 30er Vorbau auch gegangen (ich fahre einen 50er) - das ist aber vom Stack nochmals höher als das meiner Meinung nach schon recht hohe M. Auf den Fotos beträgt die Sattelüberhöhung 5cm, für mich noch zu hoch (bevorzuge max. 2cm) und auch schon geändert. L wäre da nur mit Flatbar und evtl. Vorbau upside down gegangen. 
Der Hinterbau ist ja bei M bis XL immer gleich und weil die meisten Sattelstützen keinen Offset mehr haben, bin ich gezwungen den Sattel wegen des steilen Sitzwinkel des Ripmo max. nach hinten zu schieben, egal ob M oder L. Und dann empfinde ich das L als zu lang und unbequem. Desweiteren mag ich wendige und sprungfreudige Bikes, ich finde das M für mich perfekt. Aber da kannst du 10 Leute fragen und bekommst 10 unterschiedliche Empfehlungen, Klarheit bekommt man nur durch eine richtige Probefahrt mit den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen - das dürfte in Deutschland aber fast unmöglich sein... Selbstverständlich spielen noch die Kurbellänge (bei mir 175mm) und das Pedalsystem/höhe und die Schuhe für die Sattelhöhe eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle. Alles in Allem extrem individuell.


----------



## coastalwolf (9. April 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> ...bin ich gezwungen den Sattel wegen des steilen Sitzwinkel des Ripmo max. nach hinten zu schieben, egal ob M oder L...



Warum bist Du dazu gezwungen?


----------



## xforce1 (9. April 2019)

Wenn man den Sattel nach hinten schiebt und einen längeren Vorbau fährt, dann kommt Größe M schon hin. Jeder soll es so einstellen, wie er sich wohlfühlt.


----------



## schaeufele (9. April 2019)

...klar.
Ich denke außerdem das mit M bei 1,78 Größe mehr Druck aufs VR kommt - bei der Geo sicher kein Fehler:



cosmos schrieb:


> Bin das Bike noch nicht gefahren, aber durch den längeren Reach könnte es schon sein, dass man erstmal nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad gibt und dann in Kurven leichter wegschmiert. Vielleicht hast du hempblend instinktiv richtiger auf dem Bike gesessen (ähnliche Geo schon vorher gefahren?) oder es lag am Untergrund. Auf YouTube gibts ein Video, wo genau das beschrieben wird, was xforce1 erlebt hat. Die Fahrerin hat daraufhin ihre Fahrweise etwas angepasst und dann wohl keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Man sieht in dem Video auch, dass der Boden sehr trocken und staubig ist, evtl. also ähnlich wie bei dir xforce1. Vielleicht wird der tendenziell geringere Druck auf dem Vorderrad in trockenen, staubigen Bedingungen auch eher zum Problem.


----------



## xforce1 (9. April 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> das ist aber vom Stack nochmals höher als das meiner Meinung nach schon recht hohe M. Auf den Fotos beträgt die Sattelüberhöhung 5cm, für mich noch zu hoch (bevorzuge max. 2cm) und auch schon geändert. L wäre da nur mit Flatbar und evtl. Vorbau upside down gegangen


Wenn Stack ein Problem ist, dann einfach einen Lenker ohne Rise fahren. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen hat dein Fatbar mindestens 20mm Rise. Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. Der Unterschied im Stack zwichen M und L Rahmen ist nur 9mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (9. April 2019)

schaeufele schrieb:


> ...klar.
> Ich denke außerdem das mit M bei 1,78 Größe mehr Druck aufs VR kommt - bei der Geo sicher kein Fehler:



Eben nicht. "long and slack" schiebt Gewicht nach vorne.


----------



## lakekeman (9. April 2019)

Das ist schon richtig.
Bei dem kürzeren Rahmen (mit längerem Vorbau) hast du die Lenkachse näher bei dir, also mehr Druck auf dem VR.


----------



## coastalwolf (9. April 2019)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig.
> Bei dem kürzeren Rahmen (mit längerem Vorbau) hast du die Lenkachse näher bei dir, also mehr Druck auf dem VR.



Ich kann nicht einen Rahmen mit moderner Geometrie kaufen (long, slack, steiles Sitzrohr, kurzer Vorbau) und mich dann nicht darauf "einlassen" 

Sagen wir mal der Unterschied im Reach zw. M und L beträgt exemplarisch 20mm. M fahre ich mit 50mm Vorbau und L mit 30mm. Bei den aktuellen Geo-Trends funktioniert der L-Rahmen in der Praxis dann deutlich besser.


----------



## lakekeman (9. April 2019)

Naja so extrem ist das Ripmo ja nun nicht.
Und ich halte nen M Rahmen bei 1,78 mit 50er Vorbau eigentlich für "ok". Meine Frau fand das L bei 1,79 auch zu groß..
Klar "kann" man da L fahren - denke aber da sollte man schon etwas nach Einsatzgebiet/Vorlieben schauen.

Aber darum gings ja gar nicht, sonderm um Druck am VR


----------



## xforce1 (9. April 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht einen Rahmen mit moderner Geometrie kaufen (long, slack, steiles Sitzrohr, kurzer Vorbau) und mich dann nicht darauf "einlassen"



Doch man kann. Genauso wie man aus einer alten Geo eine neue machen kann (Rahmen eine Nr Grösser kaufen, Winkelsteuersatz, Sattel nach vorne), kann man auch das umgekehrte machen. 

Ob das Sinn macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wenn einem die moderne Geo nicht taugt, kann man problemlos für kleines Geld ein Rad oder Rahmen mit alter Geo kaufen.

Und es ist so wie @lakekeman und @schaeufele  sagt. Kleinerer Rahmen als üblich bedeutet das man mehr Vorbau braucht und auch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (9. April 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Warum bist Du dazu gezwungen?



Na damit ich auf dem Ding vernünftig sitze, Krafteinleitung etc. ...


"Moderne Geo" hin oder her, Hauptsache es macht uns Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (9. April 2019)

Ich fahre bei 175 cm das L. Für mich passt es. Solange man sich wohl auf dem Rad fühlt ist doch die Grösse sekundär.


----------



## maxxx82 (9. April 2019)

Fahre mit 176 cm auch ein Large. 
Passt für mich perfekt und ich würde auf keinen Fall ein Medium fahren wollen.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. April 2019)

Heute hatte ich Zeit für den ersten großen Check vom Ripmo. Die zu erwartenden Problemstellen waren mir schon vom Mojo bekannt.

Steinschlag am oberen Hebel gibt´s aufgrund der eher horizontalen Fläche noch mehr. Die Folie habe ich aufgeklebt. Das dunkle Tape war ab Werk aufgeklebt. Nicht schön. Aber ist schließlich ein Arbeitsgerät fürs Gelände 




Reifenfreiheit sieht zwar üppig aus. Für einen Aggressor 2,5" auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite reichts immer noch nicht in allen Fahrsituationen. Das ist kein Dreck. Nur Gummi. 




Egal. Das Rad fährt sich einfach zu gut um sich an dem bisschen Abrieb zu stören.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. April 2019)

Was die "Problemzonen" des Ripmo betrifft, hatte ich mir schon lange bevor ich den Rahmen überhaupt in Händen hielt Gedanken gemacht.
Das es jedoch so schwierig oder gar unmöglich sein würde einen effektiven Schutz zu bauen hätte ich mir nicht vorgestellt. Fast hatte ich mich schon damit abgefunden, das mir nichts praxistaugliches einfallen würde aber dann ist mir doch noch die Idee zu einem sehr simplen zweiteiligen Schützer gekommen. Und bislang hat auch noch kein Steinchen den Weg zwischen die Gelenke gefunden...


----------



## Schmitteni (25. April 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Was die "Problemzonen" des Ripmo betrifft, hatte ich mir schon lange bevor ich den Rahmen überhaupt in Händen hielt Gedanken gemacht.
> Das es jedoch so schwierig oder gar unmöglich sein würde einen effektiven Schutz zu bauen hätte ich mir nicht vorgestellt. Fast hatte ich mich schon damit abgefunden, das mir nichts praxistaugliches einfallen würde aber dann ist mir doch noch die Idee zu einem sehr simplen zweiteiligen Schützer gekommen. Und bislang hat auch noch kein Steinchen den Weg zwischen die Gelenke gefunden...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. April 2019)

Also das sind eigentlich nur zwei 2mm dicke Gummimatten. Die Untere ist mit Klebeband, ähnlich dem bekannten Slappertape - klebt extrem gut, mit dem Rahmen verklebt. Und die Obere ist durch die Lagerstellen mit je einer Gewindehülse, zwei M4er Linsenkopfschrauben nebst Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff verschraubt. Gummimatten deshalb, weil sich das Ganze mit dem Hinterbau mitbewegt und ab einer bestimmten “Einfedertiefe“ mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert ohne etwas zu beschädigen. Ich habe da ziemlich viel rumprobiert mit verschiedengroßen Gummimatten, das geht bestimmt auch noch besser... wichtig ist immer das das ganze in allen Federungssituationen funktioniert.


----------



## coastalwolf (26. April 2019)

Kratzer und Macken bekommt mein Rahmen sowieso. Deshalb bin ich kein Freund von größeren Folieraktionen und sonstigen Bastelarbeiten. Mein HD3 sieht nach über vier Jahren und vielen Fahrten über losen Schotter bzw. Felsplatten immer noch vorzeigbar aus. 

@Hypermotard Will Deine Lösung nicht in Frage stellen. Definitiv wohlüberlegt und dauerhaltbar umgesetzt  Das ist nur eine gelbe Karte von der Style-Polizei  An Deinem schwarzen Rahmen sieht man es auch nicht sofort. An meinem blauen Ripmo für mich glatt rot.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. April 2019)

@Ivhdds Ich verstehe deine Bedenken bei 'nem blauen Rahmen. Bei dem schwarzen Rahmen fällts wie ich finde nicht negativ auf und passt ganz im Gegenteil recht gut zu dem Syncross-Fender an der Gabel. Den kann ich übrigen sehr empfehlen. Ist bezahlbar und super passgenau, wahrscheinlich das beste Teil das Syncross seit dem Cattlehead-Vorbau anfang der 90er Jahre rausgebracht hat. 

Aber mal was anderes. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euren X2 schon mal offen hattet und ob dort serienmäßig schon Volumenspacer verbaut sind? Es handelt sich um das 2019 Model und ich finde zu dem Thema keine passende Anleitung im Netz...!


----------



## coastalwolf (26. April 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @Ivhdds Ich verstehe deine Bedenken bei 'nem blauen Rahmen. Bei dem schwarzen Rahmen fällts wie ich finde nicht negativ auf und passt ganz im Gegenteil recht gut zu dem Syncross-Fender an der Gabel. Den kann ich übrigen sehr empfehlen. Ist bezahlbar und super passgenau, wahrscheinlich das beste Teil das Syncross seit dem Cattlehead-Vorbau anfang der 90er Jahre rausgebracht hat.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euren X2 schon mal offen hattet und ob dort serienmäßig schon Volumenspacer verbaut sind? Es handelt sich um das 2019 Model und ich finde zu dem Thema keine passende Anleitung im Netz...!



Ich hatte den Dämpfer noch nicht offen, weil ich mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden bin. Wenn Du reinschauen willst, hat Fox wieder mal was geändert. Du musst den Sprengring an der Luftkammer entfernen. Dann kannst Du die Hülse einfach runterziehen und in die Luftkammer schauen.


----------



## Brookes (26. April 2019)

Normal müsste es unter Eingabe der vierstelligen FOX-ID auch die Anzahl der verbauten Spacer auf der Foxseite anzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (26. April 2019)

Brookes schrieb:


> Normal müsste es unter Eingabe der vierstelligen FOX-ID auch die Anzahl der verbauten Spacer auf der Foxseite anzeigen.



Stimmt. Ganz vergessen.  Nur was heißt 0.3 Spacer x1?


----------



## F1o (28. April 2019)

2019 X2 hat Serienmäßig einen Spacer verbaut.
Dürfte für die meisten wohl zu wenig sein...


----------



## Schmitteni (28. April 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Also das sind eigentlich nur zwei 2mm dicke Gummimatten. Die Untere ist mit Klebeband, ähnlich dem bekannten Slappertape - klebt extrem gut, mit dem Rahmen verklebt. Und die Obere ist durch die Lagerstellen mit je einer Gewindehülse, zwei M4er Linsenkopfschrauben nebst Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff verschraubt. Gummimatten deshalb, weil sich das Ganze mit dem Hinterbau mitbewegt und ab einer bestimmten “Einfedertiefe“ mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert ohne etwas zu beschädigen. Ich habe da ziemlich viel rumprobiert mit verschiedengroßen Gummimatten, das geht bestimmt auch noch besser... wichtig ist immer das das ganze in allen Federungssituationen funktioniert.



Das ist eine gute Idee und Danke für das Teilen. Ich bin auch gerade dabei an meinem blauen Ripmo einen Schutz zu basteln und habe mich an Deine Idee angelehnt. Dadurch, dass alles rund und konisch ist und es überall Störkanten gibt, muss man ganz schön tricksen. Optik... Naja. Würde gerne darauf verzichten. Zum Thema festkleben. Wie es aussieht, hast Du das slappertape auf Rahmenschutzfolie geklebt. Was hast Du denn für ein Tape genommen wo auch Gummi mit klebt?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. April 2019)

@Schmitteni - Ich benutze 3M Scotch 2228 (50,8mm x 3,1m x 1,651mm), ich glaube das Zeug klebt einfach alles und überall!


----------



## Schmitteni (1. Mai 2019)

Bekommt man das Marshguard Slapertape bzw. das 3M scotch2228 wieder ohne Probleme vom Rahmen gelöst ohne den Rahmen zu beschädigen? Muss man mit Wärme ran oder wie geht man vor?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. Mai 2019)

Ganz ehrlich - keine Ahnung...


----------



## Brookes (1. Mai 2019)

Einfach abziehen.


----------



## negue13 (3. Mai 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @Ivhdds Ich verstehe deine Bedenken bei 'nem blauen Rahmen. Bei dem schwarzen Rahmen fällts wie ich finde nicht negativ auf und passt ganz im Gegenteil recht gut zu dem Syncross-Fender an der Gabel. Den kann ich übrigen sehr empfehlen. Ist bezahlbar und super passgenau, wahrscheinlich das beste Teil das Syncross seit dem Cattlehead-Vorbau anfang der 90er Jahre rausgebracht hat.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr euren X2 schon mal offen hattet und ob dort serienmäßig schon Volumenspacer verbaut sind? Es handelt sich um das 2019 Model und ich finde zu dem Thema keine passende Anleitung im Netz...!



Hi Hypermotard, ich hatte den X2 schon auf, es ist bei mir 1 von 4 möchlichen Spacer original verbaut ....


----------



## negue13 (3. Mai 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Also das sind eigentlich nur zwei 2mm dicke Gummimatten. Die Untere ist mit Klebeband, ähnlich dem bekannten Slappertape - klebt extrem gut, mit dem Rahmen verklebt. Und die Obere ist durch die Lagerstellen mit je einer Gewindehülse, zwei M4er Linsenkopfschrauben nebst Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff verschraubt. Gummimatten deshalb, weil sich das Ganze mit dem Hinterbau mitbewegt und ab einer bestimmten “Einfedertiefe“ mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert ohne etwas zu beschädigen. Ich habe da ziemlich viel rumprobiert mit verschiedengroßen Gummimatten, das geht bestimmt auch noch besser... wichtig ist immer das das ganze in allen Federungssituationen funktioniert.



gefällt mir dein Gummi Schutz welchen du da gebaut hast   . bin auch schon am überlegen was ich da noch zusätlich hin basteln könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo - ich überlege mit gerade den Aufbau von einem Ripmo.

Ist die 175mm Kurbel ein Problem wegen pedal stroke.

Danke und Gruss.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. Mai 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo - ich überlege mit gerade den Aufbau von einem Ripmo.
> 
> Ist die 175mm Kurbel ein Problem wegen pedal stroke.
> 
> Danke und Gruss.


 

Ich fahre auch eine 175er Kurbel und sehr flache Pedale & bislang habe ich noch nicht einmal damit aufgesetzt.


----------



## dunkelbunt (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich verfolge Eure Aufbauten schon eine Weile. Schon ein interessantes Rad...

Bei Pinkbike bin ich über den Test gestolpert in dem die IGUS Lager etwas bemängelt wurden.
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/487760/
habt Ihr ähnliches festgestellt? Wie kommt denn das Lager mit den eher feuten Bedingungen hier zurecht?


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Mai 2019)

dunkelbunt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich verfolge Eure Aufbauten schon eine Weile. Schon ein interessantes Rad...
> 
> Bei Pinkbike bin ich über den Test gestolpert in dem die IGUS Lager etwas bemängelt wurden.
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/487760/
> habt Ihr ähnliches festgestellt? Wie kommt denn das Lager mit den eher feuten Bedingungen hier zurecht?



Das hat für mich die gleiche Aussagekraft wie der legendäre Parkplatztest fürs Fahrwerk  Auf dem Trail funktioniert der Hinterbau top und die Igus-Buchsen im Mojo HD3 an der Dämpferverlängerung sind sehr haltbar.

Es ist doch klar, dass die Reibung im unbelasteten Zustand höher ist als bei nagelneuen Wälzlagern. Allein die axiale Vorspannung spielt da schon rein.


----------



## xforce1 (4. Mai 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo - ich überlege mit gerade den Aufbau von einem Ripmo.
> 
> Ist die 175mm Kurbel ein Problem wegen pedal stroke.
> 
> Danke und Gruss.



Bei technischen Anstiegen mit viel grossen Steinen bzw Fels bleibt ein Pedal Stroke nicht aus. Zumindest bei mir. Alles in allem würde ich sagen liegt das Bike weder besonders tief, noch besonders hoch.
Ich hatte einmal viel Aufsetzer, aber da hatte ich einen erhöhten Sag gefahren und obendrein den Dämpfer voll offen. Die technischen Sachen fahre ich lieber mit teil geschlossenem Dämpfer hoch. In Aufstiegen hat man ja mehr Gewicht hinten und der Sag wächst dann mit offener Plattform um etliche Prozent an. Das kann ich in dieser Situation nicht gebrauchen.
Zum anderen tritt man ja auch bei technischen Sachen unrund und wenn ich mit meinem vollem Gewicht ruckartig ins Pedal gehe kann auch der exzellente DW Link das nicht kompensieren. Meines Erachtens ist der Switch Infinity in solchen Sachen einen Tacken besser, aber das ist eine andere Story.


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Mai 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Bei technischen Anstiegen mit viel grossen Steinen bzw Fels bleibt ein Pedal Stroke nicht aus. Zumindest bei mir. Alles in allem würde ich sagen liegt das Bike weder besonders tief, noch besonders hoch.
> Ich hatte einmal viel Aufsetzer, aber da hatte ich einen erhöhten Sag gefahren und obendrein den Dämpfer voll offen. Die technischen Sachen fahre ich lieber mit teil geschlossenem Dämpfer hoch. In Aufstiegen hat man ja mehr Gewicht hinten und der Sag wächst dann mit offener Plattform um etliche Prozent an. Das kann ich in dieser Situation nicht gebrauchen.
> Zum anderen tritt man ja auch bei technischen Sachen unrund und wenn ich mit meinem vollem Gewicht ruckartig ins Pedal gehe kann auch der exzellente DW Link das nicht kompensieren. Meines Erachtens ist der Switch Infinity in solchen Sachen einen Tacken besser, aber das ist eine andere Story.



Ich fahre ebenfalls eine 175mm Kurbel. Man muss bei technischen Uphills vorausschauend fahren. Mich stört es nicht. Für kürzere Kurbeln fahre ich zu oft längere Transferstrecken.

Technische Uphills fahre ich immer mit offenem Dämpfer. Die Traktion fällt ansonsten deutlich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelbunt (4. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mal das Ripmo mit dem 19er Jeffsy vergleichen:

Typ / Wert Ripmo / Wert Jeffsy / Delta

Reach : 446 / 450 / -4mm

Stack : 620 / 622 / -2mm

Kettenstr : 435 / 435 / 0mm

BB : 341 / 344 / -3mm

Lenkw : 65,9 / 66 / -0,1°

Sitzw : 76 / 77 / -1°

ist doch schon der Wahnsinn wie sich die Räder in der Geo gleichen.
Schade find ich dass man die Kinematik Daten nicht so einfach vergleichen kann.

Warum habt ihr Euch denn für das Ripmo zu entscheiden? Außer vielleicht dass es nicht an jeder Ecke steht? Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. Mai 2019)

dunkelbunt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das Ripmo mit dem 19er Jeffsy vergleichen:
> 
> Typ / Wert Ripmo / Wert Jeffsy / Delta
> 
> ...



Z.B. DW-Link, große Trinkflasche...


----------



## xforce1 (4. Mai 2019)

dunkelbunt schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr Euch denn für das Ripmo zu entscheiden? Außer vielleicht dass es nicht an jeder Ecke steht? Hab ich was übersehen?


Der Hinterbau. Abgesehen davon gab es das neue Jeffsy als ich mir das Ripmo geholt habe noch gar nicht. 
Was ich auch gut finde ist die klasse Verarbeitung und Qualitätskontrolle sowie die lange Garantie. Fürs Jeffsy spricht vor allem der Preis.


----------



## Schmitteni (4. Mai 2019)

Qualitätskontrolle sieht aber bei uns in der Fa. anders aus. Normalerweise gibt es Prüfstände auf denen Lastwechseltest am Bauteil durchgeführt werden und Messprotokolle über einzuhaltende Maße. Ich fahre ja auch ein Ripmo und bin von der Qualität schon überzeugt, aber das Video sagt nicht viel aus über die Qualitätssicherung. Eventuell ist das nur der letzte Check und die eigentliche Qualitätskontrolle passiert in Asien.


----------



## coastalwolf (5. Mai 2019)

Schmitteni schrieb:


> Qualitätskontrolle sieht aber bei uns in der Fa. anders aus. Normalerweise gibt es Prüfstände auf denen Lastwechseltest am Bauteil durchgeführt werden und Messprotokolle über einzuhaltende Maße. Ich fahre ja auch ein Ripmo und bin von der Qualität schon überzeugt, aber das Video sagt nicht viel aus über die Qualitätssicherung. Eventuell ist das nur der letzte Check und die eigentliche Qualitätskontrolle passiert in Asien.



Qualitätskontrolle nach ISO-Standards sieht anders aus. Korrekt. Aber Lastwechseltest sind kein Qualitätsmerkmal, sondern werden im Entwicklungsprozess zur Freigabe durchgeführt. Das macht Ibis mit Sicherheit aus. In Deutschland werden diese Dauerläufe gerne bei EFBE durchgeführt.


----------



## xforce1 (5. Mai 2019)

Das ist optische Endkontrolle und der Typ sagt ja auch das er das macht um zu schauen das es keine Lackplatzer etc gibt.
Wenn du mal wissen willst wie es sonst so aussieht kannst du ja mal hier schauen. Last Rahmen
Nicht das ich was gegen Last habe. Ich hatte mich mal für einen Rahmen interessiert, aber im Enduro Forum häuften sich ähnliche Probleme.
Yeti scheint momentan auch Fertigungstoleranzen zu haben, die den Kauf zum Roulette machen.


----------



## dunkelbunt (5. Mai 2019)

Schmitteni schrieb:


> Qualitätskontrolle sieht aber bei uns in der Fa. anders aus. Normalerweise gibt es Prüfstände auf denen Lastwechseltest am Bauteil durchgeführt werden und Messprotokolle über einzuhaltende Maße. Ich fahre ja auch ein Ripmo und bin von der Qualität schon überzeugt, aber das Video sagt nicht viel aus über die Qualitätssicherung. Eventuell ist das nur der letzte Check und die eigentliche Qualitätskontrolle passiert in Asien.


In dem Interview sagt der Ibis Kollege auch was zu den Toleranzen am unteren Lagerpunkt und der Qualitätskontrolle mit dem Endmaßdorn.
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-ibis-ripmo.html

_Based on our test results, we decided that we could open the lower pivot tube spec by .2mm to achieve the performance we wanted. To do this, we have added a final reaming process, and we check every pivot bore with go and no-go pin gauges that are within a few hundredths of a millimeter of each other in diameter. _

Das wird wohl in Asien gemacht. Und da gehört es ja auch hin.


----------



## salzwasser (6. Mai 2019)

dunkelbunt schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das Ripmo mit dem 19er Jeffsy vergleichen:
> 
> Typ / Wert Ripmo / Wert Jeffsy / Delta
> 
> ...



Für mich hat auch der Hinterbau die Entscheidung gebracht. Zudem ist der Rahmen genial verarbeitet. Das einzig unschöne sind die Lackplatzer am Hinterbau.


----------



## xforce1 (6. Mai 2019)

Lackabplatzer sind in der Tat unschön. Ist das an Stellen die unter "Beschuss" sind oder da wo es normalerweise keinen Kontakt mit Steinen gibt? In den Ami Foren liest man eigentlich nur Gutes über die Lackqualität. Yeti hat da momentan ganz andere Probleme.

p.s. Im Ibis Store gibt es Lackstifte.


----------



## salzwasser (6. Mai 2019)

Zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr habe ich alles abgeklebt. dort habe ich noch keine. Aber auf der linken Kettenstrebe schon einige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machine007 (6. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich wollte euch mal fragen auf welchem Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung ihr eurer Ripmo transportiert. Am Wochenende hatte ich mir den von me8nen Eltern ausgeliehen, aber dort konnte ich keine zufrieden stellende Befestigung finden. War alles mehr so russische Lösungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Machine007


----------



## salzwasser (7. Mai 2019)

Ich habe den Atera Strada Sport M für 3 Bikes. Dort passt das Ripmo in L drauf.


----------



## hempblend (11. Mai 2019)

Ripmo in L mit Uebler P32 funktioniert auch prima.


----------



## LukE85 (14. Mai 2019)

Servus Leute,

stolz möchte ich verkünden dass ich mir ein Ripmo bestellt habe.

Mich beschäftigt momentan welchen HR ich draufziehen soll, der Aggressor als Serienreifen ist wohl für Santa Cruz ok aber für unsere Breiten und Wetterverhältnisse suche ich etwas, was noch gut rollt und trotzdem noch gute Bremstraktion und Kurvengrip im feuchten bietet. DHR II ? 

Das zweite ist die Deore 4-Kolben Bremse, schon hart dass sowas für den Preis dran ist aber ich will ihr eine Chance geben, fährt die jemand ? Wie sind die Erfahrungen ? Lohnt leichtes Tuning ala Trickstuff Bremsbeläge oder ähnl. ?


Gruß, Luke


----------



## LukE85 (14. Mai 2019)

hempblend schrieb:


> Ripmo in L mit Uebler P32 funktioniert auch prima.



Die Qualität eines Ripmo passt aber nicht zum Uebler, als Ingenieur würde ich diesem eine glatte "Mangelhaft" verpassen unzwar für Konstruktion und Qualität.
Ich habe einen und der fällt sprichwörtlich auseinander, das einzige + ist das Gewicht, jetzt weiß ich aber auch warum.


----------



## loui-w (14. Mai 2019)

LukE85 schrieb:


> Das zweite ist die Deore 4-Kolben Bremse, schon hart dass sowas für den Preis dran ist aber ich will ihr eine Chance geben, fährt die jemand ? Wie sind die Erfahrungen ? Lohnt leichtes Tuning ala Trickstuff Bremsbeläge oder ähnl. ?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Luke



Ich hab die Bremse an meinem Mojo HD4 (mit Metallbelägen, die waren serienmäßig montiert und Shimano RT 66 Scheiben) und kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Ich find sie noch ein klein wenig bissiger als meine Zee mit Trickstuff Belägen und sie lässt sich sehr gut dosieren.


----------



## LukE85 (14. Mai 2019)

loui-w schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bremse an meinem Mojo HD4 (mit Metallbelägen, die waren serienmäßig montiert und Shimano RT 66 Scheiben) und kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Ich find sie noch ein klein wenig bissiger als meine Zee mit Trickstuff Belägen und sie lässt sich sehr gut dosieren.



Das hört sich schonmal vielversprechend an, habe nun auch den Thread und einige reviews zu der bremse gelesen und bin daher guter Dinge, danke.
Ich hab an einem Bike die Saint und wenn man einmal soetwas gebramst hat, kommt man mit einigen Bremsen nicht mehr klar, wie z.B. mit meiner Guide R, das sind Welten dazwischen.


----------



## hempblend (14. Mai 2019)

LukE85 schrieb:


> Die Qualität eines Ripmo passt aber nicht zum Uebler, als Ingenieur würde ich diesem eine glatte "Mangelhaft" verpassen unzwar für Konstruktion und Qualität.
> Ich habe einen und der fällt sprichwörtlich auseinander, das einzige + ist das Gewicht, jetzt weiß ich aber auch warum.



Also ich hab das Teil im Dauereinsatz. Zumeist sogar mit 5 Bikes statt den vorgesehenen 4 (2 Erwachsene, drei Kids) beladen. Das auch noch ohne den bei Beladung mit 4 Bikes vorgesehenen Spanngurt und zum Teil im Urlaub über 600km am Stück. Dazu wöchentlich mehrmals auf die Trails im Umkreis. Da kann ich (ebenfalls Ingenieur ) über deine Aussage nur staunen.


----------



## LukE85 (14. Mai 2019)

Es ist nicht so dass dieses Teil mein Rad oder meine Räder nicht trägt aber mir ist ein Kunststoff Arretierungshaken gebrochen. Dieser bzw. diese sind laut Uebler Sicherheitsrelevant und ich darf sie nicht selbst austauschen. Dafür sind Sie aber an exponierter Stelle angebracht und beim Transport in der Tasche bruchgefährdet. Mein Betätigungsseil hat sich gelöst, der Nummernschildhalter hat sich gelöst. Zum umsetzen der "Greifer" müssen diese komplett auseinander geschaubt werden und dann wieder zusammen. Die verbauten Kunststoffe wirken auf mich sehr billig, Kipphebel biegt sich, Arratierungshaken erscheinen recht spröde. 

Evtl bin ich nur von Thule verwöhnt, den EasyFold einmal in der Hand gehabt denke ich weiss ich wie die Qualität eigentlich ausfallen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (14. Mai 2019)

Kann ich so alles nicht bestätigen. Und Erfahrung mit Thule hab ich auch. Seh da keinen Unterschied in der Qualität.


----------



## salzwasser (14. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Fazit aus 2 Tage Finale:
Ripmo macht alles super mit. Nur mit der Gabel werde ich nicht richtig warm. Ich finde irgendwie nie die richtige Einstellung. Da muss ich wohl nochmals über die Bücher mit einigen Test- Runs auf dem gleichen Trail um die richtige Einstellung zu finden. 

Bezüglich Träger: Beim Atera nervt nur, dass die breiten Reifen nicht gut passen. Da bastle ich noch was. Aber das Problem werden wohl alle älteren Träger haben, da vor einigen Jahren die Reifen und Felgen noch nicht so breit waren.


----------



## LukE85 (14. Mai 2019)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Nur mit der Gabel werde ich nicht richtig warm



Das kenne ich gut von meiner 36 Factory und dem X2 Factory  in meinem anderem Bike. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. 

Habe immer das Problem dass wenn sie schön hoch im Federweg steht die "kleinen Schläge" oder Wurzelfelder sich Bretthart anfühlen. Mache ich die Gabel dafür sensibel versacke ich bei steilen Abfahrten im Federweg oder habe keinen Pop bei Sprüngen, bei denen ich ohnehin schon schwach bin . 

Freue mich deshalb auf meinen DPX2. Die Grip2 habe ich dennoch dran und versuche mich wieder dran.


----------



## hempblend (15. Mai 2019)

Ich empfehle immer folgendes Vorgehen bei der Grip2:

1. Zwei Token rein für ausreichend Progression
2. Sag in Attack Position auf ca. 25% (Bei mir mit 80kg sind es nur 60psi !)
3. Druckstufe erstmal ganz offen und von da dann später eventuell anpassen: LSC 12 HSC 16 von geschlossen
4. Die Zugstufe ist der entscheidende Faktor. LSR sollte so gering wie möglich sein, somit bleibt die Front auch mit wenig Druck in der Gabel schön aktiv. Dafür aber die HSR etwas mehr schließen für die härteren Einschläge -> großer Vorteil der Grip2

Die Front hat mit diesem Setup ausreichend pop zum abziehen, bietet Sicherheit bei härteren Einschlägen und ist sehr schluckfreudig wenn es ruppig wird.


----------



## salzwasser (15. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass die Gabel bei vielen harten Schlägen alles weitergibt (gefühlt). Ich habe darauf die HSC etwas geöffnet (Start war der Vorschlag von Fox). Zugstufe unten am Holm (ist das LSR oder HSR. Ich dachte man kann nur HSR einstellen...) habe ich dann im Verlaufe der Tage 2 Klicks verlangsamt. Das hat etwas geholfen.


----------



## LukE85 (15. Mai 2019)

hempblend schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer folgendes Vorgehen bei der Grip2:
> 
> 1. Zwei Token rein für ausreichend Progression
> 2. Sag in Attack Position auf ca. 25% (Bei mir mit 80kg sind es nur 60psi !)
> ...



Das hört sich gut an, kann natürlich sein, dass mir die getrennte Zugstufen- Einstellung der Grip 2 hilft. 
Bei mir waren es tatsächlich auch nur 59 PSI . Ebenso 80 Kg fahrfertig.
Bin gespant, komme auf dein Setup zurück, v.a. wenn ich nicht zufrieden sein sollte mit meiner ersten Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (15. Mai 2019)

hempblend schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer folgendes Vorgehen bei der Grip2:
> 
> 1. Zwei Token rein für ausreichend Progression
> 2. Sag in Attack Position auf ca. 25% (Bei mir mit 80kg sind es nur 60psi !)
> ...



Dämpfungssetup kann ich bestätigen. Ein bisschen mehr HSR bewirkt Wunder   Luftseite finde ich mit mehr Druck und einem Token angenehmer. Fahre 68 psi bei 76 kg.


----------



## manni1987 (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal ne Frage: Wo bestellt ihr euer Ripmo bzw. wo habt ihr es bestellt? Finde es ziemlich schwer an Ibis oder Yeti Bikes zu kommen. Von Live vor Ort anschauen mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Paddy_G (21. Mai 2019)

manni1987 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage: Wo bestellt ihr euer Ripmo bzw. wo habt ihr es bestellt? Finde es ziemlich schwer an Ibis oder Yeti Bikes zu kommen. Von Live vor Ort anschauen mal ganz abgesehen...


Gocycle Münster hat beide Marken und einen super Service.


----------



## Machine007 (21. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich kann @MiJo-Bikes empfehlen. Super Service am Telefon und direkt Vorort.


----------



## LukE85 (21. Mai 2019)

Würde auch 

@MiJo-Bikes empfehlen, falls du aus dem Pott kommst hat Whatz Up Bikes auch Yeti da.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Mai 2019)

@MiJo-Bikes +1


----------



## Schmitteni (27. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Deore BR-MT520 Bremsen am neuen Ripmo? Ich war in den Alpen mit dem Bike und bin nicht ganz glücklich mit den Bremsen. 
Ich fahre normale Resign Beläge und normale Bremsscheiben 203/ 180. Die Dinger geben gut Quitschgeräusche von sich. Das hört nur auf, wenn die beim längeren Bremsen richtig heiß werden. In der ersten Zeit der Benutzung war das nicht so. Die Bremsleistung ist aber Ok.


----------



## b2r (28. Mai 2019)

hi, ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 3 jahren ein santacruz hightower, bin zwar nicht unglücklich mit dem rad und es macht noch immer spass, aber irgendwie ist es zeit für etwas neues. ganz oben auf der liste steht bei mir das ibis ripmo oder das yeti sb 130. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit beiden rädern und kann mir bei der entscheidung evtl etwas helfen? es soll wieder ein rad für alles sein von der gemütlichen feierabendrunde auf den hometrails bis hin zu bikeparkbesuche oder finale ligure etc. leider hatte ich noch nicht die möglichkeit eines der räder zu testen, aber von den daten und den bildern würden mir beide sehr zusagen. achja das sb 130 würde ich wenn auch mit 160er gabel und hinten mit 136mm (lunchride) aufbauen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2019)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem, dass die Gabel bei vielen harten Schlägen alles weitergibt (gefühlt). Ich habe darauf die HSC etwas geöffnet (Start war der Vorschlag von Fox). Zugstufe unten am Holm (ist das LSR oder HSR. Ich dachte man kann nur HSR einstellen...) habe ich dann im Verlaufe der Tage 2 Klicks verlangsamt. Das hat etwas geholfen.


Probier mal was Radikales:
1. HSR ganz zu, LSR ganz auf (kein Scherz)
2. HSC und LSC für den Start ganz auf.

So hab ich meine 36 Grip2 dazu gebracht, sich nach "fliegendem Teppich" anzufühlen.
Aufgrund der geschlossenen HSR springt die Gabel bei großen Einschlägen dennoch nicht herum, aber die ermöglichte superschnelle, kaum gedämpfte Bewegung bei kleinen Schlägen sorgt für enormen Komfort.

Später wirst du womöglich wieder LSR, HSC und LSC ein paar wenige Klicks schließen, aber probier's erst mal ganz offen.

Drauf gebracht hat mich eine Empfehlung auf ein Video von Vorsprung Suspension auf Youtube.


EDIT: habe erst jetzt gemerkt, hempblend hat im Prinzip eh das gleiche geschrieben.


----------



## salzwasser (28. Mai 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Probier mal was Radikales:
> 1. HSR ganz zu, LSR ganz auf (kein Scherz)
> 2. HSC und LSC für den Start ganz auf.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Muss ich mal testen. Momentan leider wegen Familie wenig auf dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Mai 2019)

b2r schrieb:


> ganz oben auf der liste steht bei mir das ibis ripmo oder das yeti sb 130. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit beiden rädern und kann mir bei der entscheidung evtl etwas helfen?




Hallo. Ich kann dazu leider nichts sagen, da ich nur das Ripmo kenne.
Diverse Berichte zu dem Vergleich SB130/Ripmo im MTBR hast du gelesen ?

zB:





von hier:
https://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/does-anyone-regret-their-ripmo-buy-1103200-2.html


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Mai 2019)

Wo ich in dem MTBR Zitat von BossLog gerade lese "Without a doubt the most inspiringly fun MTB experience I've ever had. No regrets."

Ja, geht mir mit meinem Ripmo auch so. Viele Touren gefahren, immer wieder schwer verliebt in das Rad.
Sonntag hab ich es dann auch mal mit in nen kleinen Park genommen und auch da sehr viel Spaß gehabt. 
(Kumpel mit der gopro auf Orange Alpine 6, ich mit Ripmo davor)


----------



## b2r (28. Mai 2019)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich kann dazu leider nichts sagen, da ich nur das Ripmo kenne.
> Diverse Berichte zu dem Vergleich SB130/Ripmo im MTBR hast du gelesen ?
> 
> zB:
> ...


danke für deine antwort, da muss ich mal die amerikansichen foren noch etwas druchwälzen.
ich hab zum ripmo noch nicht soviel gelsen, da ich bis vorgstern nur zwischen sb 130 und 150 überlegt hab.
das sb 150 ist mir aber genau wie das megatower für 90% was ich das jahr so über fahre zuviel fahrrad. ich will kein "bügeleisen" bzw. dh rad ohne doppelbrücke das auch noch einigermaßen gut berauf geht. sondern ein verspieltes rad das bergab und bergauf ne gute figur macht. ich bin zwar gern schnell unterwegs, mir ist es aber egal ob man noch ein paar sekunden schneller sein könnte, entscheidend ist dass sich das rad gut anfühlt und spass macht.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. Mai 2019)

b2r schrieb:


> ich will kein "bügeleisen" bzw. dh rad ohne doppelbrücke das auch noch einigermaßen gut berauf geht. sondern ein verspieltes rad das bergab und bergauf ne gute figur macht. ich bin zwar gern schnell unterwegs, mir ist es aber egal ob man noch ein paar sekunden schneller sein könnte, entscheidend ist dass sich das rad gut anfühlt und spass macht.



Das deckt sich mit dem, wie ich meine Anforderungen an ein Rad beschrieben würde (auch wenn sich da natürlich jeder ewtas anderes drunter vorstellt). Das Ripmo erfüllt das alles bisher für mich besser, als jedes andere Rad zuvor.


----------



## xforce1 (28. Mai 2019)

Das ist eine schwere Entscheidung. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht ob ich mit dem SB130 vielleicht sogar glücklicher wäre. Bergauf geht es m.E. besser als das Ripmo. Die "nur" 130mm Federweg würde ich nicht so eng sehen. Der Hinterbau kann sich problemlos mit so manchen 140mm und mehr messen, wenn es bergab geht.
Für mich ist bergauf ein großes Thema. Und da geht das SB130, speziell wenn es technischer wird, besser als so ziemlich alles was ich kenne mit ähnlichem Federweg. 
Nachteile vom SB130 sind die Hinterreifenfreiheit und angebliche Probleme mit flexenden Hinterbauten. Da Yeti sich zu letzerem m.E. nie geäussert hat, weiss ich nicht ob das nur die ersten ausgelieferten Rahmen angeht oder es generell Fertigungstoleranzen gibt. Ist auch schwer so etwas zu reklamieren und auch ein blödes Gefühl beim Kauf. 
Das Ripmo punktet auch bei der Sitzposition und entspanntem Fahren. Das Yeti hatte ich allerdings nur kurz getestet. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich da mit Cockpit Einstellungen noch etwas optimieren.


----------



## b2r (29. Mai 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine schwere Entscheidung. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht ob ich mit dem SB130 vielleicht sogar glücklicher wäre. Bergauf geht es m.E. besser als das Ripmo. Die "nur" 130mm Federweg würde ich nicht so eng sehen. Der Hinterbau kann sich problemlos mit so manchen 140mm und mehr messen, wenn es bergab geht.
> Für mich ist bergauf ein großes Thema. Und da geht das SB130, speziell wenn es technischer wird, besser als so ziemlich alles was ich kenne mit ähnlichem Federweg.
> Nachteile vom SB130 sind die Hinterreifenfreiheit und angebliche Probleme mit flexenden Hinterbauten. Da Yeti sich zu letzerem m.E. nie geäussert hat, weiss ich nicht ob das nur die ersten ausgelieferten Rahmen angeht oder es generell Fertigungstoleranzen gibt. Ist auch schwer so etwas zu reklamieren und auch ein blödes Gefühl beim Kauf.
> Das Ripmo punktet auch bei der Sitzposition und entspanntem Fahren. Das Yeti hatte ich allerdings nur kurz getestet. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich da mit Cockpit Einstellungen noch etwas optimieren.



das yeti kann ich demnächst probefahren, danach fällt mir die entscheidung sicher leichter...oder auch nicht. wenn würde ich den dämpfer eh umbauen, so dass es hinten 136mm federweg hat. das mit dem flex ist meiner meinung nach im internet mehr aufgekocht worden als es tatsächlich ist. ein freund von mir hat ein sb 150 und hat keine probleme mit einem 2,5er reifen.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Mai 2019)

b2r schrieb:


> das yeti kann ich demnächst probefahren, danach fällt mir die entscheidung sicher leichter...oder auch nicht. wenn würde ich den dämpfer eh umbauen, so dass es hinten 136mm federweg hat. das mit dem flex ist meiner meinung nach im internet mehr aufgekocht worden als es tatsächlich ist. ein freund von mir hat ein sb 150 und hat keine probleme mit einem 2,5er reifen.



2,5er Aggressor hinterlässt bei mir am Ripmo auch Gummispuren am Hinterbau.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Mai 2019)

Richtig aber die Reifenfreiheit bei mir am Ripmo im Vergleich zum Yeti sind Welten.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Mai 2019)

Ups. Das ist aber nur für SoCal Bedingungen geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (29. Mai 2019)

Passt nicht mal mehr ein Tape. Wäre mir zu knapp. Das heißt 2,5 ist zu groß oder gehts?


----------



## xforce1 (29. Mai 2019)

Markus. schrieb:


> Passt nicht mal mehr ein Tape. Wäre mir zu knapp. Das heißt 2,5 ist zu groß oder gehts?


Am Ripmo geht es. Auch wenn es Schleifspuren gibt, weil hier und da was am Reifen hängen bleibt. Beim Yeti ist m.E. bei maximal 2.4 Schluss. Oder man hat einen 2.5er Reifen der schmal baut bzw schmale Felge. Dann könnte es eventuell gehen.

Edit: Ich hatte die Bilder vom Yeti nur eingestellt, weil einer meinte, das es problemlos geht, was ich anders sehe. Ich weiss natürlich nicht was der für Reifen/Felgen fährt. Wenn die Felgen nur ein wenig flexen wird das aber so oder so eng.


----------



## pkuonen (4. Juni 2019)

So bin jetzt auch dabei 




Mit der Einstellung der Gabel hatte ich meine liebe Mühe. Dank dem Input von Flo hat es jetzt funktioniert...
Sportliche Grüsse


----------



## manni1987 (4. Juni 2019)

b2r schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit ca. 3 jahren ein santacruz hightower, bin zwar nicht unglücklich mit dem rad und es macht noch immer spass, aber irgendwie ist es zeit für etwas neues. ganz oben auf der liste steht bei mir das ibis ripmo oder das yeti sb 130. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit beiden rädern und kann mir bei der entscheidung evtl etwas helfen? es soll wieder ein rad für alles sein von der gemütlichen feierabendrunde auf den hometrails bis hin zu bikeparkbesuche oder finale ligure etc. leider hatte ich noch nicht die möglichkeit eines der räder zu testen, aber von den daten und den bildern würden mir beide sehr zusagen. achja das sb 130 würde ich wenn auch mit 160er gabel und hinten mit 136mm (lunchride) aufbauen.



Mach gerade den selben Prozess durch...aktuell tendiere ich zum Ripmo, da mir das Switch Infinity System beim Yeti etwas zu wartungsintensiv ist. Wenn da was zum Austauschen ist (zB einer der beiden "Gleitbolzen"), dann wirds teuer.

Das Ripmo hingegen hat einen ähnlichen (oder denselben) Sitzwinkel, dürfte deshalb auch sehr gut bergauf klettern. Bergab hat es auch mehr Potential denke ich, da mehr Federweg vorne und hinten. Preislich sind sie ähnlich.


----------



## pkuonen (6. Juni 2019)

Geschätzte Ripmo Kollegen

Ich bin nach den ersten Ausfahrten vom Ripmo sehr begeistert. Jedoch dürfte der Hinterbau ein bisschen mehr Pop vertragen / aktiver sein. Nun die Frage an euch, was für Einstellungen fahrt ihr bei euren Fox DPX2 Dämpfern? Verwendet ihr Spacer in der Luftkammer? Wenn ja, welche?

Ich wiege komplett mit Rucksack usw. um die 86 – 88 kg und fahre mehrheitlich in den Alpen (Wallis) natürliche Singletrails mit wenig Sprüngen. Den Dämpfer habe ich ca. nach den Empfehlungen eingestellt, vielleicht ein wenig mehr Luft als angegeben, da ich es eher ein bisschen straff mag.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfen / Empfehlungen!

Sportliche Grüsse


----------



## fuel100 (7. Juni 2019)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Geschätzte Ripmo Kollegen
> 
> Ich bin nach den ersten Ausfahrten vom Ripmo sehr begeistert. Jedoch dürfte der Hinterbau ein bisschen mehr Pop vertragen / aktiver sein. Nun die Frage an euch, was für Einstellungen fahrt ihr bei euren Fox DPX2 Dämpfern? Verwendet ihr Spacer in der Luftkammer? Wenn ja, welche?
> 
> ...



hallo,

dasselbe verspürte ich auch. nundenn mein sohn hat mir einen grösseren spacer montiert (leider kann ich dir die genaue grösse nicht sagen). auf jeden fall fühlt sich der hinterbau viel poppiger an als vorher. fahre 190psi bei 66kg.
jedoch bei landungen in flats rauscht der dämpfer immernoch durch. eine volle progression bei dem linearen hinterbau, wirds wahrscheinlich nicht einfach einen solchen dämpfer zu finden. 
ich habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht über coil, aber das wäre auch nicht die lösung.
nebenbei: ich komme vom nomad und da bin ich vom ansprechen her schon sehr verwöhnt worden. bereue aber nicht aufs ripmo gewechselt zu haben.

lg
erich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (9. Juni 2019)

*Thema X2 - Volumenspacer.*

Ich gebe zu es mir einfach machen zu wollen .

*Weiss jemand wieviele Volumenspacer im X2 (Modell 2019, Rahmengrösse XL) bei Auslieferung sind?*
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Ich hab im Adamskostüm so 92kg und nutze den Federweg schon auf dem Hometrail hinten sehr schön aus - na da kommen auch gleich die Gedanken nach der Reserve - hmm - ja ich weiss - wie man es macht macht man´s falsch - oder mit nix zufrieden . 

*Wieviel Spacer fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?

Danke schon mal!*


----------



## F1o (11. Juni 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> *Thema X2 - Volumenspacer.*
> 
> Ich gebe zu es mir einfach machen zu wollen .
> 
> ...



2019 X2 hat serienmäßig einen Spacer verbaut.
Ich denke bei deinem Gewicht darfst du ihn voll machen (sprich 4).


----------



## manni1987 (13. Juni 2019)

Servus Leute,

mein Ripmo in Größe L ist gerade am entstehen...ich bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Trinkflaschenhalter (ev. auch so eine Side-Entry Variante). Könnt ihr mir hier Tipps geben? Was verwendet ihr?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zyklop (13. Juni 2019)

manni1987 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> mein Ripmo in Größe L ist gerade am entstehen...ich bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Trinkflaschenhalter (ev. auch so eine Side-Entry Variante). Könnt ihr mir hier Tipps geben? Was verwendet ihr?
> 
> Vielen Dank!




Ich hab die Fidlock von Voxom. Passt perfekt und hat bisher alles mitgemacht


----------



## Quechua (13. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## Quechua (13. Juni 2019)

Zee Cage von Specialized!
Letztes WE in den Vogesen:


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Juni 2019)

Ich habe diesen hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lezyne-flow-cage-sl-r-flaschenhalter-schwarz-254157
 Ich benutze nur Camelbak Podium-Flaschen, der Halter hält diese im vollen Zustand selbst unter wiedrigsten Bedingungen absolut zuverlässig und das für 7,55€. Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, habe ich den Halter etwas verändert. Dadurch gleitet die Flasche meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser in den Halter und er wiegt jetzt sogar weniger (30g) als die 50€ teure Carbon-Version des Halters...

Übrigens der 13g China-Carbon-Halter den ich als erstes am Bike hatte, ist nicht in der Lage die Flasche festzuhalten sobald es ruppig wird!


----------



## Zyklop (18. Juni 2019)

Nabend,
habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Chainguide 1x
Ist wohl sehr problematisch mit dem DW-Link, vom Platz her.


----------



## maxxx82 (18. Juni 2019)

Zyklop schrieb:


> Nabend,
> habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Chainguide 1x
> Ist wohl sehr problematisch mit dem DW-Link, vom Platz her.



Hab den Oneup mit Bashguard, passt top!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Juni 2019)

Zyklop schrieb:


> Ist wohl sehr problematisch mit dem DW-Link, vom Platz her.



Warum sollte das problematisch sein, da passt doch eigentlich jeder ISCG 05 - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyklop (19. Juni 2019)

Hab mir ein günstiges Model von kcnc gekauft das passte nicht.
Ohne die roten Spacer hat es geschleift


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Juni 2019)

Verstehe, ich denke Spacer braucht man fast immer. Bei meinen bisherigen Rahmen waren immer individuelle Spacer oder alternativ U-Scheiben von nöten...


----------



## Bikezilla (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute
Ich fahre seit April auch ein Ripmo und bin absolut begeistert.
Was mir aber auffällt:  Seit ich dieses Bike fahre, schmerzen mir die Knie. Nicht dramatisch, aber doch spürbar.
Kann es durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sein?
Habt ihr ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?
Fahre seit 25 Jahren MTB und hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Knie.
Jetzt einfach mal pausieren und sehen was passiert wird schwierig... zu Geil das Teil


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. Juni 2019)

Ein halbes Jahr fahre ich jetzt das Ripmo und bin immernoch voll begeistert von dem Bike. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich fast schon behaupten, es ist seinen Preis wert...


----------



## Chris78 (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Ripmo zusammenzubauen. Beim Einbau der Kurbel habe ich festgestellt dass das Kettenblatt schon seeeeehr nah am Rahmen ist. Muss das so?



Ich habe wie vom Händler empfohlen eine Spacer am Innenlager verwendet was auch zum Maß des Lagergehäuses und der Anleitung des Lagers passt.  Wie schaut das bei euch aus?


----------



## manni1987 (3. Juli 2019)

Chris78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Ripmo zusammenzubauen. Beim Einbau der Kurbel habe ich festgestellt dass das Kettenblatt schon seeeeehr nah am Rahmen ist. Muss das so?
> Anhang anzeigen 880933
> Ich habe wie vom Händler empfohlen eine Spacer am Innenlager verwendet was auch zum Maß des Lagergehäuses und der Anleitung des Lagers passt.  Wie schaut das bei euch aus?



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, aber ein bisschen mehr als bei dir ist es glaub ich schon


----------



## Chris78 (3. Juli 2019)

manni1987 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, aber ein bisschen mehr als bei dir ist es glaub ich schon


Das sieht ziemlich exakt gleich aus. Hast du deins selbst aufgebaut oder am Stück gekauft?


----------



## manni1987 (3. Juli 2019)

Chris78 schrieb:


> Das sieht ziemlich exakt gleich aus. Hast du deins selbst aufgebaut oder am Stück gekauft?



Weder noch. Meins wurde custommäßig zusammengebaut, sollte also schon so passen...


----------



## BigPine (4. Juli 2019)

Chris78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Ripmo zusammenzubauen. Beim Einbau der Kurbel habe ich festgestellt dass das Kettenblatt schon seeeeehr nah am Rahmen ist. Muss das so?
> 
> Ich habe wie vom Händler empfohlen eine Spacer am Innenlager verwendet was auch zum Maß des Lagergehäuses und der Anleitung des Lagers passt.  Wie schaut das bei euch aus?



Miss doch mal Kettenlinie nach. Bei Shimano(?) sollte die bei 52mm liegen. Wie ich sehe hast du den ISCG Adapter nicht verbaut, evtl. brauchst du noch einen weiteren Spacer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigPine (4. Juli 2019)

BigPine schrieb:


> Miss doch mal Kettenlinie nach. Bei Shimano(?) sollte die bei 52mm liegen. Wie ich sehe hast du den ISCG Adapter nicht verbaut, evtl. brauchst du noch einen weiteren Spacer!


Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Kettenlinie bei Shimano Boost wohl sogar eher bei 53mm liegen sollte.


----------



## Chris78 (4. Juli 2019)

BigPine schrieb:


> Miss doch mal Kettenlinie nach. Bei Shimano(?) sollte die bei 52mm liegen. Wie ich sehe hast du den ISCG Adapter nicht verbaut, evtl. brauchst du noch einen weiteren Spacer!


Hab ich gemacht. 52-53mm je nach dem wie ich hinschiele. Also nicht auffällig zu klein. Ich hab den Adapter nicht drin und nur einen Spacer, habt ihr da zwei drin? Das Tretlagergehäuse ist gemessene 73mm breit so dass laut Anleitung von Shimano ein Spacer hineingehört. In meiner Denke bedeutet das dann, dass mit ISGC Adapter gar kein Spacer reinkommt. Korrekt?


----------



## BigPine (4. Juli 2019)

Chris78 schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. 52-53mm je nach dem wie ich hinschiele. Also nicht auffällig zu klein. Ich hab den Adapter nicht drin und nur einen Spacer, habt ihr da zwei drin? Das Tretlagergehäuse ist gemessene 73mm breit so dass laut Anleitung von Shimano ein Spacer hineingehört. In meiner Denke bedeutet das dann, dass mit ISGC Adapter gar kein Spacer reinkommt. Korrekt?


Ja das liest sich alles vernünftig - müsste passen! Wieviel Zähne hat denn das KB? Ich vermute das bei 30T Schluss ist...


----------



## Quechua (4. Juli 2019)

Ohne Adapter habe ich einen Spacer mit 2mm verbaut.
Mein 32er Oval konnte ich nicht montieren. Nach Rückfrage bei Ibis ist 32z das Maximum. 
Das hätte gerne etwas großzügiger ausfallen dürfen.
Das 32er auf einer RF Next ist zwar knapp aber im Betrieb unproblematisch.


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Juli 2019)

Das ist schon ganz ordentlich eng dimensioniert...
Es gibt von Zweitausrüstern wie absoluteblack oder Garbaruk kettenblätter bei denen die Kettenlinie mit der Zähnezahl variiert. 
Evtl würde sowas besser passen...


----------



## LukE85 (19. Juli 2019)

Moin, 
weiß jemand wieviele Volumenspacer im X2 von 2019 am Ripmo werksseitig montiert sind ? Ich denke ich müsste aufstocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (19. Juli 2019)

Das ist so einfach:
Luft raus, Kammer auf ...
Oder
Fox id Code 4 stellig, der sagt alles über dem Dämpfer


----------



## BigPine (19. Juli 2019)

Es ist nur einer verbaut.


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Juli 2019)

weis jmd ob 2020 bei den Rahmen neue farben geplant sind?


----------



## LukE85 (19. Juli 2019)

War auch einfach hier zu fragen  Danke !


----------



## Affekopp (24. Juli 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Richtig aber die Reifenfreiheit bei mir am Ripmo im Vergleich zum Yeti sind Welten.




Wie breit baut der 2.5er Reifen in mm? Welche Maulweite fährst du?

Der 2.5er WR scheint schon das absolute Maximum zu sein.


----------



## Affekopp (24. Juli 2019)

Zyklop schrieb:


> Nabend,
> habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Chainguide 1x
> Ist wohl sehr problematisch mit dem DW-Link, vom Platz her.



Passt der OneUp nicht? Der baut doch sehr schlank.


----------



## Zyklop (24. Juli 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Passt der OneUp nicht? Der baut doch sehr schlank.



Genau das weiß ich nicht. 
Scheinbar fahren hier alle auch ohne. Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme mit der Kette. Mache mir nur gedanken, weil der Carbon Rahmen an der stelle nicht sonderlich gut geschützt ist.


----------



## Brookes (24. Juli 2019)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> weis jmd ob 2020 bei den Rahmen neue farben geplant sind?


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Die Farben sind das einzige, dass mich momentan noch so ein bisschen vom Kauf abhält. In den internationalen Foren findet sich aber auch nirgends eine Info diesbezüglich. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## xforce1 (24. Juli 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Wie breit bau der 2.5er Reifen in mm? Welche Maulweite fährst du?
> 
> Der 2.5er WR scheint schon das absolute Maximum zu sein.



Aggressor 2.5" WT auf Ibis 938 Breite total mit Stollen: 63mm
Minion 2.5" WT auf Ibis 938 Breite total mit Stollen: 64mm
Minion 2.5" WT auf DT Swiss 30mm Felge Breite total mit Stollen: 63mm

Beim Aggressor WT ist die Außenbreite der Stollen fast identisch mit der Karkassenbreite. Beim Minion WT stehen die Stollen minimal breiter als die Karkasse.


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (9. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,
ich baue mir derzeit ein Rad bestehend aus einem Ripmo X2 Rahmenkit auf.
Am Cockpit benötige ich mal eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte gerne eine Magura MT7 Pro verbauen.
Welche Adapter brauche ich für den Wolf Tooth ReMote und den neuen 1x12 Schalthebel von Shimano XT?

Anbei meine Partlist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2019)

SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich baue mir derzeit ein Rad bestehend aus einem Ripmo X2 Rahmenkit auf.
> Am Cockpit benötige ich mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Bei Wolftooth kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen. Allerdings passt mit dem Magura Shiftmix I-Spec I/II der 12-fach XTR Schalthebel direkt an die Bremse. Sollte auch mit XT-Schalthebel klappen.


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (9. August 2019)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.



lvhdds schrieb:


> Bei Wolftooth kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen. Allerdings passt mit dem Magura Shiftmix I-Spec I/II der 12-fach XTR Schalthebel direkt an die Bremse. Sollte auch mit XT-Schalthebel klappen.


== Ich habe folgenden Adapter gefunden. Du meinst diesen sicher auch?








						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Schaltung - Kleinteile im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Von Wolf Tooth gibt es wohl auch was passendes für Magura:








						Wolf Tooth Components ReMote Light Action Remotehebel
					

ReMote Light Action Remotehebel von Wolf Tooth Components – lang und leichtgängig Der Wolf Tooth Components ReMote Light Action Remotehebel verfügt gegenüber dem Standardmodell über eine größere Hebellänge, die optimal geeignet ist für Stützen mit sc




					www.bike-components.de
				




Hatte ich bis heute früh noch nicht entdeckt.
Damit sollte das Cockpit aufgeräumt sein.

Danke


----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2019)

SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung.
> 
> 
> == Ich habe folgenden Adapter gefunden. Du meinst diesen sicher auch?
> ...



Nein. Dein verlinkter Shiftmix Adapter ist für Sram. Ich meine diesen hier:








						Kleinteile für Bremsen online kaufen | bike-components
					

Kleinteile für Bremsen von Shimano, SRAM und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Dorsdn (13. August 2019)

Hat jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz probiert? 
Ev. -1 Grad kombiniert mit einer 170er Gabel.
Erfahrungen?
Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verwendet?

Wäre ev ein interessantes Update für 2020!


----------



## onkel_c (14. August 2019)

ja, von superstar comp., allerdings mit 160iger gabel.
ich mag es eher flacher ... lw ist so bei 64. ich find es gut!


----------



## negue13 (14. August 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz probiert?
> Ev. -1 Grad kombiniert mit einer 170er Gabel.
> Erfahrungen?
> Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verwendet?
> ...


 
Ich habe den Winkelsteuersatz von Cane Creek drin, dieser baut 14mm von unten her auf. Dann hast da schon 0,4 ° flacher bei 0 ° Hülse und der Vorteil ist dass dein Tretlager hoch kommt ...ich habe es mit -0.5 ° probiert und es war mir definitiv zu flach für dieses Bike. Bin dann wieder zurück auf die 0 ° . So fand ich es super. somit müsste es 65,5 ° gewesen sein (Laut Linkage Design Programm Anlalyse). Jetzt hatte im Bikepark Lac Blanc nach der La Route das Problem dass der Steuersatzt stark geknarzt hat. War dann mit dem Lieferanten am verhandeln wie man diesen richtig einbaut... Das mit diesem Gimpel Dinger ist ja mega schwierig und empfindlich. Nach vielen Versuchen mit Kupferpaste und anderem Zeugs habe ich wieder meinen Hope Steuersatz eingebaut. 

Fazit: dieses Bike braucht keinen flacheren LW nach meiner Meinung. Also sicher nicht unter 65°.
Ich fand es unhandlich bei 65° .
Ich wo immer mindestens 65 oder flacher am Nomad gefahren bin. Ich würde lieber von Reset diesen Konan Steuersatz einbauen , dieser baut 17mm unten auf, dann kommt das Tretlager hoch und der LW sollte bei 65,4 ° liegen. Sieht halt nicht so dolle aus , aber da haste 2 Fliegen mit 1 Klappe
 ein Gruß vom Spitzkehren lastigen Donautal...


----------



## Dorsdn (15. August 2019)

@onkel_c vielen Dank für die Info, keine Probleme mit noch tieferem Tretlager oder und noch steileren Sitzwinkel? Darum hab ich die 170er Gabel ins Spiel gebracht.
Bei Dir macht der Steuersatz keine Geräusche?
Wie lang schon in Betrieb?
Besondere Einbau oder Pflegetipps?

@negue13 - auch an dich vielen Dank.
Ich muss gestehen, bisher hab ich, 185 gross und auf XL unterwegs, auch noch keinen flacheren LW vermisst, aber all die neuen bikes sind halt vorne flacher, da will man dann ev auch probieren!  
Das Thema mit dem Knarzen hab ich schon von dem Händer gehört bei dem ich den Rahmen gekauft habe, schein wohl immer wieder zu passieren. Darum hab ich mal nach dem Steuersatz gefragt.
Die 17mm durch den Konan-Steuersatz, hmm dann ev. nur eine 170er Gabel!?
Woher kommt 17mm => 0,4° flacher? Dachte immer so an 10mm höher =>LW -0,5°. Weiss aber nicht mehr wo ich das her hab.
Hast das von dem Linkage Design? Muss ich mir mal anschauen wenn ich die Zeit finde.

Wie auch immer - ich mag das Ripmo!!  

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## negue13 (15. August 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @onkel_c vielen Dank für die Info, keine Probleme mit noch tieferem Tretlager oder und noch steileren Sitzwinkel? Darum hab ich die 170er Gabel ins Spiel gebracht.
> Bei Dir macht der Steuersatz keine Geräusche?
> Wie lang schon in Betrieb?
> Besondere Einbau oder Pflegetipps?
> ...



Hi Dorsdn,
ja diesen Wert habe ich mit dem Linkage Programm ermittelt, da gibt es so einen Offsetfaktor an der Gabel wo man eingeben kann, dann kam bei mir so um die -0,6° bis -0,7° als Änderung/Ergebnis heraus.
Und ja, ich denke wenn du die 170er Gabel drin hast, dann hast ja schon höher vorne (halt 10 mm) wo bei vielleicht nicht ganz, weil 30% Sag bei 160 weniger ist als 30% bei einer 170er Gabel, somit haste theoretisch nur 7 mm mehr...oder hab i da ein Denkfehler...?

Übrigens hat Reset den Konan EC56 von 17mm Höhe auf 13mm Höhe geändert, was mich persönlich freut da ich die 17mm zu hoch fand.
13mm dafür perfekt um den LW etwas flacher zu bekommen ohne das Tretlager zu vertiefen 

Gruß
Jutschien


----------



## onkel_c (19. August 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Bei Dir macht der Steuersatz keine Geräusche?
> Wie lang schon in Betrieb?
> Besondere Einbau oder Pflegetipps?



alles tip top - seit oktober letzten jahres - null probleme! ich setze meine steuersätze mit schafswollfett ein. das ist wasser resistent. daher bis dato auch null pflege, keine geräusche - alles jut!

ich werde keine diskussion über steuerwinkel führen. ich habe das extra so verbaut und das bleibt auch so. tretlager ist nicht zu tief. für meinen fahrstil geht sich das aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmellsLikeMe (11. September 2019)

Ich möchte kurz mein Rad vorstellen.
Ibis Ripmo, Größe L, komplett mit Easy-Frame Folie abgeklebt.
Mein erster Aufbau überhaupt, komme von einem Canyon Spectral 2015.

Kampfgewicht, wie auf den Bilder zu sehen, 14,2kg fahrfertig!











Meine Erfahrungen bisher:
Fährt, im Vergleich zum Spectral, schwerer uphill und deutlich besser downhill.​Ich finds geil!​Am Wochenende geht es zum ersten Mal in den Bikepark.​
Zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten am Rahmen fehlen mir.
Zughalter im Bereich der Kettenstreben (Züge scheuern)​Geschlossene Zug- und Leitungsein- und auslässe. Dreck sammelt sich im Rahmen.​Der originale Kettenstrebenschutz ist ne echte Lachpille. Habe ihn mit Karosseriekleber angeklebt.​Maxxis 2,5 WT am HR, mehr geht nicht.​
Zwei Fragen an Euch:
Was wiegt euer Rad?​Welches Gabel- Dämpfer Setup fahrt ihr bei welchen Körpergewicht?​


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (11. September 2019)

SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen an Euch:
> Was wiegt euer Rad?​Welches Gabel- Dämpfer Setup fahrt ihr bei welchen Körpergewicht?​



Hi, 

mein Ripmo (Gr. M) wiegt fahrbereit 13,6Kg und ich liebe es!  

Mit Fahrradklamotten bringe ich ca. 75Kg auf die Waage und ich fahre mit folgenden Einstellungen:

Gabel - Fox 36 Grip2: 60PSI/ca. 20% SAG, LSC 4, HSC 10, LSR 5, HSR 5

Dämpfer - Fox X2: 200psi/ca. 25%SAG, LSC16, HSC 16, LSR 17, HSR 14 - mein Dämpfer ist immer offen!

Keine vom Auslieferzustand abweichenden Volumenspacer in Gabel oder Dämpfer!

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Setup egal ob Traileinsatz, Marathon oder Bikepark.

Vielleicht noch die Reifen... 

VR: Magic Mary EVO TLE 2,35'' mit 1,4 bis 1,6 bar tubeless

HR: Nobby NIC EVO TLE 2,3'' mit 1,7 bis 1,9 bar tubeless


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (12. September 2019)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Ripmo (Gr. M) wiegt fahrbereit 13,6Kg und ich liebe es!


== Ich bin nach den ersten Runden auch total happy. Macht bereits jetzt schon Spaß!
Hast du eine Spec-List, die man sich mal ansehen könnte?



Hypermotard schrieb:


> Mit Fahrradklamotten bringe ich ca. 75Kg auf die Waage und ich fahre mit folgenden Einstellungen:
> Gabel - Fox 36 Grip2: 60PSI/ca. 20% SAG, LSC 4, HSC 10, LSR 5, HSR 5
> Dämpfer - Fox X2: 200psi/ca. 25%SAG, LSC16, HSC 16, LSR 17, HSR 14 - mein Dämpfer ist immer offen!
> Keine vom Auslieferzustand abweichenden Volumenspacer in Gabel oder Dämpfer!
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Setup egal ob Traileinsatz, Marathon oder Bikepark.


== Ich bin fast 20kg schwerer 
Aktuell habe ich in der Gabel zwei Token und 80PSI, im Dämpfer 4 Spacer (Maximum) und 210 PSI
Bis man ein gutes Setup gefunden hat, dauert es sicher.
Ich hoffe das hier nochmal der ein oder andere etwas schwerer ist und mir seine Einstellungen verrrät.



Hypermotard schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch die Reifen...
> VR: Magic Mary EVO TLE 2,35'' mit 1,4 bis 1,6 bar tubeless
> HR: Nobby NIC EVO TLE 2,3'' mit 1,7 bis 1,9 bar tubeless


== Ich glaube hier könnte ich das meiste Gewicht sparen.
Meine 2,5er Maxxis sind sehr schwer wenn ich mir die Herstellerangaben deiner Reifen ansehe.

Danke für deinen Post!


----------



## jopf85 (17. September 2019)

Hi,
würdet ihr eine Kettenführung (+/- Bashguard) am Ripmo AF empfehlen.
Antrieb ist Shimano XT 12-fach.
Einsatzgebiet: S0-S3, "Enduro"
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## coastalwolf (18. September 2019)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würdet ihr eine Kettenführung (+/- Bashguard) am Ripmo AF empfehlen.
> Antrieb ist Shimano XT 12-fach.
> Einsatzgebiet: S0-S3, "Enduro"
> Danke für eure Tipps.



12-fach XTR funktioniert wie SRAM Eagle ohne Kettenführung.


----------



## Mitchell_85 (29. September 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Vor allem hat der X2 mehr Endprogression. Die kann der Ripmo-Hinterbau gut gebrauchen. Schau mal auf mtbr.com. Da habe mehrere User mit dem 2018er X2 ebenfalls noch die Endprogression bemängelt. Mit dem aktuellen Jahrgang ist alles gut. Kann ich bestätigen.


Lässt sich der 2018er umrüsten und wenn ja, hat da wer schon Preise für eingeholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (4. Oktober 2019)

Reifen für´n Winter (ja mir ist klar das es einen Enduro Reifen Thead gibt  - abhängig von der Resonaz hier frag ich da ev. auch noch)

Da der typische Ripmo-Fahrer ja eher breitere Reifen hat und viele davon sind halt aktuell Maxxis, frag ich hier mal.
Die Maxxis haben ja leider den Ruf (wohl nicht die DUAL-Mischung) im Winter zu verhärten und daher nicht erste Wahl im Winter zu sein.

Ich hab aufgeschnappt, man könne wohl sagen,
um so weicher im Sommer um so härter im Winter. Das Problem fängt wohl bei unter 6°C an, wie das alles wirklich ist weiss ich leider nicht, daher frag ich hier mal.

So nun such ich für meine Felgen mit 30er IW eine Winterkombi fürs Ripmo.
Das "andere" Trailbike wird wohl Magic Mary und Hans Dampf in 29x2,35 bekommen.

So nun was soll das Ripmo bekommen?
Vorne: Schwalbe Magic Mary Evo Addix 29x2,60" SS Apex TLE Soft (Herstellerangabe: 1065g)
Hinten: Minion DHR II Hinten 29x2,60" WT TR EXO Dual 60 Faltreifen
oder doch einen Baron in 2,4"?

Der 2,6er Hillbilly ist ev. auch eine Idee. Scheint nun auch schon zu - "BREIT" zu gehören - Karkasse auf 30er, 63,4mm.
Gummimischung GRIPTON ? - Oder was nimmt man da?
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Specialized-HillBilly-29x2.60.html


Optisch würde es mich stören wenn der VR schmäler als der HR wäre.
Naja Gewicht pro Reifen, da ist bei 1100g schon die Schmerzgrenze.

Ev. habt ihr ja eine Idee oder Kommentare für mich - Danke schon mal.


----------



## Affekopp (4. Oktober 2019)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> (...)Da der typische Ripmo-Fahrer ja eher breitere Reifen hat und viele davon sind halt aktuell Maxxis, frag ich hier mal.
> Die Maxxis haben ja leider den Ruf (wohl nicht die DUAL-Mischung) im Winter zu verhärten und daher nicht erste Wahl im Winter zu sein.



Bzgl. der DUAL Mischung wird oft was missverstanden. Im vgl. zu den ...Terra Mischungen verhärten sie nicht wenn es <5 Grad ist. DUAL ist aber per se nicht sonderlich weich/griffig. Die Mischung wird nur nicht wesentlich "schlechter" wenn es kalt wird. Heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass Sie bei Nässe/Kälte richtig gut performt. 

Für den Winter gibt es leider deutlich bessere Reifen am Markt. So gern ich auch selbst Maxxis fahre. 

Baron Project vorne / hinten oder in Kombi mit Trailking Apex hinten ist vom Gummi her besser. 

Zu anderen Reifen in diesem Sektor habe ich persönlich aktuell keinen Vergleich.


----------



## Affekopp (6. Oktober 2019)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Aggressor 2.5" WT auf Ibis 938 Breite total mit Stollen: 63mm
> Minion 2.5" WT auf Ibis 938 Breite total mit Stollen: 64mm
> Minion 2.5" WT auf DT Swiss 30mm Felge Breite total mit Stollen: 63mm
> 
> Beim Aggressor WT ist die Außenbreite der Stollen fast identisch mit der Karkassenbreite. Beim Minion WT stehen die Stollen minimal breiter als die Karkasse.



Kannst du (oder jemand anderes ) mal ein Photo - Detail Kettenstrebe - eines HR Reifen in eingebauten Zustand einstellen. Bitte mit Angabe der realen Reifenbreite. 

Habe gerade einen Reifen mit real 65mm in Planung und mich würde interessieren ob das noch akzeptabel durch den Ripmo Hinterbau passt.


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Oktober 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Kannst du (oder jemand anderes ) mal ein Photo - Detail Kettenstrebe - eines HR Reifen in eingebauten Zustand einstellen. Bitte mit Angabe der realen Reifenbreite.
> 
> Habe gerade einen Reifen mit real 65mm in Planung und mich würde interessieren ob das noch akzeptabel durch den Ripmo Hinterbau passt.



Der Abstand im eingebauten Zustand ist die eine Sache. Beim Fahren sieht es aber schnell anders aus. Fakt ist, dass ein Aggressor 2,5" auf einer 30er Felge trotz ordentlich Freigang beim Fahren schleift.


----------



## xforce1 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja, was in der Praxis tauglich ist, hängt von Faktoren ab, die man schwer bestimmen kann. Nämlich der Flex des Hinterbaus und der Felge, was wiederum abhängig vom Fahrergewicht, Felgensteifigkeit, Speichenspannung und nicht zulestzt der Fahrweise ist.
Am Ende des Tages kann 1mm mehr oder weniger über schleifen oder nicht schleifen entscheiden. Ich fahre meist auf trockenen Böden und habe mit den 2.5WT bis dato keine Probleme.


----------



## Affekopp (8. Oktober 2019)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Der Abstand im eingebauten Zustand ist die eine Sache. Beim Fahren sieht es aber schnell anders aus. Fakt ist, dass ein Aggressor 2,5" auf einer 30er Felge trotz ordentlich Freigang beim Fahren schleift.



Hast du eine Alu Felge verbaut?


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Oktober 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hast du eine Alu Felge verbaut?



Ja. 30er Newmen. Die Felge flext lateral sicher etwas mehr. Vor allem ist sie radial weicher als z.B. eine LB Carbon Felge. Auch bei meinem HD3 hatte ich mit der Ibis 741 Felge trotz ausreichend Abstand im Stand beim Fahren Kontakt zwischen Reifen und Rahmen.


----------



## Affekopp (8. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir wird eine Syntace c33i Carbon Einzug halten. Bin jetzt kein Mops aber auch kein Leichtgewicht.

Würde ja sehr gerne ein 65mm Reifen verbauen aber auf Schleifen habe ich wenig Lust.


----------



## F1o (9. Oktober 2019)

2.5er Minion DHF auf Ibis 938 Felge schleift nicht.


----------



## bh46 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Ripmo Freunde,

nachdem ich viele Räder getestet habe, bin ich beim Ripmo hängen 
geblieben. Das soll es nun auch werden.
In einigen Beiträgen hier habe ich gesehen, dass einige Rahmenbereiche
doch sehr empfänglich für Steinschlag sind. Mir ist klar, dass gewisse 
Gebrauchtspuren - insbesondere bei einem Mountainbike - nicht ausbleiben.

Hat der ein oder andere bereits ein paar Erfahrungen und kann Tipps geben,
wie man den Rahmen am besten schützen kann. Auf jeden Fall werde ich eine 
Schutzfolie aufbringen. Bin für eure Tipps dankbar.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los-Dellos (28. Oktober 2019)

bh46 schrieb:


> Hallo Ripmo Freunde,
> 
> nachdem ich viele Räder getestet habe, bin ich beim Ripmo hängen
> geblieben. Das soll es nun auch werden.
> ...



Ich kann dir Invisiframe empfehlen, habe ich selbst schon an 3 Bikes verklebt und ist mit ein wenig Geschick und Ruhe von jedem zu meistern.









						RIPMO 2018
					

At invisiFRAME we have developed a custom cut, size and finish specific protection kit for your frame. The kit has been designed to maximise coverage but to also be user friendly. The kit is cut from 3M or XPEL automotive grade non yellowing film that is used in NASCAR and off road motor sports...




					www.invisiframe.co.uk


----------



## bh46 (28. Oktober 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Invisiframe empfehlen, habe ich selbst schon an 3 Bikes verklebt und ist mit ein wenig Geschick und Ruhe von jedem zu meistern.


Klasse Tip ! Die kannte ich noch nicht ! Macht es Sinn, die gefährdeten Bereiche mit einer zusätzlichen Folie zu bekleben? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## salzwasser (29. Oktober 2019)

Ja hinten bei den Umlenkungen. Dort habe ich zusätzlich noch so eine dünne Gummi Folie hingeklebt. Die hat sich bis jetzt bewährt.


----------



## coastalwolf (1. November 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Invisiframe empfehlen, habe ich selbst schon an 3 Bikes verklebt und ist mit ein wenig Geschick und Ruhe von jedem zu meistern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bh46 schrieb:


> Klasse Tip ! Die kannte ich noch nicht ! Macht es Sinn, die gefährdeten Bereiche mit einer zusätzlichen Folie zu bekleben? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?





salzwasser schrieb:


> Ja hinten bei den Umlenkungen. Dort habe ich zusätzlich noch so eine dünne Gummi Folie hingeklebt. Die hat sich bis jetzt bewährt.



Ich gebe ganz offen zu, dass ich noch nie verstanden habe was man mit den Folierungen erreichen will.

1) Es sieht seltsam aus. Spätestens bei Sonnenlicht sieht man jede Lichtkante.

2) Wenn man den Rahmen tatsächlich später verkaufen will, muss man konsequenter Weise die Folie abziehen. Dann habe ich möglicherweise weniger verblichene Farben im folierten Bereich und außerdem hat der ganze Rest einen "Kratzerschleier". Sieht also ebenfalls seltsam aus.

3) Top Argument gegen Folierungen. Wenn ich mir meine Räder anschaue, dann sind immer an Stellen Einschläge an denen man sowieso nicht foliert hätte. Z.B. an der Ripmo Kettenstrebe:





...und by the way. Es ist ein Mountain Bike  Gebrauchsspuren dürfen da gerne dran kommen.


----------



## Mezzo333 (1. November 2019)

Gibts hier schon jemanden der ein Ripmo AF sein eigenen nennen darf ?

Bilder wären Top ?

Sven


----------



## salzwasser (3. November 2019)

Für mich ging es nicht um die Optik sondern um bleibende Schäden am Carbon. Das Bike ist so gut ich möchte es möglichst lange behalten. 
Aber wie du gesagt hast: es ist ein Mountainbike und darf auch entsprechend aussehen.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. November 2019)

...ob man das wirklich so hinnehmen muss! Nach mittleweile 1500km könnte ich noch keine wirklichen Beschädigungen an meinem Rahmen feststellen. Ich bei einem so übertrieben teuren Rahmen darf man ruhig für etwas verbesserten Schutz sorgen. Somahl der serienmäßige Kettenstrebenschutz echt unwürdig ist und die ungeschützte Konstruktion des Sitzstrebenlagers ein echtes Armutszeugnis.   
Aber man kann natürlich keinen 100%igen Schutz erwarten, auch mit dem an meinem Bike verbauten Fender schaffen es immer noch ab und an kleine Steinchen zu dem oberen Link, welches 
in meinen Augen der größte Schwachpunkt ist aber zu Glück bislang ohne "Erfolg".


----------



## Bikezilla (5. November 2019)

Ich hab's auch mit abkleben an den kritischen Stellen versucht.
Die Folie hat sich wieder gelöst inkl. Farbe.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. November 2019)

Das ist echt krass, hast du einen Föhn benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (5. November 2019)

Danke für das Photo. Ich klebe definitiv nichts drauf


----------



## Bikezilla (5. November 2019)

Nein, kein Föhn. Die Folie hat sich inkl. Farbe nach intensivem Dreck- und Schlammbeschuss verabschiedet.
Hier im Bild habe ich eine neue Folie aufgeklebt, so dass sich die Farbe nicht noch mehr ablöst.
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass mir Ibis ohne gross murren einen neuen Hinterbau spendiert hat?

Ansonsten Hammer Bike!! Würde ich grad wieder kaufen.


----------



## willie (13. November 2019)

Guten Morgen!

Welche 1x12 XT Kurbel ist für das Ripmo die Richtige? 
Laut Ibis Homepage ist im Kit die 8100-1 angegeben. Für Boost wäre es laut Shimano die 8120-1?!

Danke!


----------



## salzwasser (15. November 2019)

Anscheinend gibt es jetzt auch eine Art Fender von Ibis direkt. Ich habe ein Bild in der IBIS FB Gruppe gesehen. Auf der Homepage finde ich aber nix. 
Weiss jemand von euch Bescheid?


----------



## Brookes (15. November 2019)

Die Bilder vom Fender sind meines Wissens vom HD5. Geht aber nicht am Ripmo, weil wird angeschraubt. Könntest ja einen Link zur Gruppe posten, damit wir es alle sehen.


----------



## salzwasser (15. November 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1612060509086162?view=permalink&id=2252508408374699&anchor_composer=false
		


Der wird nicht geschraubt sondern geklebt. Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (15. November 2019)

Spannend! Link funktioniert aber leider nicht. ? 

Screenshot vielleicht? _bettel_


----------



## salzwasser (15. November 2019)




----------



## Brookes (15. November 2019)

Nice! Also Bastler sind sie ja schon bei Ibis! ?
Eventuell mal über Tricycles bei Ibis anfragen lassen. Ich warte aktuell noch auf mein AF und schau es mir erstmal live an. Aber Inspiration ist schon mal gut! Danke dir!


----------



## salzwasser (15. November 2019)

Anscheinend werden die neuen Ripmo schon so ausgeliefert. ev. hat dein AF das schon drauf.


----------



## Brookes (15. November 2019)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Anscheinend werden die neuen Ripmo schon so ausgeliefert. ev. hat dein AF das schon drauf.



Ich geb Laut. Container sollte nächste Woche ankommen. Dann stell ich auch gern nochmal Bilder ein.


----------



## Elhabash (18. November 2019)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 938549


Sieht aus wie meine Bastellösung mit Motorradschlauch. Hat sich bisher bewährt, und ist oben wie unten montiert. 

Oben seit einem halben Jahr provisorisch mit Tesa power strips, unten permanenter mit rechtem Klebband.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. November 2019)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es jetzt auch eine Art Fender von Ibis direkt. Ich habe ein Bild in der IBIS FB Gruppe gesehen. Auf der Homepage finde ich aber nix.
> Weiss jemand von euch Bescheid?


Ich habe Ibis geschrieben, sie schicken mir sowas für's Ripley zu.


----------



## Dorsdn (27. November 2019)

@FloImSchnee , darf ich fragen an wen genau Du geschrieben hast?
Z.B. Chuck oder tri-cycles? 
Email-Adresse?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. November 2019)

Chuck


----------



## Affekopp (8. Dezember 2019)

F1o schrieb:


> 2.5er Minion DHF auf Ibis 938 Felge schleift nicht.



Ich habe jetzt einen "echten 2.6" mit 66mm Stollenbreite montiert. Zwischen den Kettenstreben ist definitiv genügend Platz. Da Schleift nichts.

Etwas eng geht es nur zwischen Reifen und Steg zu, sprich die Höhe des Reifens ist relevant. Und ich glaube da hat ein 2.4er und ein 2.6er keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2020)

Hi und frohes Neues!
Ist zufällig jemand in oder um  München auf einem Ripmo in L unterwegs? Vielleicht dürfte ich es bei Gelegenheit mal probesitzen.


----------



## ar_jay (3. Januar 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hi und frohes Neues!
> Ist zufällig jemand in oder um  München auf einem Ripmo in L unterwegs? Vielleicht dürfte ich es bei Gelegenheit mal probesitzen.



schau mal bei Needful-Bikes in Schwangau, der hat ein Testbike in L das er auch 3 Tage verleiht. https://needful-bikes.com/ Er ist nur momentan im Urlaub und ich bring das Testbike am 11.01. wieder zurück


----------



## Affekopp (29. Januar 2020)

Hier mal ein Photo von der Seite betreffend 2.6er Reifen (echte 66mm breit) und der Reifenfreiheit. In der Breite zu den Streben ist noch genug Platz. Eng geht es nur “in der Höhe“ zwischen Hinterbau im Bereich Kettenblatt/Tretlager zu. Es sind an der engsten Stelle >1cm ca. 5mm


----------



## BigMounty (29. Januar 2020)

@Affekopp kannst Du evtl. auch ein Bild von unten und schräg-seitlich von oben machen. So dass man am Reifen vorbei durch das Yoke schauen kann. Wäre echt super, dann kann man sich die Reifenfreihei besser vorstellen.
Was für ein Reifen ist das auf dem Bild ( Schwalbe?) und wie breit sind Deine Felgen? 
Überlege auch gerade ob demnächst ein Ripmo kommt.
Danke


----------



## Affekopp (29. Januar 2020)

BigMounty schrieb:


> @Affekopp kannst Du evtl. auch ein Bild von unten und schräg-seitlich von oben machen. So dass man am Reifen vorbei durch das Yoke schauen kann. Wäre echt super, dann kann man sich die Reifenfreihei besser vorstellen.
> Was für ein Reifen ist das auf dem Bild ( Schwalbe?) und wie breit sind Deine Felgen?
> Überlege auch gerade ob demnächst ein Ripmo kommt.
> Danke



Ich muss mich hier auch korrigieren. Zwischen Yoke und Reifen ist im Bereich Tretlager nur ca.5mm. 

Verbaut ist ein Kenda Nevegal2 29x2,6. Felgenbreite 33mm. 

Zum Photo komme ich frühestens am WE...


----------



## BigMounty (29. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info.
Hab Deine  Bilderseite gefunden und hab auch den Kenda erkannt.
Bilder wären trotzdem toll.
Die 2,6er Reifen sehen schon echt fett aus -gefällt mir gut.
Hast Du Dein Ripmo mal gewogen?


----------



## Affekopp (29. Januar 2020)

Inkl. Pedale und 2x150ml Dichtmilch ca. 13,5Kg.


----------



## salzwasser (6. Februar 2020)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch Coil?


----------



## mani.r (6. Februar 2020)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch Coil?



Ja, ich fahre Coil. Geht aber nur mit einer Progressiven Feder. Die Normale wird nur am Durchschlagen sein.
Fahre die Cane Creek Valt Progressive. Mir passt die perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukE85 (6. Februar 2020)

Denke auch dass ein linearer Coil kaum geht bei dem Rad. Hab im X2 schon 3 von 4 Spacer drin bei zarten 75 kg Fahrergewicht sonst schlage ich durch beim Landen.


----------



## Dorsdn (6. Februar 2020)

LukE85 schrieb:


> Denke auch dass ein linearer Coil kaum geht bei dem Rad. Hab im X2 schon 3 von 4 Spacer drin bei zarten 75 kg Fahrergewicht sonst schlage ich durch beim Landen.


Das ist aber ein 2018er X2, oder?
Ich fahre den 2019er X2 mit einem Spacer bei etwas über 90kg.


----------



## LukE85 (6. Februar 2020)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein 2018er X2, oder?
> Ich fahre den 2019er X2 mit einem Spacer bei etwas über 90kg.


Nope, 2019

Auf den Hometrails passts auch mit einem knapp aber in Finale schlug es dann durch und ging erst mit 3 Spacern ordentlich.


----------



## Dorsdn (6. Februar 2020)

LukE85 schrieb:


> Nope, 2019
> 
> Auf den Hometrails passts auch mit einem knapp aber in Finale schlug es dann durch und ging erst mit 3 Spacern ordentlich.


Dann ist bei uns beiden entweder der Fahrstil oder die Einstellung vom Dämpfer gravierend anders  .


----------



## LukE85 (6. Februar 2020)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Dann ist bei uns beiden entweder der Fahrstil oder die Einstellung vom Dämpfer gravierend anders  .


Das scheint so. Ich habe in Finale nach jedem Tag optimiert bis ich das perfekte Setup hatte. Zurück im Pott werde ich wohl demnächst wieder ein anderes Setup einstellen. Hier ist es nicht so rupoig, zumindest nicht am Stück. 

Beim X2 ist auch tückisch, dass der Anschag schon gut 5mm vor Ende des Dämpfers ist. Sieht immer so aus als wäre da noch Luft.


----------



## salzwasser (7. Februar 2020)

Ich habe den DPX 2. Der schlägt auch oft durch. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich auf den X2 aufrüste oder gleich auf Coil gehe. 
Progressive Feder ist aber ein Muss beim Ripmo. Ich war unsicher ob die Progression der Feder reicht, da man von den Luftdämpfern oft hört das sie mit vielen Spacern gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukE85 (7. Februar 2020)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Ich habe den DPX 2. Der schlägt auch oft durch. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich auf den X2 aufrüste oder gleich auf Coil gehe.
> Progressive Feder ist aber ein Muss beim Ripmo. Ich war unsicher ob die Progression der Feder reicht, da man von den Luftdämpfern oft hört das sie mit vielen Spacern gefahren werden.


Der DPX2 ist aufgrund des geringeren Volumens ja ohnehin schon progressiver als der X2, den DPX kannst du ja auch mit spacern ausstatten. Es heißt ja dass dieser besser zum Ripmo passt als der X2. letzterer ist wohl für besonders schwere Fahrer von Vorteil. Nen Coil würde ich bei dem Bike tatsächlich nicht fahren. Allerdings gab es bis zuletzt den X2 nicht im aftermarket fürs Ripmo, Stichwort Einbaumaße.


----------



## fuel100 (7. Februar 2020)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Ich habe den DPX 2. Der schlägt auch oft durch. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich auf den X2 aufrüste oder gleich auf Coil gehe.
> Progressive Feder ist aber ein Muss beim Ripmo. Ich war unsicher ob die Progression der Feder reicht, da man von den Luftdämpfern oft hört das sie mit vielen Spacern gefahren werden.


Ich fahre einen EXT und passt. Abgestimmt auf mein Gewicht und aufs Ripmo  , war in den Alpen unterwegs mit Trails, Parks, etc. Top.
Ich hatte bis jetzt zweimal einen Durchschlag (das war aber OK) mit der weicheren Feder (es werden ja 2 mitgeliefert).


----------



## negue13 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich will ab März auch auf den EXT Storia V2 umrüsten, der soll ganz gut funktionieren. Das EWS Team hat den Dämpfer auch schon im Rimpo getestet. Die waren ganz zufrieden damit. Mit dieser Bottom Out Funktion sollte der Dämpfer eigentlich nicht durchschlagen...
Bin mal mega gespannt...


----------



## ma1208 (7. Februar 2020)

negue13 schrieb:


> Ich will ab März auch auf den EXT Storia V2 umrüsten, der soll ganz gut funktionieren. Das EWS Team hat den Dämpfer auch schon im Rimpo getestet. Die waren ganz zufrieden damit. Mit dieser Bottom Out Funktion sollte der Dämpfer eigentlich nicht durchschlagen...
> Bin mal mega gespannt...



Du meinst den V3, oder? Das Hydraulic Bottom Out hat der V2 meines Wissens noch nicht. Oder irre ich mich hier?


----------



## negue13 (7. Februar 2020)

oh ja, den Storia V3 natürlich!


----------



## salzwasser (7. Februar 2020)

LukE85 schrieb:


> Der DPX2 ist aufgrund des geringeren Volumens ja ohnehin schon progressiver als der X2, den DPX kannst du ja auch mit spacern ausstatten. Es heißt ja dass dieser besser zum Ripmo passt als der X2. letzterer ist wohl für besonders schwere Fahrer von Vorteil. Nen Coil würde ich bei dem Bike tatsächlich nicht fahren. Allerdings gab es bis zuletzt den X2 nicht im aftermarket fürs Ripmo, Stichwort Einbaumaße.



Mit dem X2 hatte ich gefühlt weniger Durchschläge (Testbike damals). Ich werde jetzt beim nächsten Service gleich noch einen Spacer in den DPX2 einbauen. Coil würde ich gerne testen. Ist aber ein teures Experiment. 
Habe im DPX2 ca. 180 PSI drin @ 75 kg meinerseits.


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2020)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Hab Deine  Bilderseite gefunden und hab auch den Kenda erkannt.
> Bilder wären trotzdem toll.
> Die 2,6er Reifen sehen schon echt fett aus -gefällt mir gut.
> Hast Du Dein Ripmo mal gewogen?



Besser spät als nie 

Auf dem Photo sieht mann - es geht wirklich eng in der Höhe zu. Es sind +/-5mm an der engsten Stelle.

Montiert ist ein Kende Nevegal II mit echten 2.6 Zoll. Grundsätzlich ein toller Reifen. Effektive Breite 66-67mm - Höhe 64-65mm

Nach der ersten Testfahrt (ca. 10km) sieht mann bereits, dass  einiges an Dreck durch die Engstelle gedrückt wir, ca. 5mm mehr, würden mich schon eher überzeugen.


----------



## röma (14. Februar 2020)

hi bin gerade dabei mir ein ripmo aufzubauen und wollte mich schon mal im club anmelden, lg, marc


----------



## Dorsdn (14. Februar 2020)

Servus @röma - willkommen!

Wie bist denn zufrieden mit dem Bike!?
Winkelsteuersatz, sehe ich da, hab gerade auch einen -1° Works Components geliefert bekommen. 

Was ist das für einer? 
Bist mit Deinem zufrieden? 
Gleich so aufgebaut oder auch schon "original" gefahren?

Danke schon mal für Deine Eindrücke.

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## röma (14. Februar 2020)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Servus @röma - willkommen!
> 
> Wie bist denn zufrieden mit dem Bike!?
> Winkelsteuersatz, sehe ich da, hab gerade auch einen -1° Works Components geliefert bekommen.
> ...


bin noch keinen meter gefahren, ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (16. Februar 2020)

Was für Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei 173cm Größe und eher langen Beinen? Mit Probefahrr schaut es leider schwierig aus.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (16. Februar 2020)

Da kannst Du schon zu L greifen. Mit kurzem Vorbau (40mm) sollte es für dich gut fahrbar sein. Wir haben einige Kunden die kaum größer sind und ein L genommen haben.
Welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Frankentourer (16. Februar 2020)

Glaube 86 kann grad nicht messen.


----------



## röma (19. Februar 2020)

ich werde in Zukunft auch mit 86SL ein L fahren, ist gerade fertig geworden. Das Rad ist teils aus Bestand teils aus gebraucht und Neuteilen aufgebaut. Der Works Components -1° war mir wichtig. Bis auf die Dämpfer Anlenkung ist das ja dann wie MK2


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (20. Februar 2020)

Das Thema mit den AngleSets ist beim Ripmo ja nicht neu.
Jetzt, spätestens seit dem V2, wieder in aller Munde.

Was vermisst ihr denn bei dem originalen Aufbau, sodass der Set um -1 verändert werden muss?
Wie fällt euer Fazit nun aus?
Mich interessiert das Thema auch, allein weil so viele umbauen.
Aber grundsätzlich wieso und weshalb wäre erstmal interessant.

Verändere ich den Lenkwinkel um ein Grad, verändert sich auch meine Tretlagerhöhe, der Sitzwinkel und eben der Reach.
Und eben genau das wurde beim Ripmo V2 berücksichtigt und minimal angepasst.
Oder ich erhöhe meine Front wieder mit bspw. 170mm Federweg.

Vergleicht mal die Werte von V1 zu V2.

Interessantes Thema, bin auf Eure Meinungen und Eindrücke gespannt.


----------



## negue13 (21. Februar 2020)

SmellsLikeMe schrieb:


> Das Thema mit den AngleSets ist beim Ripmo ja nicht neu.
> Jetzt, spätestens seit dem V2, wieder in aller Munde.
> 
> Was vermisst ihr denn bei dem originalen Aufbau, sodass der Set um -1 verändert werden muss?
> ...


 also ich hatte den Winkelsteuersatzt von Cane Creek drin, mit -1 ° zuerst, das war mir aber zu flach, irgendwie hat es einfach nicht gepasst in engen Kurven (Spitzkehren)...dann habe ich die -0,5 ° montiert. Das hat gut gepasst. Problem war dann nur dass dieser Winkelsteuersatz immer Geräusche gemacht hat. also so ein knacken. War nicht weg zu kriegen. Also dass Ding wieder raus.
Jetzt hab ich von Reset den Konan Steuersatz drin, dieser baut unten 12 oder 14mm auf, dann kommste mit dem Tretlager höher und ca. -0,5 ° flacher.  Ich finds jetzt echt top zu fahren....


----------



## marco2 (23. Februar 2020)

Servus Leute,
ist hier zufällig jemand aus München, mit einem Ripmo in M, auf das ich mich mal setzen könnte? Würde gerne mal ein Feeling fürs Rad bekommen und es gibt hier ja keinen Ibis Händler. 
Dank euch schon mal, Marco


----------



## Brookes (23. Februar 2020)

marco2 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ist hier zufällig jemand aus München, mit einem Ripmo in M, auf das ich mich mal setzen könnte? Würde gerne mal ein Feeling fürs Rad bekommen und es gibt hier ja keinen Ibis Händler.
> Dank euch schon mal, Marco


Litewheelz, Bernau am Chiemsee. Top Typ, geile Räder, faire Preise. Wenn es richtig taktest, kannst Samerberg gleich die Probefahrt machen.


----------



## röma (23. Februar 2020)

first ride, kann man sich dran gewöhnen. fand den x2 aber nach ibis empfehlung eingestellt viel zu schnell ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Freireiter_ (26. Februar 2020)

Ich bin drauf und dran ein neues Ibis Ripmo (V2) zu bestellen. Jetzt stellt sich die (oft diskutierte) Frage der Größe: Ich bin 178cm groß und fahre im Moment ein Specialized Stumpjumper (2019) in M (das hat einen Reach von 435mm und eine Oberrohrlänge von 595mm)... das ist mir eig. zu klein. 
Beim alten Ripmo hätte ich vermutlich zu L tendiert, aber jetzt ist der Reach nochmals angewachsen und ich bin unsicher ob das nicht zu unhandlich wird. Fahre gern wendige Bikes, viel in den Alpen, viele technische und verblockte Strecken. Die Größenempfehlung von Ibis kommt mir ziemlich extrem vor...

Wäre sehr dankbar um Meinungen


----------



## Mr.A (26. Februar 2020)

also ich hab seit kurzem das Ripmo AF , also gleiche Geometrie. Bin 1,72 und habe M. Das Rad ist mir nicht zu groß, wirkt eher kompakt.
Das sind meine ersten Eindrücke nach 3 Testfahrten, also noch etwas unter Vorbehalt.
Hatte vorher ein Transition patrol mit 432mm reach.
Ich denke bei dir könnte auch das L passen...


----------



## marco2 (26. Februar 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> also ich hab seit kurzem das Ripmo AF , also gleiche Geometrie. Bin 1,72 und habe M. Das Rad ist mir nicht zu groß, wirkt eher kompakt.
> Das sind meine ersten Eindrücke nach 3 Testfahrten, also noch etwas unter Vorbehalt.
> Hatte vorher ein Transition patrol mit 432mm reach.
> Ich denke bei dir könnte auch das L passen...


Bin auch 1,72 und am AF interessiert. Wie schaut es denn bei Dir mit der Überstandhöhe aus? Auf den Bildern scheint mir das Oberrohr recht hoch. Stimmt das? Ich fahre auch momentan Transition, somit hast du ja auch einen guten Vergleich.


----------



## Mr.A (26. Februar 2020)

das Oberrohr ist Richtung Sitzrohr doch extrem tief? Vergleich Mal die Sitzrohrlänge mit anderen Rahmen.


----------



## marco2 (26. Februar 2020)

Klar, da ist es tief. Nur wenn ich drüber stehe, dann ja nicht dort, sondern 40cm weiter vorn. Und da scheint mir das Oberrohr vom Ripmo ein gutes Stück höher zu sein. Du willst mir aber sicher sagen, dass es insgesamt tief ist, oder? Laut eden Geospecs auf der Ibis Seite ist die Überstandshöhe halt 750mm, und beim Smuggler 695. 55mm sind zumindest auf dem Papier ein großer Unterschied


----------



## Mr.A (26. Februar 2020)

mir ist die Überstandhöhe noch nicht negativ aufgefallen, kann aber schon sein das die Transition da noch niedriger sind. Ich habe ehrlicherweise nicht darauf geachtet. Frage ist halt auch, wo die Überstandshöhe überhaupt gemessen wird? Das gibt m.W. nach niemand an...und somit sind die Werte auch nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris5975 (27. Februar 2020)

_Freireiter_ schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf und dran ein neues Ibis Ripmo (V2) zu bestellen. Jetzt stellt sich die (oft diskutierte) Frage der Größe: Ich bin 178cm groß und fahre im Moment ein Specialized Stumpjumper (2019) in M (das hat einen Reach von 435mm und eine Oberrohrlänge von 595mm)... das ist mir eig. zu klein.
> Beim alten Ripmo hätte ich vermutlich zu L tendiert, aber jetzt ist der Reach nochmals angewachsen und ich bin unsicher ob das nicht zu unhandlich wird. Fahre gern wendige Bikes, viel in den Alpen, viele technische und verblockte Strecken. Die Größenempfehlung von Ibis kommt mir ziemlich extrem vor...
> 
> Wäre sehr dankbar um Meinungen


 Ich bin auch 178cm und habe das Ripmo AF in L - durch den steilen Sitzwinkel ist es auf keinen Fall zu groß, mir passts jedenfalls hervorragend.
Man sollte sich sich da nicht durch den langen Reach verunsichern lassen.
Vorher hatte ich ein Trek Fuel ex 18,5 mit 42,5 Reach auf dem ich vielleicht nur minimal kompakter gesessen bin.
Gruß Chris


----------



## _Freireiter_ (27. Februar 2020)

Chris5975 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 178cm und habe das Ripmo AF in L - durch den steilen Sitzwinkel ist es auf keinen Fall zu groß, mir passts jedenfalls hervorragend.
> Man sollte sich sich da nicht durch den langen Reach verunsichern lassen.
> Vorher hatte ich ein Trek Fuel ex 18,5 mit 42,5 Reach auf dem ich vielleicht nur minimal kompakter gesessen bin.
> Gruß Chris



Super, danke! ?

Dass es im sitzen passt habe ich schon vermutet... aber im stehen fühlt es sich auch nicht zu groß an? Vor allem bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten?


----------



## Chris5975 (27. Februar 2020)

_Freireiter_ schrieb:


> Super, danke! ?
> 
> Dass es im sitzen passt habe ich schon vermutet... aber im stehen fühlt es sich auch nicht zu groß an? Vor allem bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten?


ich finde es genau richtig(mit etwas mehr Raum natürlich),  das alte fühlt sich jetzt eher zu kurz an - hab mich halt die letzten 5 Jahre daran gewöhnt und kannte es nicht anders.
Das ist allerdings keine Langzeiterfahrung sondern bezieht sich nur auf kurze Proberunden. Ich habs nämlich erst seit letzter Woche.
Meines hat einen 50mm Vorbau ;  es ginge ja noch kürzer.....


----------



## _Freireiter_ (27. Februar 2020)

Chris5975 schrieb:


> ich finde es genau richtig(mit etwas mehr Raum natürlich),  das alte fühlt sich jetzt eher zu kurz an - hab mich halt die letzten 5 Jahre daran gewöhnt und kannte es nicht anders.
> Das ist allerdings keine Langzeiterfahrung sondern bezieht sich nur auf kurze Proberunden. Ich habs nämlich erst seit letzter Woche.
> Meines hat einen 50mm Vorbau ;  es ginge ja noch kürzer.....


Klingt sehr vielversprechend, danke!


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2020)

Brookes schrieb:


> Litewheelz, Bernau am Chiemsee. Top Typ, geile Räder, faire Preise. Wenn es richtig taktest, kannst Samerberg gleich die Probefahrt machen.


Kann ich bestätigen, Ivo ist super!


----------



## SalomonMTBN (12. März 2020)

negue13 schrieb:


> also ich hatte den Winkelsteuersatzt von Cane Creek drin, mit -1 ° zuerst, das war mir aber zu flach, irgendwie hat es einfach nicht gepasst in engen Kurven (Spitzkehren)...dann habe ich die -0,5 ° montiert. Das hat gut gepasst. Problem war dann nur dass dieser Winkelsteuersatz immer Geräusche gemacht hat. also so ein knacken. War nicht weg zu kriegen. Also dass Ding wieder raus.
> Jetzt hab ich von Reset den Konan Steuersatz drin, dieser baut unten 12 oder 14mm auf, dann kommste mit dem Tretlager höher und ca. -0,5 ° flacher.  Ich finds jetzt echt top zu fahren....


Servus @negue13, welches Einbaumaß hast du für den Konan im Ripmo verwendet? Ist das der EC56/40 bei der unteren Schale?


----------



## _Freireiter_ (12. März 2020)

Habe mich aufgrund eurer Tipps für ein Ripmo in L entschieden... ? leider dürfte die Lieferzeit sehr lang sein. ?
Weiß jemand, ob das Rahmenset einen Steuersatz dabei hat? Die Bilder schauen so aus, als wären Schalen eingepresst?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. März 2020)

Zumindest das Ripley kam ohne Steuersatz. 
Tipp: lass ihn dir gleich beim Händler einpressen. Spart Schwitzen zuhause, wenn man beim Einpressen in den ultrateuren Rahmen trotz an sich passendem Werkzeug immer wieder schief wird...


----------



## BigMounty (13. März 2020)

Der Ripmo-Rahmen hat im Auslieferzustand auch keinen Steuersatz, oder Lagerschalen dabei.


----------



## _Freireiter_ (13. März 2020)

Danke euch beiden! Ja, einpressen lasse ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (14. März 2020)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Zumindest das Ripley kam ohne Steuersatz.
> Tipp: lass ihn dir gleich beim Händler einpressen. Spart Schwitzen zuhause, wenn man beim Einpressen in den ultrateuren Rahmen trotz an sich passendem Werkzeug immer wieder schief wird...



Tipp: Immer erst mit dem Gummihammer die ersten Millimeter einschlagen und mit Messschieber umlaufend messen. Erst dann das Werkzeug ansetzen.


----------



## negue13 (18. März 2020)

SalomonMTBN schrieb:


> Servus @negue13, welches Einbaumaß hast du für den Konan im Ripmo verwendet? Ist das der EC56/40 bei der unteren Schale?


ja diese Untere Schale ist EC56/40


----------



## _Freireiter_ (5. April 2020)

So der Umbau ist geglückt und mein neues Ripmo ist fertig. 

Im Stand fühlt sich soweit alles gut an, aber der Hinterbau scheint extrem linear zu sein, da werden wohl noch 1-2 Spacer rein müssen... näheres zeigen dann die ersten Ausfahrten. 

Vorher:






Nachher:


----------



## Maxi19995 (18. April 2020)

Moin liebe Leute!
Corona-Zeit ist Tuning-Zeit 
Bei heftigem Geballer ist die Geräuschkulisse beim Ripmo leider etwas lauter als beispielsweise bei einem Santa Cruz Hightower. Hat schon jemand versucht einen anderen Kettenstrebenschutz (z.B. von Santa Cruz oder Speci.) zu verbauen?


----------



## Frog (19. April 2020)

Maxi19995 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute!
> Corona-Zeit ist Tuning-Zeit
> Bei heftigem Geballer ist die Geräuschkulisse beim Ripmo leider etwas lauter als beispielsweise bei einem Santa Cruz Hightower. Hat schon jemand versucht einen anderen Kettenstrebenschutz (z.B. von Santa Cruz oder Speci.) zu verbauen?



....irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass einer versucht hat den von Scott (2020) zu bestellen.


----------



## MaxBas (19. April 2020)

das ist echt ( der einzige) echte Ausrutscher bei dem Rahmen. Überlege auch , was ich machen könnte. Danke für den Tipp. 
Krass ist der Unterschied beim Sitzwinkel zwischen dem Stumpi und Ripmo


----------



## moerk (20. April 2020)

Glaubt ihr das die Preise für den AF Rahmen noch sinken werden im Verlauf der Saison? Da ich Ibis nie auf dem Schirm hatte, kenne ich auch nicht die Preispolitik...bei SC z.B. geht es ja recht schnell mit den ersten Angeboten und bei anderen wie Evil od. Yeti dauert es wesentlich länger bzw. die sind halt immer teuer...


----------



## MaxBas (20. April 2020)

Ibis Bikes sind eher preisstabil. Da gab es, meines Wissens auch bei älteren v1 im Herbst keine großen Rabatte. Santa hat eine andere Eigentümerstrukur, ganz ander Stückzahlen und auch einen andere Politik. Da geht tatsächlich mehr.
Denke auch, dass es sicher Produktions- und Lieferausfälle gab und weiter geben wird. Das wird eher nicht auf die Preise drücken. Die Händler haben etwas Spielraum. Wenn ich ein Af wollte, würde ich zuschlagen und die volle Saison mitnehmen. Das hat ja auch einen Wert.


----------



## Flo7 (20. April 2020)

Stimmt das wirklich, dass das Sitzrohr bei S und M gleich lang ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (21. April 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ibis Bikes sind eher preisstabil. Da gab es, meines Wissens auch bei älteren v1 im Herbst keine großen Rabatte. Santa hat eine andere Eigentümerstrukur, ganz ander Stückzahlen und auch einen andere Politik. Da geht tatsächlich mehr.
> Denke auch, dass es sicher Produktions- und Lieferausfälle gab und weiter geben wird. Das wird eher nicht auf die Preise drücken. Die Händler haben etwas Spielraum. Wenn ich ein Af wollte, würde ich zuschlagen und die volle Saison mitnehmen. Das hat ja auch einen Wert.



Das V1 gibts mit X2 um 2350€...


----------



## Dorsdn (21. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das V1 gibts mit X2 um 2350€...


Wo?
Bitte link teilen.


----------



## MaxBas (21. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das V1 gibts mit X2 um 2350€...


Ja jetzt, nachdem ein Nachfolger vorgestellt wurde. Aber sicher nicht im Oktober. Darum ging es mir. Es ist kein Nachfolger für das AF in Sicht.


----------



## Maxi19995 (30. April 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:
Der 2019er Scott Ransom Schutz passt ganz gut am Ripmo und ist deutlich besser gedämpft


----------



## Frog (30. April 2020)

..super..war der Hinweis doch richtig! TOP!


----------



## MaxBas (30. April 2020)

Danke. Bekommt man den Ibis Schutz gut ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (30. April 2020)

hier mal ein Bild vom Scott Gambler: sieht etwas breiter aus, dafür Richtung Tretlager etwas länger.


----------



## Frog (30. April 2020)

mit etwas Bearbeitung soll auch der Santa Cruz E-Heckler Schutz passen.





						Santa Cruz Heckler E 8.0 Kettenstrebenschutz Gummi | GO CYCLE
					

Santa Cruz Heckler E 8.0 Kettenstrebenschutz Gummi



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Maxi19995 (30. April 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Danke. Bekommt man den Ibis Schutz gut ab?



jap. Geht ganz gut runter. Ein paar Kleber-Rückstände waren noch vorhanden, die gingen aber auch easy weg.


----------



## pkuonen (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## Frog (2. Mai 2020)

....ist das eine Progressive Feder von CC?


----------



## pkuonen (2. Mai 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ....ist das eine Progressive Feder von CC?


Ja genau?


----------



## ottovalvole (19. Mai 2020)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die DPX2 Fahrer.

wie firm ist der wenn er ganz „zu“ ist.

Ich überlege für CC lastige Touren einen Dämpfer zu kaufen der sich mehr Sperren lässt als der verbaute X2.
Hab jetzt leihweise ne Weile n Mojo HD3 gefahren mit  dem DPS Factory und hatte den Eindruck das da auf Forstautobahnen noch was drin ist beim Ripmo wenn ich das so vergleiche.
Grüße Tom


----------



## Soundnew (21. Mai 2020)

Ist schon ziemlich zu. Lasse den aber meistens offen. Ich neige dazu zu vergessen den wieder auf zu machen und wundere mich dann warum der Trail ruppiger als sonst ist :-D


----------



## Affekopp (6. Juni 2020)

Maxi19995 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:
> Der 2019er Scott Ransom Schutz passt ganz gut am Ripmo und ist deutlich besser gedämpft Anhang anzeigen 1031542



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Wo hast du den Schutz bestellt? 

Und hat jemand noch einen *Tipp* für eine gute *HR-Achse mit Hebel* für das *Ripmo?* Was passt hier, ist leicht und einen Hebel (lässt sich ohne "Schlüssel" öffnen)?


----------



## RockyRacer (3. Oktober 2020)

negue13 schrieb:


> also ich hatte den Winkelsteuersatzt von Cane Creek drin, mit -1 ° zuerst, das war mir aber zu flach, irgendwie hat es einfach nicht gepasst in engen Kurven (Spitzkehren)...dann habe ich die -0,5 ° montiert. Das hat gut gepasst. Problem war dann nur dass dieser Winkelsteuersatz immer Geräusche gemacht hat. also so ein knacken. War nicht weg zu kriegen. Also dass Ding wieder raus.
> Jetzt hab ich von Reset den Konan Steuersatz drin, dieser baut unten 12 oder 14mm auf, dann kommste mit dem Tretlager höher und ca. -0,5 ° flacher.  Ich finds jetzt echt top zu fahren....



Hast Du mal ein Bild davon, das wäre toll! Diese Variante klingt unglaublich spannend, um aus dem Urripmo noch mehr rauszuholen.

Fährt jemand das Ripmo mit einem 30er ovalen Kettenblatt. Ich hatte mal kurzzeitig ein 30Z absolute Black drauf. Das gab aber leichte Spuren auf der Rahmenschutzfolie, das sah auch wirklich grenzwertig aus und ich bekam schiss, wechselte daraufhin wieder auf 28 Zähne. Falls das bedenkenlos klappen sollte, fände ich das großartig. Runde Blätter sollen ja bis 32Z freigegeben sein.

Das Bike ist wirklich eine Wucht und nicht nur eine Augenweide. 
Bikende Grüße aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe kein Oval, aber bei mir auf dem Ripmo v1 seit ein paar Ausfahrten vorne 34 drauf. Geht, aber es ist knapp.  Bis dato ist am Rahmen nichts zu sehen, ausser einer leichten abwaschbaren Schmierspur vom Schmutz am Kettenblatt. Ich kann aber nachvollziehen das es nur für 32 Zähne freigegeben ist.
Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich wieder auf 32 wechseln. Ich komme zwar überall hoch, aber die 2 Zähne mehr sind anstrengender als ursprünglich angenommen. Die gleichen Anstiege fahr ich auf meinem XC Rad mit 34er Blatt problemlos hoch, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Oval werde ich nicht probieren, da mir 30 Zähne generell eher zu kurz sind.


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Oktober 2020)

Das zweite Bild mit dem Filter sieht echt groovy aus!


----------



## Elhabash (24. Oktober 2020)

RockyRacer schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein Bild davon, das wäre toll! Diese Variante klingt unglaublich spannend, um aus dem Urripmo noch mehr rauszuholen.
> 
> Fährt jemand das Ripmo mit einem 30er ovalen Kettenblatt. Ich hatte mal kurzzeitig ein 30Z absolute Black drauf. Das gab aber leichte Spuren auf der Rahmenschutzfolie, das sah auch wirklich grenzwertig aus und ich bekam schiss, wechselte daraufhin wieder auf 28 Zähne. Falls das bedenkenlos klappen sollte, fände ich das großartig. Runde Blätter sollen ja bis 32Z freigegeben sein.
> 
> ...


30z Absolute Black ist kein Problem bei mir, weder mit Sram noch mit Shimano Kurbelsatz. Hat einige mm Luft. Grösser würde ich aber nicht unbedingt gehen.


----------



## RockyRacer (24. Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön!
Ih werde es nochmal probieren.


----------



## defsquad (9. November 2020)

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe mir gerade noch einen Ripmo V2 Rahmen in Zapper Blue in M mit dem DVO Topaz Air bei euch in DE bestellen können...War ein schwieriges Unterfangen, bei uns in der Schweiz ist alles weg und die nächste Charge kommt erst im Juli :-o Bin nun voller freudiger Erwartung und bestelle gerade fleissig die entsprechenden Komponenten welche ich verbauen möchte. 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage bezüglich der Gabel. Wie ich gesehen habe wird von Werk aus die Fox 36 oder die DVO Onyx verbaut. Davon kenne ich DVO gar nicht. Ich muss sagen, dass ich bis anhin immer Rockshox gefahren bin und damit immer glücklich war. Fox war mir bis anhin immer vom Eindruck her zu "straff" und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die "Racegene" von Fox sich gut bemerkbar machen. Nun bin ich mir mir aber nicht sicher ob es eine gute Idee ist eine Lyrik oder Pike zu verbauen, weil ich denke Ibis hat sich von der Suspension her wohl schon etwas überlegt, als sie die Fox oder DVO als Standart einplanten . Wie seht ihr das? Was würdet Ihr mir für allfällige Alternativen zur Fox vorschlagen? 
Danke euch  
Grüsse aus der Zürich!
Dominic


----------



## MaxBas (9. November 2020)

Ich würde die Gabel verbauen, die dir am besten gefällt. Die RS Gabeln bauen allerdings etwas höher, sodass die Winkel etwas flacher werden. Aber nicht viel. Ich fahre die 2021 36 von Fox und straff ist die nicht (wenn du es nicht willst). Da empfand ich die Lyrik RC2 als straffer


----------



## xforce1 (9. November 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht warum man im Ripmo keine Lyrik fahren sollte. Was Ibis da verbaut hängt auch mit Preisen und Verfügbarkeiten ab.
Mit deinem Argument hätte man bis vor ca. 1 Jahr auch kein DVO am Ripmo fahren können, da zu dem Zeitpunkt Ibis nur Fox angeboten hatte. Erst im September 2019 kam dann das Ripmo AF mit DVO raus.


----------



## defsquad (10. November 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich würde die Gabel verbauen, die dir am besten gefällt. Die RS Gabeln bauen allerdings etwas höher, sodass die Winkel etwas flacher werden. Aber nicht viel. Ich fahre die 2021 36 von Fox und straff ist die nicht (wenn du es nicht willst). Da empfand ich die Lyrik RC2 als straffer



Danke für eure Feedbacks! 
Tatsächlich, die Lyrik hat eine Einbauhöhe von 571mm und die Fox 569.6 mm und die DVO sogar 592mm bei jeweils 160 Federweg. Erstaunlich, bin immer davon ausgegangen dass alle Gabeln mit dem gleichen Federweg auch die gleiche Einbauhöhe haben.

Die Frage ist nun; Wie viel der Winkel wirklich flacher wird bei einem Unterschied von 1.4mm von der Fox zur Lyrik...? Und würde ich das überhaupt gross bemerken im Fahrverhalten, ich als normalsterblicher? Ich meine 1.4mm.... Die Fox ist halt auch nochmals teurer....


----------



## hülemüll (10. November 2020)

Mach dir über die Winkel keine Sorgen. Die Differenz liegt unter 0,5°. 572mm hat die 160er DVO... Und nur 577mm Einbauhöhe hat die "alte" 2019er 36er mit 170mm. Also nur 5mm mehr als in der Spec der DVO in 160mm. Fährt sich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defsquad (10. November 2020)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Mach dir über die Winkel keine Sorgen. Die Differenz liegt unter 0,5°. 572mm hat die 160er DVO... Und nur 577mm Einbauhöhe hat die "alte" 2019er 36er mit 170mm. Also nur 5mm mehr als in der Spec der DVO in 160mm. Fährt sich gut!



Hmm, bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher wie du das meinst. Auf der Website von DVO ist die Onyx SC D1 mit 592 mm angegeben bei 29er und 160mm Federweg. https://dvosuspension.com/product/onyx-sc-d1/ 
Das ist dann im Unterschied zur Fox schon eine Differenz von 22.4mm......Oder meinst du die alte Onyx 160er hatte 572mm?

Aber Item wenn ich eine andere Gabel verbaue dann wird es schon die Lyrik sein und eben bei einem Unterschied von 1.4mm zur Fox glaube ich auch nicht, dass es überhaupt bemerkbar sein wird....


----------



## hülemüll (10. November 2020)

defsquad schrieb:


> Hmm, bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher wie du das meinst. Auf der Website von DVO ist die Onyx SC D1 mit 592 mm angegeben bei 29er und 160mm Federweg. https://dvosuspension.com/product/onyx-sc-d1/
> Das ist dann im Unterschied zur Fox schon eine Differenz von 22.4mm......Oder meinst du die alte Onyx 160er hatte 572mm?


#
592mm nur bei 180mm!


----------



## defsquad (10. November 2020)

hülemüll schrieb:


> #
> 592mm nur bei 180mm!



Ach so, natürlich😬🤭 Danke 👍


----------



## xforce1 (10. November 2020)

defsquad schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun; Wie viel der Winkel wirklich flacher wird bei einem Unterschied von 1.4mm von der Fox zur Lyrik...? Und würde ich das überhaupt gross bemerken im Fahrverhalten, ich als normalsterblicher? Ich meine 1.4mm.... Die Fox ist halt auch nochmals teurer....


Der Unterschied ist im Bereich von 0,06 Grad. 1.4mm merkt kein Mensch. Du hast bei der Höhe der Reifen je nach Modell und Hersteller größere Unterschiede. Luftdruck und Profilabrieb kommt auch noch hinzu.


----------



## defsquad (10. November 2020)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist im Bereich von 0,06 Grad. 1.4mm merkt kein Mensch. Du hast bei der Höhe der Reifen je nach Modell und Hersteller größere Unterschiede. Luftdruck und Profilabrieb kommt auch noch hinzu.



Ja ich denke es mir   Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen, jetzt bin ich sicher dass ich mir der Lyrik happy werde🥰🙂👏🙌👍


----------



## Wandlerin (12. November 2020)

Hallo,

welche Rahmen-Größe fahrt ihr, bei welche Körpergröße?

Und wie sieht es mit Garantie/Rekla Bearbeitung aus?? Falls dann doch mal was den geist aufgegeben hat??

Vielen Dank

Biene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (12. November 2020)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Rahmen-Größe fahrt ihr, bei welche Körpergröße?
> 
> ...


ca 176 und M beim V2
passt für mich gut. L ginge vielleicht auch wäre mir aber zu sperrig.


----------



## RockyRacer (13. November 2020)

191cm und natürlich XL beim Urrpimo


----------



## keihin (13. November 2020)

188 cm, XL beim Ripmo AF, Lyrik, Shimano SLX-Bremsen, GX-Eagle....total happy!!


----------



## wiza (13. November 2020)

186, eher lange Beine (SL 88 oder 90, weiß nicht mehr genau)-> XL, passt für mich perfekt!


----------



## Rhast (13. November 2020)

187 und XL beim Ripmo V2 passt perfekt 😊


----------



## pkuonen (13. November 2020)

Bin von der Fox 36 Grip2 auf die Lyrik RC2 umgestiegen. Fazit: Hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen. Wurde mit der Fox einfach nicht warm....


----------



## Soundnew (13. November 2020)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Bin von der Fox 36 Grip2 auf die Lyrik RC2 umgestiegen. Fazit: Hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen. Wurde mit der Fox einfach nicht warm....



Was gefällt dir da besser?

Zur Größe: 176cm Rimpo1 Gr. L


----------



## MaxBas (13. November 2020)

l





pkuonen schrieb:


> Bin von der Fox 36 Grip2 auf die Lyrik RC2 umgestiegen. Fazit: Hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen. Wurde mit der Fox einfach nicht warm....
> Anhang anzeigen 1149885


bei mir genau andersherum. finde die 2021er sehr gut soweit. schickes Bike!


----------



## pkuonen (14. November 2020)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir da besser?
> 
> Zur Größe: 176cm Rimpo1 Gr. L


Finde die Lyrik konfortabler, schluckfreudiger im groben Gelände und einfacher von der Einstellbarkeit. Mit der Fox habe ich trotz Einstellorgien - inkl. dem Einatz von ShockWiz nie ein gutes Allroundsetup hingekriegt. Bei langen Enduroruns wurde ich dadurch schneller müde. Mit der Lyrik habe ich nach 30 min ein anständiges Setup hingekriegt bei welchem ich auch in derben Gelände entspannt längere Stages fahren kann.


----------



## pkuonen (14. November 2020)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Rahmen-Größe fahrt ihr, bei welche Körpergröße?
> 
> ...


Bin 182 und fahre L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elhabash (14. November 2020)

defsquad schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade noch einen Ripmo V2 Rahmen in Zapper Blue in M mit dem DVO Topaz Air bei euch in DE bestellen können...War ein schwieriges Unterfangen, bei uns in der Schweiz ist alles weg und die nächste Charge kommt erst im Juli :-o Bin nun voller freudiger Erwartung und bestelle gerade fleissig die entsprechenden Komponenten welche ich verbauen möchte.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ob Fox oder Rock Shox ist vor allem eine Frage mit wem der Hersteller den besseren Vertrag kriegt, speziell bei der Gabel.

Bin interessiert, wie sich der Topaz anfühlt, wenn du es dann mal hast und gefahren bist.


----------



## RockyRacer (14. November 2020)

Die Grip2 ist von der Einstellung wirklich komplex, der X2 aber auch.
Ich bin mit meiner 36 absolut zufrieden, trotzdem überlege ich die neue VCC Dämpfung nachzurüsten .


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. November 2020)

1,77m Ripmo V1 in “M“ mit 50mm Vorbau 👍


----------



## Frog (16. November 2020)

RockyRacer schrieb:


> Die Grip2 ist von der Einstellung wirklich komplex, der X2 aber auch.
> Ich bin mit meiner 36 absolut zufrieden, trotzdem überlege ich die neue VCC Dämpfung nachzurüsten .



....habe es gemacht....von RC2 auf VCC. Habe keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt. Man müßte jetzt wieder zurück bauen um den Unterschied zu spüren...aber wer macht das. Habe auch eine Lyrik Ultimate, finde diese in langsamen Streckenabschnitten angenehmer.


----------



## Frog (16. November 2020)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> 1,77m Ripmo V1 in “M“ mit 50mm Vorbau 👍


v1: 181cm in L mit 40er Vorbau (Syntace 31,8, Lenker 30mm Rise) .. kleiner darf der auf keinen Fall sein.
Zudem 1° Winkelsteuersatz (Works).


----------



## Benni1985 (22. November 2020)

Hi zusammen, weiß zufällig jemand ob es das Ripmo V1 noch zu guten Preisen gibt? Cheers!


----------



## rudi62 (24. November 2020)

Hallo Benni1985,
ich weiß ja nicht, ob auch gebraucht in Frage kommt oder auch nur der Rahmen, jedenfalls gibt´s Beides im Bikemarkt, allerdings beide in Größe L






						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1565 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1565 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				









						Enduro Rahmen: 393 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 393 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Glück bei der Suche 
Rudi


----------



## Wladio (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo bin glücklicher (noch nicht) Besitzer, da ich mich bis März/April gedulden muss. Wollte mal fragen hat schon jemand die bushings im Hinterbau gewechselt ?


----------



## Brookes (3. Februar 2021)

Wladio schrieb:


> Hallo bin glücklicher (noch nicht) Besitzer, da ich mich bis März/April gedulden muss. Wollte mal fragen hat schon jemand die bushings im Hinterbau gewechselt ?


Ja, geht recht einfach und schnell. Meine waren von der ersten Charge und leider nicht ganz passend. Ersatz war schnell von Tricycles versendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (3. Februar 2021)

Brookes

Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit der Lagerqualität beim Ibis Ripmo aus?
Schmiert jemand die Igus Lager?
Danke


----------



## Brookes (3. Februar 2021)

Seit dem Tausch ist Ruhe. Meines Wissens schmiert man keine Igusgleitlager bzw ist das sogar kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Wladio (3. Februar 2021)

Mit welchem Werkzeug hast du das wechseln können? Das Original Ibis Clemens Tool ist nirgends zu kaufen


----------



## Brookes (3. Februar 2021)

Gewindestange aus dem Baumarkt und passende Beilagscheiben oder Nuss gehen genauso. Muss nicht das original Tool sein.


----------



## salzwasser (4. Februar 2021)

Hatte meins nach 2 Jahren intensivem Gebrauch im Service. Lager und Bushings waren ok. 
Hautproblem bei mir war der Cane Creek Steuersatz. Der wird nächstes Jahr gewechselt.


----------



## Wladio (4. Februar 2021)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Hatte meins nach 2 Jahren intensivem Gebrauch im Service. Lager und Bushings waren ok.
> Hautproblem bei mir war der Cane Creek Steuersatz. Der wird nächstes Jahr gewechselt.


Ich werde lieber gleich von Chris King den Inset2 montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (4. Februar 2021)

salzwasser schrieb:


> Hatte meins nach 2 Jahren intensivem Gebrauch im Service. Lager und Bushings waren ok.
> Hautproblem bei mir war der Cane Creek Steuersatz. Der wird nächstes Jahr gewechselt.


..habe im V1 eine Works 1° eingebaut..ein TOP Steuersatz. Jetzt im OKt/Nov. und etwas im Dez mit viel Matsch und viel abwaschen! Sieht aus wie neu!


----------



## salzwasser (4. Februar 2021)

Ja das werde ich wohl auch machen. oder chris king. 
Winkel will ich eigentlich nicht ändern.


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Februar 2021)

Servus zusammen,
ich suche aktuell zwei Zugführungen für meine Rahmen. Hat jemand noch zwei über die er nicht benötigt? Hätte zwei Blindkappen übrig, falls Interesse an einem Tausch besteht.


----------



## RockyRacer (5. Februar 2021)

Ein King wäre natürlich direkt standesgemäß gewesen, aber auch ich habe am Anfang den Cane Creek verbaut. Nach recht kurzer Einsatzzeit und leichten knarz Geräuschen habe ich das untere Lager gegen eines von Enduro Bearings getauscht. Seitdem ist Ruhe im Ripmo.
Falls ich den Steuersatz eines Tages doch tauschen sollte, kommt vielleicht auch ein Reset rein. Deren Qualität ist auch absolute Spitzenklasse!


----------



## RockyRacer (5. Februar 2021)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich suche aktuell zwei Zugführungen für meine Rahmen. Hat jemand noch zwei über die er nicht benötigt? Hätte zwei Blindkappen übrig, falls Interesse an einem Tausch besteht.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wofür du bei dem Rahmen eine Zugführung brauchst ?

Ist doch alles genial vorgegeben!


----------



## coastalwolf (12. Februar 2021)

RockyRacer schrieb:


> Ein King wäre natürlich direkt standesgemäß gewesen, aber auch ich habe am Anfang den Cane Creek verbaut. Nach recht kurzer Einsatzzeit und leichten knarz Geräuschen habe ich das untere Lager gegen eines von Enduro Bearings getauscht. Seitdem ist Ruhe im Ripmo.
> Falls ich den Steuersatz eines Tages doch tauschen sollte, kommt vielleicht auch ein Reset rein. Deren Qualität ist auch absolute Spitzenklasse!



Ich würde Reset immer wieder Chris King vorziehen. Nur bei diesen Steuersätzen sitzt eine anständige Dichtung vor dem eigentlichen gedichteten Lager.


----------



## Wladio (13. Februar 2021)

Wer hat wie und mit was sein Ripmo abgeklebt?


----------



## LukE85 (13. Februar 2021)

Wladio schrieb:


> Wer hat wie und mit was sein Ripmo abgeklebt?


Habe, weil mir die Fertigkits zu teuer waren und sind, mit selbst geschnitter Folie von SunTek foliert. Diese ist sehr dünn und Matt. Falls du nen glänzend lackierten Rahmen hast gibt es sehr viele Alternativen. Die 3M Folie ist extrem dick und selbst-reparierend aber auch schwer zu verarbeiten. Mit Fön, Spatel und Spüliwasser aus ner Pumpflasche dauert das gute 4 bis 6h.


----------



## Jahudi (13. Februar 2021)

Wladio schrieb:


> Wer hat wie und mit was sein Ripmo abgeklebt?


Ich habe die Folie von Invisiframe genommen und bin super happy damit. Perfekt zugeschnitten, gut zu verarbeiten, relativ dick und weich. Zeit braucht es trotzdem um sie vernünftig anzubringen (habe mit allem drum und dran inkl. Hinterbau zerlegen glaube ich ca. 3,5h gebraucht).


----------



## RockyRacer (3. März 2021)

Dann warst Du schon recht schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (4. März 2021)

Jedes mal schwöre ich mir: Das machst du NIE wieder. Jedesmal, wenn ein neuer Rahmen da ist: F**k it , dann mach ich es halt. Invisiframe war weniger ätzend als ride wrap.


----------



## bh46 (8. März 2021)

Hat von euch jemand schon die Lager in der oberen Wippe getauscht? Beim letzten Zerlegen habe ich leider vergessen, den Lagertyp zu notieren.  Weiß zufällig jemand, welcher Lagertyp hier verbaut ist ?


----------



## keihin (9. März 2021)

Lager 6800, 10x19x5 mm


----------



## bh46 (9. März 2021)

@keihin  Klasse ! Vielen Dank ! Happy Riding !


----------



## telemarkfriend (21. April 2021)

Ein neues Ibis Ripmo ist in der Stadt


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. April 2021)

Und gut sieht es aus!


----------



## telemarkfriend (22. April 2021)

Ja, es ist ein echt fettes Bike und die Farbe ist in natura auch genial. Jetzt fängt halt die Feinjustage wieder an. Vor allem das FOX factory Fahrwerk wird mich noch einige Zeit beschäftigen. 

Gibt's eigentlich für den Dämpfer besonderer Rahmenspezifische Tipps und Tricks?

Schöne Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## MaxBas (22. April 2021)

telemarkfriend schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein echt fettes Bike und die Farbe ist in natura auch genial. Jetzt fängt halt die Feinjustage wieder an. Vor allem das FOX factory Fahrwerk wird mich noch einige Zeit beschäftigen.
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich für den Dämpfer besonderer Rahmenspezifische Tipps und Tricks?
> 
> ...


Ibis hat einen wirklich guten Setupguide geschrieben. Damit
Bist du locker 80% am Ziel. Bedenke: Ibis unterscheidet zwischen Sag am Dämpfer
Und am Hinterrad


----------



## telemarkfriend (22. April 2021)

Merci,
hab gerade den Setupguide auf der Homepage entdeckt. Ich hatte gestern Dämpfer und Gabel mal nach der Standard FOX Vorgabe eingestellt. 
Jetzt erst mal den Hobel einfahren. Dann kann ich mich über den Guide machen. 
Seit wann hast Du dein Ripmo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (22. April 2021)

Ich hab meins im Oktober aufgebaut. Auch in grau und mit Fox Fahrwerk.


----------



## MaxBas (23. April 2021)

Grüße von den Hometrails.


----------



## Mr.A (24. April 2021)

sehr schick...wie ist der Agarro? Bin am überlegen ob ich den mal testen soll...


----------



## MaxBas (24. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr schick...wie ist der Agarro? Bin am überlegen ob ich den mal testen soll...


Schnell und recht gut gedämpft. Interessant für welliges Gelände. Als einziger Hinterreifen ist der aber zu wenig fur ein Rad wie das Ripmo, das am Ende doch mehr Enduro ist als Trailbike.


----------



## Mr.A (24. April 2021)

hast du ihn mal gewogen? Gut rollend wäre schon mal gut.


----------



## MaxBas (24. April 2021)

Ca 950g und rollt deutlich besser als der  Dissector. Werde als Nächstes den Martello testen für hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (9. Mai 2021)

Ist hier zufällig jemand mit dem 2021 x2 unterwegs, mit ca. 75-80 Kg fahrfertig?
Mein Ripmo fahrt sich harsch und bockig. Tippe mal das Grundsetup von Ibis ist zu schnell. Mich würden mal die Einstellungen interessieren als Referenzpunkt. Wäre super.


----------



## Soundnew (9. Mai 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ca 950g und rollt deutlich besser als der  Dissector. Werde als Nächstes den Martello testen für hinten


Ich habe den Agarro inzwischen auch hinten drauf und bin sehr zufrieden, seit ein paar Tagen den Mazza vorne, passt prima. Vorher hatte ich den Dissctor Terra vorne und Dual hinten. Beim Mazza bin ich beim Rollwiderstand noch nicht sicher, der Agarro rollt aber sicher schneller als der Maxxis. Traktion hat er auch auf Wurzeln und Steinen wirklich eine gute.


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Mai 2021)

Laut meinem Freund für Fluffig ohne durchzuschlagen bei 82Kg

210psi, LSC 14, HSC 6, LSR 12, HSR 7.
Jeweils von geschlossen gezählt.

Tip Top für rauhes Geläuf und Wurzelteppiche


----------



## Maxi19995 (24. Mai 2021)

Hi! Ich benötige für mein Ripmo neue Lager. Wo habt ihr euch die geordert? Direkt bei Ibis oder über euren Händler?


----------



## StuggiKyuss (25. Mai 2021)

Maxi19995 schrieb:


> Hi! Ich benötige für mein Ripmo neue Lager. Wo habt ihr euch die geordert? Direkt bei Ibis oder über euren Händler?


Ich mach alles über den deutschen Importeur, https://www.tri-cycles.de, da ne Mail hin, die können dir auf jeden Fall helfen, bin super zufrieden mit dem Service.

Was ist denn mit deinen Lagern?


----------



## RoryBraker (3. Juni 2021)

Mein Aufbau ist jetzt auch vollendet.


----------



## Maxi19995 (8. Juni 2021)

bh46 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand schon die Lager in der oberen Wippe getauscht? Beim letzten Zerlegen habe ich leider vergessen, den Lagertyp zu notieren.  Weiß zufällig jemand, welcher Lagertyp hier verbaut ist ?


Hi Martin,

hast du die Nummern der restlichen Lager? Mein Hobel hat dringend neue Lager nötig. Die unteren vier Gleitlager bekomme ich von Tri-Cycles

Grüße!
Max


----------



## mani.r (8. Juni 2021)

Servus
Lager sind SKF Rillenkugellager 61800 2RS1 Kugellager 6800 2RS 10x19x5 mm. 
Zumindest habe ich diese verbaut. 
Grüße
Manni


----------



## Affekopp (31. Juli 2021)

Gibt es bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Intend Hoover im Ripmo oder Ripley?


----------



## k0ax (17. August 2021)

301 raus, Ripmo rein. Vielleicht mein 3. Bike der Woche 🙈🙈

Bitte nicht schlagen, wegen dem Sattel, der wurde natürlich mittlerweile eingestellt! 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## telemarkfriend (18. August 2021)

Kenn ich doch schon von woher! Aber jetzt mit den besseren Bildern, noch einmal: Ein sehr schöner Aufbau!
Hast Du Dir das Bike komplett selber aufgebaut, oder "nur" Teile am gekauften Komplettbike getauscht?
Auf alle Fälle finde ich Orange mit dem Stardestroyergrey sehr gelungen. 

Viel Spaß damit
Wolfgang


----------



## k0ax (18. August 2021)

Hi Wolfgang,

danke erst einmal! Das ich jetzt Ibis fahre, habe ich einem Redakteur eines Bikemagazins zu verdanken, der mir immer wieder unmissverständlich klar gemacht hat, dass ich anstelle des 301 ein Ripmo brauche. Als wir dann vor 2 Wochen mit der kompletten Redaktion auf den 3-Länder-Enduro Trails unterwegs waren, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich fahrtechnisch zwar fit und schnell bin, aber sehr oft trotz offener Bremse, der Abstand zu den vor mir fahrenden zunahm. Dummerweise war dann hier im Bikemarkt auch noch direkt ein XL Rahmen und die passenden Ibis Laufräder zu bekommen und ich habe kurzerhand auch noch die Fox Gabel neu geordert. Ein paar Dinge konnte ich von meinem 301 übernehmen. Den Rest hab ich dann noch in den Shops bestellt. Ist also quasi ein Customaufbau und kein umgebautes Komplettbike.

Der erste Fahreindruck war beachtlich anders. Ich kann also den Leuten, die hier bereits geschrieben haben, das 301 wäre ein gutes Bike, das Ripmo kann aber alles in bisschen besser, nur Recht geben. Ich bin hin und weg! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich mein 301 beim zügigen Fahren limitiert hat, aber ich das war definitiv so! Der einzige Punkt, der aktuell noch offen ist, den 10cm längeren Hobel beim Versetzen genauso gut ums Eck zu bringen, wie das LV. Aber da bin ich zuversichtlich  

Beste Grüße
Simon


----------



## bh46 (25. September 2022)

Ich fahre das Ripmo V1 und bin top zufrieden. Ich hatte kürzlich einen Aufbau gesehen, der einen Steuersatz verwendet, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu gestalten. Aus reiner Neugier. Hat das von euch jemand gemacht ? Fall ja, welche Eindrücke sind daraus entstanden ? Happy Biking !


----------



## Frog (25. September 2022)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Ripmo V1 und bin top zufrieden. Ich hatte kürzlich einen Aufbau gesehen, der einen Steuersatz verwendet, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu gestalten. Aus reiner Neugier. Hat das von euch jemand gemacht ? Fall ja, welche Eindrücke sind daraus entstanden ? Happy Biking !


...ich habe eine Works Components Steuersatz verbaut: 1°.  Wollte das V1 dem V2 etwas anpassen ;-). Weiß leider nicht wie sich das BIke ohne den 1° fährt...habe es direkt nach den kauf getan.


----------



## bh46 (26. September 2022)

Frog schrieb:


> ...ich habe eine Works Components Steuersatz verbaut: 1°.  Wollte das V1 dem V2 etwas anpassen ;-). Weiß leider nicht wie sich das BIke ohne den 1° fährt...habe es direkt nach den kauf getan.


Das kling schon mal gut. Darf ich fragen, welche Gabel du in deinem Rad hast ?


----------



## Frog (26. September 2022)

bh46 schrieb:


> Das kling schon mal gut. Darf ich fragen, welche Gabel du in deinem Rad hast ?


FOX 36 Performens Elite + AWK; mit 160mm.


----------



## Elhabash (26. September 2022)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Ripmo V1 und bin top zufrieden. Ich hatte kürzlich einen Aufbau gesehen, der einen Steuersatz verwendet, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu gestalten. Aus reiner Neugier. Hat das von euch jemand gemacht ? Fall ja, welche Eindrücke sind daraus entstanden ? Happy Biking !


Du kannst auch einen ~0.5° flacheren Lenkwinkel mit einem cm mehr Federweg erreichen. Das hat dann allerdings noch andere Auswirkungen, zB das Tretlager geht etwas nach oben und der Sitzwinkel wird etwas flacher, und die Balance zwischen hinten und vorne wird auch beeinflusst.

Ich mag es allerdings bis jetzt.


----------



## bh46 (26. September 2022)

Aktuell habe ich nicht vor, etwas am Rad zu verändern. Die Frage war rein aus Interesse. Vielen Dank für die Info !


----------



## RockyRacer (10. Oktober 2022)

bh46 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Ripmo V1 und bin top zufrieden. Ich hatte kürzlich einen Aufbau gesehen, der einen Steuersatz verwendet, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu gestalten. Aus reiner Neugier. Hat das von euch jemand gemacht ? Fall ja, welche Eindrücke sind daraus entstanden ? Happy Biking !


Ich habe den Reset Konan Steuersatz verbaut. Ich komme jetzt in steilen und harten Sektionen besser zurecht. Das kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich das inzwischen einfach regelmäßig mache. Geil aussehen tut das auf jeden Fall. Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe machen sich nicht negativ bemerkbar und Spaß macht es auf  flacheren Trails immer noch genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (11. Oktober 2022)

Welchen Rear-Fender fährt ihr am Ripmo?


----------



## bh46 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich die Kugellager der Wippe tauschen können ? Welches Tool hab ihr verwendet ? Oder Marke Eigenbau ?

Beim Einpressen ist der Platz relativ begrenzt. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben.


----------



## bh46 (30. Dezember 2022)

bh46 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand erfolgreich die Kugellager der Wippe tauschen können ? Welches Tool hab ihr verwendet ? Oder Marke Eigenbau ?
> 
> Beim Einpressen ist der Platz relativ begrenzt. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben.


Ich antworte mal selbst auf meine Frage.

Nach reiflicher Überlegung kam mir die Idee, die Lager mit einer M10 Schraube, ein paar Muttern und Beilagscheiben aus zu pressen. Einpressen geht relativ einfach, da der Lagersitz an der Kante etwas weiter ist und das Lager somit gut eingesetzt werden kann.

Viele Grüße


----------

